#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-21
<nigelb> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, hope you had a great birthday and weekend! :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<kim0> dpm: Happy Bday :)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dpm> hey dholbach, I did, thanks! :)
<dholbach> yoohoo
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> thanks kim0!
<kim0> :)
<dpm> goooood morning everyone!
<duanedesign> 'lo kim0 dpm
<dpm> hey duanedesign, hey ara
<ara> hey dpm
<kim0> duanedesign: ara Morning o/
<ara> morning kim0
<kim0> everyone is so enegetic about the new week eh
<dholbach> kim0, you're hallucinating
<dholbach> :-P
<kim0> hehhe :)
 * kim0 trapped in a heated discussion in #ubuntu-cloud
<dpm> brb, rebooting...
<vish> .. how do we ban someone from editing the wiki pages? do we file a question in lp and it gets done or..?
<vish>  like what is the procedure for this? has anyone done this before?
<popey> we can get IS to make pages immutable
<popey> vish: any particular page?
<vish> popey: its not a particular page, its for the Artwork/* , (the john issue)
<popey> i dont think making pages immutable is useful in this instance
<vish> he just starts pages on the team namespace and it 'seems' official once it is on the wiki..
<vish> yea, hence i was thinking about banning the user from wiki edits..
<popey> whilst it is possible to ban someone from the wiki by deleting their lp account, i think that's overkill
<popey> i think perhaps having a meeting with john to thrash out the issue and work out a way forward
<popey> banning should be a last resort
<popey> especially for someone who is contributing (even if they're contibuting in a broken way)
<vish> popey: we've tried it, he is not collaborating..
<vish> popey: you can see that he has not responded to even one question raised by the team..
<popey> yes, i saw
<popey> I would recommend not all wading in and attacking him as a pack
<popey> I suspect he's less likely to respond to multiple emails raising the same point
<vish> popey: well, it was first tried asking in private before bringing the issue to the mailing list..
<popey> whats his lauchpad account name?
 * vish looks
<vish> popey: https://launchpad.net/~j.baer
<vish> popey: thanks for looking into this, its come to a point where people have little patience trying to be on guard for what wiki edits he makes
<vish> thorwil was the one who used to keep the wiki clean
<vish> and sorted..
<popey> i understand
<popey> it must be frustrating
<vish> popey: just for a little background, the main issue is that he contacts people saying he is representing the artwork team and misleads them to believe he is speaking for the whole team.. when none of his activities have ever been mentioned to the team, so whatever he is saying is purely his own words and ideas..
<vish> so his activities is not limited with this wallpaper confusion alone..
<vish> s/is/are
<popey> It's tricky. I'm sure there are lots of people who contact people "on behalf of" teams. I know I contact people "on behalf of" the CC, but I don't get permission from the entire CC before I do it
<popey> and i know dholbach, pleia2 and Technoviking do the same
<popey> I am not condining his actions, but I don't believe there has to be complete agreement from everyone in a team before one person makes contact 'on behalf of' the team
<vish> popey: yea, but you have worked long enough with others in the team to speak for the team, and know what is within acceptable limits.
<popey> Ok, so what specifically has he done that is outside acceptable limits?
<popey> I see he's contacted people trying to get new artwork for the next release.
<vish> like for this contest, he directed folks to the wrong pool
<vish> his private group instead of the one the judges will look..
<popey> yes, I saw that. when you say "private group" you mean, just his personal flickr group?
<vish> yup..
<popey> so, what if he forwarded those "upstream" to the official group.
<popey> they would then be considered?
<vish> yup, and thats what Iain reiterated now in his last mail
<popey> ok, so whats the big problem then?
<vish> popey: but he doesnt
<popey> Someone has gone out and got contributions, which could be forwarded upstream?
<popey> he has until the competition finishes to do it, surely?
<vish> popey: right, but that would the course correction we can do now.. he just has them in his own groups and did not mention anything about forwarding it to the main group
<popey> ok, so thats a potential way forward?
<popey> request that John forwards them to the 'right' group?
<vish> popey: yup.. (for this issue)
<popey> Ok, good. What other issues are there?
<vish> popey: and he has been contacting team like edubuntu, LibO and other , offering services of the whole artwork team, promising delivery of services(whatever artwork/wallpaper)
<popey> that seems sub-optimal :)
<vish> when none of the team even knows they have been volunteered
<popey> is this communication documented somewhere?
<vish> popey: you mean his letters to the other teams?
<popey> he seems to be keen/enthusiastic
<popey> yeah
<popey> emails
<czajkowski> vish: from reading he seems to want to be helping, granted he may not be doing it the way ye like atm
<vish> popey: the LibO one is on their mailing list, let me find you the link
<popey> thanks vish
<popey> I'm just trying to understand how much of this is the one specific issue
<popey> and how much is a succession of little issues that have built up
<popey> and how we can correct the course
<vish> czajkowski: exactly, and we tried talking to him to not do such things but he repeatedly does this..
 * vish finds links..
<czajkowski> vish: ok so maybe both parites need to rethink the process, maybe he finds the way ye do things too drawn out
<vish> popey: http://www.mail-archive.com/marketing@libreoffice.org/msg01099.html
<vish> "we are willing to assist as time and resources permit." and no one knew this.. :(
<popey> ok
<vish> and other like highvoltage(edubuntu) have told that they received similar mails, and that thought that he was talking for the whole team
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/0006_Edubuntu_Natty_Wallpaper
<popey> that spec?
<popey> vish: does the artwork team hold regular meetings?
<vish> nope.. it used to, but that was nearly 2-3 yrs ago.. :(
<vish> popey: yea, that spec and now edubuntu has withdrawn that spec and doctormo is assigned the task.
<popey> Ok, so perhaps holding regular meetings will help the team coalesce?
<popey> improve communications within the team
<vish> we need to re-think the way things can get done in FOSS artwork, atleast wrt to Ubuntu
 * vish nods
<popey> because right now from an outsiders point of view it basically looks like (to me)..
<popey> one person is actively trying to stuff
<popey> lots of people are standing around doing nothing and rapping the first person for doing stuff
<popey> forgive me if that's not how it is, but that's how it looks
<czajkowski> :s rather unfortunate tbh
<vish> popey: hmm, nope, thats not right, but he just is too talkative.. :)
<vish> hence the illusion
<czajkowski> popey: how I've read it also from following chats in here
<popey> ok
<popey> so how do you turn that around vish ?
<czajkowski> too talkative?/
<vish> popey: right now, there is a bit of mismatch between team/member expectation and what is required for Ubuntu
<vish> everyone wants to do the final wallapaper or theme :)
<popey> right
<popey> surely the design team (canonical) have final say on that?
<vish> yup
<popey> Isn't this the long term issue that the art team has always had?
<popey> Canonical take little notice of community art?
<vish> yea..
<vish> since only a few artwork tasks exist for 'Ubuntu' distro, and in effort to increase the tasks for others we included the photos
<vish> and now this cycle we included the illustrations too
<vish> popey: but john is not fully aware for this
<czajkowski> vish: thats hardly his fault if the team has poor communuication tbh
<vish> and he fails to understand or grasp it when people explain that this exists
<vish> czajkowski: we have tried to explain to him, that there is this new task..
<popey> the artwork team doesn't seem to act like a "team" in the way other ubuntu teams do
<vish> yea, its messy right now
<czajkowski> popey: +1
<vish> popey: earlier kwwii was there, now he has quit canonical and things just got out of hand
<czajkowski> vish: perhaps the communication medium isn't right, or how the message is being conveyed.
<vish> not that we were most productive before kwwii left
<popey> I was about to say exactly that vish
<czajkowski> vish: but this guy is trying to be...
<popey> nothing seems to have changed
<popey> the team seems dysfunctional
<vish> czajkowski: i blame myself for this new spurt of activity or igniting john's flame..
 * vish finds mail..
<vish> we just got dormant and i wrote this > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2010-September/012256.html
<IdleOne> maybe what the art team needs is a curator, someone to take charge of submitting art to canonical and the Artists can focus on the art part.
<IdleOne> I know very little of what is going on in all this mind you.
<vish> right now, only about 10-max20 members even communicate on the mailing list
<czajkowski> I dont get why the art team cannot just fall under the canonical team like in testing/desktop/kernel all other teams. canonical leads them and has community members actively helping in them
<vish> +1
<popey> the art team pre-dates the canonical design team
<popey> thats why
<czajkowski> popey: so merge.
<popey> by some significant margin
<popey> i suspect there are a few blockers there
<czajkowski> teams merge and change.
<popey> like the fact that canonical like to keep design stuff internal
<popey> IMO
<czajkowski> popey: well those blockers seem to the reason why the team is less than active as well .
<popey> hang on..
<czajkowski> rather frustrting and for as long as I can remmeber this team has te same issue over and over
<popey> and the resistance from people in the team to becoming part of the canonical machine
<czajkowski> canonical design team just get on with the work and do it
<popey> thats not very community spirited
<popey> why not hand over the whole of ubuntu development to canonical teams and have no community?
<vish> popey: "people resisting" ? no, it only john resisting :)
<czajkowski> popey: it may seem that way, but it's the only team that cant seem to play with canonical. look at desktop, kernel, cloud, etc
<IdleOne> sure it is, the community needs help in this area with organization, Canonical has the Design team already set up to deal with this.
<vish> and there is this problem of splitting design from artwork
<AlanBell> does the design team understand why it needs the community?
<vish> we discussed these issues in the last UDS and the design team is making an effort to involve the community team,
<vish> http://design.canonical.com/2010/12/surveying-contributions/
<vish> we are trying to first access the goal of the people and the number of people who want to participate in Ubuntu artwork/design community
<vish> and we have the issue of Ayatana which deals with design, so there was this talk of merging artwork and design too
<vish> right now, the easiest task was to announce contests and help the sister distros, but that is not going too well
<AlanBell> what is the last project that the community artwork team did, that the design team wanted doing?
<vish> most serious artists dont want to spend their time taking part in contests
<vish> AlanBell: hmm, that would be the countdown banners
<AlanBell> ok, great
<AlanBell> so that project worked quite well (they looked great, and got into a lot of places)
<vish> thats the only task thats been going on continuously
<vish> and with quite some decent results..
<vish> czajkowski: popey: so basically john's idea is like Ubuntu manual, let us try to do something and then try to get our way into the default distro, which is where we find this not a reality .
<vish> so we have tried to tell him to not mislead people..
<vish> and instead try to direct people to these existing tasks.
<vish>  like the illustrations one where people have a chance of actually seeing their work in the distro
<vish> but he does not listen..
<popey> I think (personally) the team needs to focus on being a team, and what they _can_ do rather than focus on the negatives and John in particular
<vish> popey: right, but everytime the team tries to do something, john finds a way to be distracting ;)
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> I actuallly kinda feel sorry for this John guy,
<czajkowski> he's trying to help and everyone just wants to criticise it
<vish> oh boy! :D
 * vish tries to put this into community-team examples..
<vish> lets say, that a team wants approval as an official Ubuntu LoCo team, but does not get approval.. would it be right if the LoCo starts its own Community-team and duplicating the Community team
<vish> ?
<popey> i dont think that analogy works :)
<czajkowski> vish: doesnt really work that way
<popey> its one guy, trying to work within a team, taking leadership where there is none
<czajkowski> we encourage teams to spread Ubuntu, approved or not means nothing
<popey> unless I am wrong, there is no leadership in the art team
<vish> kwwii is still the leader
<popey> czajkowski: thats not what he's suggesting in his example
<popey> vish: kwwii is awol surely?
<vish> though he has been busy with his new job recently..
<popey> czajkowski: the example vish gave was that if a loco wasn't approved, they might start their own *community team* or "loco council"
<czajkowski> popey: teams do , netherlands there is an example i guess
<popey> no
<popey> you're not getting the example
<czajkowski> ok
<popey> the example is not that they would start their own unapproved _loco_ team
<vish> well, thats what john does, he does not like existing rules(available tasks), so he just tries to create his own tasks which have no way to be approved
<popey> but that they would start their own _loco council_ or _community team_
<popey> but the example/analogy is broken anyway, so meh :D
<popey> I see what you're saying vish
<vish> ;p
<popey> :)
<vish> popey: surely you wouldnt call that taking leadership, because leading means to lead atleast _one_ .. but he is autocratic ;)
<vish> maybe autocratic is not the right word..
<popey> sure, I understand
<popey> but if you're in a team that is dysfunctional, moribund
<vish> :D
<popey> some people "JFDI"
<popey> get on with it
<vish> popey: right, but that JFDI would be right, when there was no task, but what he is doing now is essentially duplicating an existing task
<popey> or embracing and extending
<popey> :)
<popey> I'm not making excuses for what he's done, but I can see why he's done what he has
<popey> to some degree
<popey> I do believe the art team needs a massive kick up the butt though
<vish> hmm, wait i think i might have explained this whole thing wrong.. :)
<vish> popey: +1 for kick though ;)
<czajkowski> vish: yes but not John
<vish> let me start again..
<vish> :s
<czajkowski> you seem hell bent on making this poor guy suffer for tryig to help vish
<czajkowski> :(
<vish> hmm?
<vish> oh well.. nvm me then :)
<vish> czajkowski: the problem was he was misdirecting people to the wrong groups, where peoles' submissions will never be judged » https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2011-February/013201.html
<vish> poeple's
<popey> 14:48:30 < vish> hmm, wait i think i might have explained this whole thing wrong.. :)
<vish> czajkowski: and people are quitting the team because of him » https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2011-February/013142.html
<popey> nope
<popey> I completely understand
<popey> but I do still think the team has issues that are much larger than John
<vish> yea..
<czajkowski> vish: that mail says ther are larger issues in then team than one person. finger pointing doesn't help anyone
<vish> czajkowski: not sure what you mean finger pointing..
<vish> czajkowski: but i'm not saying he is the sole problem
<vish> i think i'm bad at irc-xplaining ;)
<AlanBell> there is plenty more stuff in that thread
<vish> right, but i've been talking to thorwil, and john is the last effort which broke him
<czajkowski> vish: but you're saying people are leaving because of him, and I',m saying like AlanBell is there is more content in that email which explains why he is leaving
<czajkowski> finger pointing at John saying he is the reason people are leaving is inaccurate
<AlanBell> not what I am saying
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you said more content in thread sorry not mail
<vish> czajkowski: let me be clear on one thing, I'm not blaming the artwork team's problem are solely because of john
<AlanBell> vish isn't the only person who perceives an issue here, looking at the other mails in that thread
<popey> indeed
<AlanBell> however I don't understand the issue yet
<AlanBell> tbh, if I was involved in artwork I could see myself writing the same emails John is
<vish> czajkowski: i started the discussion here about blocking john from editing the wiki..
<vish> and nothing else.. :)
<popey> vish: nobody is critisising you for bringing this up :)
<popey> I've been following the issue for a while.
<vish> yea, but i think czajkowski has joined the conversation in the middle and  got my intent wrong
<vish> :)
<czajkowski> vish: no I've read scroll back.
<vish> czajkowski: and that problem was since he was using the artwork team namespace for tasks that are his own and not the team's
<vish> oh well :(
<popey> vish: other than banning john, what would you like to see happen?
<vish> popey: banning john (from wiki edits alone) , we need to restructure the team, find ways to be more productive..
<vish> this contests thing is not working..
<vish> we should rather form a pool of work/artists where people feel comfortable to choose from..
<vish> the contests are not attracting the right kind of artists..
<popey> vish: if you feel the cc needs to get involved then I'd recommend a summary email with the necessary bits of detail, and we can take a look.
<vish> popey: i think i better not.. :)  my intentions seem to be mistaken.. i'll let someone else take that initiative.. " <czajkowski> you seem hell bent on making this poor guy suffer for tryig to help vish "
<popey> vish: as I said, they have not been mistaken, if they had I would have said so about an hour ago :)
<vish> :)
 * vish thinks he might need to pick up an irish accent then, this is the second time czajkowski has completely misunderstood me ;)
<IdleOne> hehe
<czajkowski> heh
<vish> popey: i'll see how it goes(now that I've gotten Iain himself to reply there, maybe he course-corrects) and what others think, and if he still keeps doing this.. iirc, leogg was the first person who brought up involving CC, so if the team does want to take this to CC, I'll send the mail..
<popey> ok
<popey> good luck!
<popey> I'm on the mailing list so I see the mail
<vish> thx.. :)
<popey> vish: seems like progress on the list
<vish> ohh! /me checks mail..
<vish> hmm, saleel changed his sig to inactive :(
 * popey hugs Technoviking 
 * dholbach calls it a day - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<dholbach> HUGS
<nhandler> o/wnn chic
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-22
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> morning all
<dpm> morning kim0!
<kim0> dpm: hey morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<duanedesign> morning all
<vish> are we having the video sessions mentioned in the topic? how often are those? like what is the schedule..
 * dholbach is going to do another one this week - last time has been a bit irregular
<vish> dholbach: oh! so its not like something with a fixed schedule? but rather you announce a sessions when you have content to present?
<dholbach> originally I did it every two weeks, same time
<dholbach> but then there was christmas, then there was the sprint, then I got incredibly busy
<dholbach> etc
<dholbach> but it's meant to be
<dholbach> ... fixed
<vish> ok.. :)
<dholbach> vish is keeping me on my toes
 * vish was wondering when to direct folks to watch that.. :)
<vish> dholbach: hehe, nah, i just forgot the schedule :)
<dholbach> ok, I thought I was fired ;-)
<vish> ;p
<czajkowski> Aloha
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> how are you today czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> sleepy
<czajkowski> and woke up late
<czajkowski> so bit of a headless chicken today
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> i know that feeliing
<duanedesign> feels like our brief reprive from winter is over
<czajkowski> I woke up thought I hit snooze
<czajkowski> turns out I hit off
<czajkowski> woke up 90 mins later
<duanedesign> I have turned my alarm off before and not remembered doing it
<czajkowski> I usually am that good
<czajkowski> just so god damn tired atm
<kim0> does the Ubuntu wiki have an irc channel ..
<kim0> wonder if I can embed a youtube screencast on a page
<czajkowski> kim0: ask the canonical sysadmins..
<popey> you can't embed video on a wiki page
<popey> I have tried :)
<czajkowski> the wiki doesnt even like being edited with wiki content never mind a video
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> neither iframe nor <object> work
<kim0> one other thing .. after uploading an attachment, I discovered I cannot delete it :D
<AlanBell> kim0: there are moin plugins to embed youtube etc, I could write one for whatever video source you are using, it isn't a technical problem :(
<daker> kim0, got my PM ?
<kim0> AlanBell: yeah I noticed there is .. so it seems IS doesn't like that .. Thanks anyway, I'll just link to the vid
<kim0> daker: hey yes I did .. thanks! Actually I got a bunch of little tweaks that I'll need your help with .. Can I ping you tonight
<daker> sure
<kim0> daker: you're awesome :)
<daker> i know :D
<Pendulum> hey, can anyone here RT this, I don't have many followers and I'm hoping we get some good feedback http://twitter.com/#!/colona13/status/40020405666189312 :)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: copying the above comment to another channel ok
<czajkowski> is that ok
<Pendulum> czajkowski: of course!
 * Pendulum all of a sudden gets highlighted in a bunch more channels :P
<czajkowski> Pendulum: sorry
<Pendulum> s'ok
<Pendulum> I'm amused
<czajkowski> Pendulum: see last channel I highlighted yo in
<czajkowski> discussion there
<AlanBell> jcastro: on the uds sponsorship thing, did the special requirements field get boosted to 3000 characters or just the first text area?
<jcastro> AlanBell: just the text area
<doctormo> scott-work: I think you might be right
<vish> duanedesign: am i a bad influence, you are turning evil too? ;p
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> vish: i am trying out IRCCloud
<duanedesign> vish: needed an alternate nick grouped to my account
<vish>  IRCcloud, yea, i heard about it.. need to check it out..
<akgraner> I kinda liked it...IRCcloud that is..  but I forget about most of the time...
<akgraner> forget about [it] most of the time ... DOH I can't type
<kim0> nothing beats irssi in screen :P
<popey> not even chocolate?
<Pendulum> I <3 irssi, although I don't use it in screen. I need to start at some point
<kim0> popey: something to think about :)
<Pendulum> (I've been saying I'd get my act together and start using it in screen for about 2 years now. Expect it to take at least another 2 years to happen ;) )
<akgraner> I use xchat..and some free app for my phone
<akgraner> (when I remember I can connect using my phone)
<Pici> ♥ irssi
<Pendulum> I'm about the least technical person ever to love irssi
<akgraner> I keep saying, "I need to look into irssi" but sadly I haven't done so
<Pendulum> but anything else makes me want to hit things
<sense> Do you need to use the browser client for IRCCloud?
<scott-work> doctormo:  again, i apologize if i was too forward, but it's so sad to witness, i can only imagine what it must feel to be involved
 * czajkowski loves screen+irssi 
<doctormo> scott-work: Yes, it's sad. I think we'll need the CC involved eventually.
<scott-work> :(
<vish> scott-work: in all the confusion, there hasnt been a response from anyone to your mail :s
<scott-work> vish: it's quite understandable with all the turmoil
<scott-work> actually the ubuntu studio team has been trying to reach out to other audio distros that are based on ubuntu studio
<scott-work> to help pull some of their improvements back into ubuntu studio, much like submitting patches to "upstream" as it were
<scott-work> and one of the developer/maintainers of another distro has shown interest as an art lead/director :)
<scott-work> and a few others have emailed me directly as well
<vish> scott-work: i think Cory had asked dashua to look into it
<vish> but dashua got inactive too..
<vish> that was a long while ago though^
<vish> maybe 6-10 months?
<Technoviking> jcastro: the slave DB on the forums has been replaced, we should be good.
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> Technoviking: sweet, when's the other small forums being turned back on?
 * jcastro admittedly only reads CC and the +1 forum
<Technoviking> slowly during the day today
<dpm> see you dholbach!
<dholbach> bye dpm
<Technoviking> jcastro: cafe is back up
<jcastro> woo!
<Technoviking> dpm: FYI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693111
 * popey tickles Technoviking 
<Technoviking> popey: teehee
<Technoviking> popey: what is up
<popey> Unity on my mac :)
 * popey is happy now the nouveau driver works on it
<popey> (it was segfaulting)
<popey> I spoke to a guy in #nouveau and he threw a patch together, I rebuilt mesa and job done
<Technoviking> popey: just saw, heavy tweaking or ootb
<popey> 10.10 -> 11.04 upgrade
<popey> basic install, no tweaking yet
<popey> mouse is still skittish
<popey> I upgraded the disk in the MBP to 1TB :D
<popey> and RAM to 8GB :)
<popey> MUHAHAHAHAhahahahaahahahaaha *choke*
<Technoviking> trying th ejedi mind trick on wife to get SSD for MPB, no luck so far
<Technoviking> think I can clean install natty on my mbp?
<popey> i went for a massive disk for the MBP
<popey> i tried
<popey> did you know we have a mac specific ISO now?!
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Technoviking> sweet!
<popey> "natty-desktop-amd64+mac.iso   " - "Desktop CD for 64-bit Mac (AMD64) computers (standard download)"
<Technoviking> no mactel ppa needed?
<kim0> popey: are you running that ? does it work well
<dpm> thanks Technoviking, I've just replied
<Technoviking> dpm: your an Ubuntu member?
<jono> anyone seen jcastro?
<dpm> Technoviking, yeah, I need the badge, don't I? :)
<vish> jono: hey.. i did.
<vish> i'm guessing it is lunch time for him..
<jono> vish, were is he?
<jono> where
<vish> jono: wait, i meant saw on IRC :) .. he was here a atleast till 45mins ago.. :)
<Technoviking> dpm: done
<jono> hmm ok cheers
<dpm> Technoviking, cool, thanks!
 * vish should stop hiding join/part messages.. but that 45mins i mentioned is the last chat jcastro had here
<popey> yeah, he was here earlier
<popey> < jcastro> Man! I love working for jono! He's _so_ awesome!
<popey> or something
<popey> ;)
<sense> By the way, did any Ubuntu community member get hit by the New Zealand earth quake?
<vish> sense: maybe humphreybc?
<vish> just since he is nz..
<sense> vish: Last earth quake he was tweeting a lot, but I haven't seen anything from him this time.
<vish> yea, i remember..
<popey> yes
<popey> his parents house was apparently pretty badly knocked about
<sense> I hope he's alright.
<popey> he is
<popey> family is, house isnt
<popey> i believe its also his parents business, as its a guest house
<popey> :(
<sense> :(
<sense> That's a shame.
<Pendulum> oh no :(
<Pendulum> most of my friends seem to have escaped at least physical harm, although one friend from uni hasn't checked in yet
<jono> popey, LOL
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> popey: the mac daily cd is giving me fail
<popey> yeah, thats why i went 10.10 -> 11.04
<jcastro> hey JFo
<JFo> hiya jcastro
<jcastro> I just wanted to say ... I love you man
<JFo> I love you... man :)
<JFo> why do you love me?
<jcastro> dunno, I just felt good right now, I had a nice sandwich for lunch
<jcastro> feelin' the love, etc.
<vish> JFo: you just like to keep hearing it over n over again, dont ya! ;p
<Technoviking> jcastro: sounds like you had a beer sandwich, with all the love
<JFo> jcastro, :-)
<JFo> vish, no one ever tells me... I get worried when they start :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: if I had a beer the last place you would see me is talking to JFo
<jcastro> :p
<jcastro> anyone want to help test summit real quick? I need someone who hasn't submitted for sponsorship
<akgraner> jcastro, did you get anyone to submit anything yet
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> wanna try it?
<akgraner> yep
<jcastro> sec
<jcastro> don't bother leaving real data I'm going to have to delete this anyway
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> on it
<jcastro> ok try it
<akgraner> jcastro, submitted
<akgraner> and I got a message this time
<akgraner> it says - Request Sponsorship
<akgraner> Thanks very much for requesting sponsorship to uds-o. If you have any queries about your request, please e-mail jorge@ubuntu.com.
<akgraner> We'll let you know whether or not your request has been accepted soon via email.
<jcastro> sweet
<akgraner> is that what you needed to know?
<akgraner> anything else?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I just need to make sure you're in there
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> works
<akgraner> sweet
<m4n1sh> akgraner: you mean get a message via mail?
<akgraner> no on the screen
<m4n1sh> thanks
<akgraner> before you never knew if your submission was successful
<m4n1sh> jcastro: till when is it open?
<jcastro> it's closed now, I was just testing it
<akgraner> jcastro, let me know when my stuff has been deleted so I can apply for realz :-)
<m4n1sh> I mean when opening and when closing - the sponsorship?
<jcastro> akgraner: deleted!
<m4n1sh> jcastro: hope old data is still preserved
<m4n1sh> the one submitted, when it was opened by mistake
<jcastro> it is
<akgraner> jcastro, need anything else?
<m4n1sh> thanks
<jcastro> akgraner: nope I am good!
<akgraner> cool beans catch ya later then
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> irc's not very reliable for me today
<jcastro> so is freenode having problems or is it just me?
<pleia2> there have been some netsplits
<doctormo> pleia2: morning
<pleia2> hey doctormo :)
<pleia2> doctormo: I'm doing a talk at SCaLE on finding help in Ubuntu and I'm using some of your asking smart questions slides :)
<doctormo> pleia2: That's great, I'd like to see that.
<pleia2> I'll be sure to send you the slides (there will probably be a video eventually too)
<doctormo> cool
<Pendulum> jcastro: Martinp23(martinp23@freenode/staff/martinp23)- [Global Notice] Hi everyone! Just a bit of re-routing there which will hopefully reduce lag in parts of the network and make the layout a bit more sane. Sorry for the noise! Join #freenode with any questions.
<czajkowski> jcastro: go plus +w and you see the wallop information on freenode
<Technoviking> wow, this is tripe http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3925641_1/Ubuntu-Where-Did-the-Love-Go.htm
<jono> Technoviking, yeah, it is nonsense
<jono> I am disappointed in Bruce for that on
<jono> one
<pleia2> wow, speculation abounds
<popey> and dredging up distant past
<pleia2> I am not sure why he mentions upstart at all, it really hurts his point :)
<maco> since fedora and debian and chrome os all use it?
<maco> and he's wrong about init being able to do all that upstart does anyway
<JFo> that seems to be professional trolling at its worst/finest
<AlanBell> a lesson in flamebait that comes straight from the OMG playbook
<paultag> is that the slashdot post?
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> If you look at his little history, people have hated Ubuntu and said it's been going downhill since ..... 4.10!
<Technoviking> I love that all the discussion with Ubuntu are only political based and not technical:)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-23
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> Technoviking: ping
<kim0> Morning folks
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> o.
<duanedesign> err, good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> is it only me, or wiki.ubuntu.com is all over the place in Firefox?
<dholbach> dpm, it looks good to me?
<dpm> hm, I'm trying to upload a screen capture, but it's taking ages...
<duanedesign> dholbach: /8
<duanedesign> oops ;)
<Technoviking> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> hmm now what di dI want you for.
<czajkowski> ohh yes moderate my mail please :)
<Technoviking> done:)
<czajkowski> Thank you
<Technoviking> morning jono, do you have time today for a phone/skype call?
<jono> Technoviking, this afternoon I can, but I am on the phone all morning
<jono> jcastro, dpm, kim0, dholbach about to fire up Skype
<jcastro> k
<kim0> k
<dpm> ok
<Technoviking> jono: anytime betwen 2pm and 4:30pm MST would work for me
<Technoviking> and if todays suck, its all cool
<dholbach> jono, sorry, something with pulse/indicators just exploded - I couldn't hear you
 * vish wonders if dholbach's audio problem is cause of a bad jono! ;p   https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=635698  
<ubot2> Gnome bug 635698 in GStreamer "Jono Bacon breaks GStreamer (missing audioresample in transcoding pipeline)" [Normal,New]
<vish> j/k ;p
<dholbach> hahaha
<jcastro> kim0: don't ask, make them do it
<kim0> :)
<jcastro> "congrats, you're giving a session for cloud week, what slot do you want?"
<kim0> lol :)
<Technoviking> jcastro: is elmo still head of Canonical IS?
<kim0> jcastro: you're da man
<jcastro> Technoviking: dunno, everything's reorganized
<vish> dpm: hey, you mentioned wiki.ubuntu breakage, are you using FF4?  (the header is broken and oddly displaced for me here in FF4..)
<dpm> vish, yeah, that's exactly it. It's broken on FF4, but looks ok in Chromium
<dpm> vish, I've just mentioned it on #ubuntu-website
<vish>  neat! :)
<dpm> let's see if someone answers first, though :)
<vish> lol..
 * vish glares at the wiki till then.. 
<vish> dpm: we can change the theme to anything other than light and all seems fine..
 * vish mentions it on #u-website too..
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I'm going to call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<cjohnston> jono: can we schedule about 15 minutes tomorrow please? Anytime between 0900 and 1800 EST works for me
<jono> cjohnston, what do you need to discuss?
<cjohnston> uds.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> akgraner: hey I had a plumbing accident and there's a dude here working and making a ton of noise
<jcastro> akgraner: how's tomorrow for you?
<doctormo> jcastro: What did you do?
<jcastro> sink's clogged
<jcastro> probably food
<doctormo> Flame thrower, that'll sort it.
<cjohnston> jcastro: you may be interested in the meeting im trying to schedule with jono as well
<jono> cjohnston, what specifically about it?
<jcastro> oh?
<cjohnston> The theming of it.. Trying to get sorted out how to fix it
<jono> cjohnston, I can do tomorrow at 10am Pac
<cjohnston> There are a couple bugs filed against the theme.
<jono> would that work?
<cjohnston> Yup
<jono> cjohnston, ok it is in
<jono> let's do it on Skype
<cjohnston> thanks jono
<jono> cheers :-)
<cjohnston> ok.
<Technoviking> jcastro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693711 :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: I found a better one yesterday
<jcastro> (looking)
<akgraner> jcastro, I'm traveling tomorrow to LA for SCaLE looks like we'll have to schedule it for next week :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: is that ok with you?
<cjohnston> akgraner: take me with you
<jcastro> I don't want to screw up a deadline or something
<akgraner> jcastro, yep - I'll make it work :-)
<akgraner> cjohnston, how was Vegas?
<cjohnston> Very nice
<cjohnston> Preferred NC better tho
<jcastro> Technoviking: it was one about "why don't you post on the forums" or something
<jcastro> and one guy was like "it's too strict here, all I was doing was posting serial numbers to Windows"
<jcastro> hahaha
<Technoviking> lol
<Technoviking> I'm asking to create a sub-forum for natty, for livly Natty and Unity discussion to keep it out of the CC. Sound good?
<jcastro> why not just push them into the natty forum?
<Technoviking> jcastro: some people want to keep it separate.
<jcastro> why?
<Technoviking> shrug
<Technoviking> off to class, bbl
<jcastro> cya
<jcastro> well whatever, I kind of lost hope after my attempts to deblingify it
<jcastro> *shrug*
<czajkowski> deblingify
<czajkowski> is that a new word
<czajkowski> :)
<Technoviking> jcastro: some of the mods feel the most of the natty related threads are usually moans and groans not tech discussion.
<Technoviking> irc in the class room rocks:)
<jcastro> ok so like the tech threads on natty I can count in one hand
<jcastro> why not just recurring?
<Technoviking> that has been suggested also
<czajkowski> Technoviking: on the forums
<czajkowski> is there anything there now about UGJ ?
<czajkowski> Technoviking: I want to post http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/02/23/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-soon/  if there isn't but don't know where
<jcastro> if anything you'd think we'd be reducing the amount of subforums
<jcastro> akgraner: good news, he finished early
<jcastro> I am all set!
<akgraner> jcastro, cool...can you give me 15 mins or so
<czajkowski> why is it before vacation/holiday time off one works three times as hard to make sure the work is done anyways
<akgraner> gotta finish something :-)
 * czajkowski is still at work 
<jcastro> akgraner: no worries, I am gree from now until EOD, so whatever's best for you.
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks a million and one!
<jcastro> bless my heart!
<Technoviking> czajkowski: don't think so
<czajkowski> Technoviking: can you tell me where it should go
 * czajkowski is very blind in the forums 
<czajkowski> please
<Technoviking> post to the Community Cafe, and I will link a forum wide announement to it
<czajkowski> Technoviking: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11  <-- there?
<Technoviking> yup
<czajkowski> thanks Technoviking
<czajkowski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10487428#post10487428
<czajkowski> logging offf
<czajkowski> bbiab
<czajkowski> jono: see meeting in -meeting now
<czajkowski> for edubuntu and bug jam taking place
<Technoviking> czajkowski: stuck thread and gave you member badge:)
<doctormo> pleia2: Could you review for me before I post to my blog? http://blip.tv/file/4804869
<pleia2> doctormo: sure, hopefully won't get interrupted by phone :)
<doctormo> pleia2: thanks! *hugs*
<pleia2> doctormo: I think it's good
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> now I want to respond to it :)
<doctormo> pleia2: http://doctormo.org/2011/02/23/ubuntu-inspiration/
<pleia2> replied
<doctormo> pleia2: great reply, thanks! :-)
<Technoviking> czajkowski: ok, the UGJ is all set on the forums
<czajkowski> technoviking thank uou
<czajkowski> yiu
<czajkowski> grrrr
<czajkowski> you
<Technoviking> Fuduntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1637104
<czajkowski> Finally home
<czajkowski> Technoviking: what do you mean all set?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: put an announcement on the front page. sp everyone who visits the forums should see it.
<Technoviking> jono: still have time for a call later?
<jono> Technoviking, sure, I need to finish some things up first, can I ping you in a bit?
<Technoviking> jono: sounds good
<czajkowski> Technoviking: ahh ok. Thanks
<jono_> pleia2, hey
<jono_> pleia2, http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/02/23/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open/
<jono_> would you happy to blog about the Ubuntu Women campaign?
<Technoviking> jcastro_: ping
<AlanBell> jcastro_: can you remove my sponsorship application please (it is a silly one from some time ago, probably with dinosaur meat as a special dietary requirement or something)
<pleia2> jono_: yeah, I'll work on a post tonight
<jcastro> AlanBell: sure.
<jcastro> AlanBell: just ack me one more time before I clicky
<AlanBell> nuke it from orbit, it is the only way to be sure
<AlanBell> don't think I am actually going to apply for this one, just don't want it going round Canonical with me looking like a prat
<jcastro> ok done
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> scored Adele tickets.
<Technoviking> it seems like you would fill out this form after you know if you got sponsorship? https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<Technoviking> heading out in a few minute, have a good night
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-24
<popey> jcastro: have my test posts to summit been removed?
<jcastro_> popey: yeah you're all reset
<cjohnston> jcastro_: still around?
<jcastro_> yo
<cjohnston> howdy.. my buddy atomicferret has a unity problem... maybe you can assist a little
<atomicferret> heh
<atomicferret> is there a reliable mechanism to get the sidebar to display the option to pin an item?
<atomicferret> I get several things I can't pin in place, as the add option just isn't there
<atomicferret> (tried reboots, etc)
<atomicferret> current netbook version 10.10
<cjohnston> jcastro_: on 10.10 netbook
<jcastro_> no
<cjohnston> well.. i guess thats an easy answer :-(
<jcastro_> it's kind of not very good
<atomicferret> lol
<jcastro_> I personally would just use unity 2d if you are on 10.10
<jcastro_> despite the unfinshedness of it
<atomicferret> that just a different package in apt?
<jcastro_> or just log into normal gnome
<atomicferret> or a PPA
<jcastro_> yeah, one sec
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21686/how-do-i-install-the-unity-2d-desktop
<atomicferret> ah sweet
<atomicferret> thanks
<cjohnston> jcastro_: is my go to uniuty guy...
<cjohnston> unity too
<jcastro_> \o/
<cjohnston> jcastro_: did you see my scheduled call with mr. metal?
<jcastro_> yes
<jcastro_> I accepted
 * cjohnston is tired of the partial upgrade message on +1 :-(
<cjohnston> cool
<atomicferret> I wonder how the poulsbo driver is coming along in +1
<cjohnston> jcastro_: would Bug #711033 be bitesize?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711033 in unity "Add the ability to remove mounted drives from the Unity launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711033
<jcastro_> heh, don't get your hopes up
<atomicferret> yeah, silly gma bs
<jcastro_> hmm, I can ask cjohnston
<jcastro_> atomicferret: I've been eyeballing the new thinkpad
<jcastro_> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/21928-lenovos-fusion-x120e-116-inch-thinkpad-available
<atomicferret> that is cute
<cjohnston> jcastro_: atomicferret works in the cloud world at slicehost
<atomicferret> the only reason I have the poulsbo nightmare is from a fit-pc2i
<jcastro_> where do I know that name from?
<atomicferret> VPS provider
<cjohnston> rackspace
<jcastro_> oh dude, I think I have one of your uds shirts
<cjohnston> g'nite
<maco> jcastro_: ok i have Modern Family on on Hulu
<jcastro_> maco: excellnt
<jcastro_> you'll know as soon as you see yourself
<maco> jcastro_: well you already told me with an arrow! and i dont play cello, i play bass :P
<jcastro_> yeah just pretend it's a bass
 * maco is impatiently waiting to get the bass back from Dad's house
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning all
<duanedesign> o/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jussi> :)
<jussi> Thanks very much for requesting sponsorship to uds-o. '
<jussi> :D
<popey> Technoviking: why does our loco subdomain of ubuntuforums.org no longer work?
<popey> Technoviking: uk.ubuntuforums.org used to go to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=274 but now it just goes to the forums home page
<czajkowski> *sigh* only 1 woman at this event. Me
<czajkowski> .c
<popey> czajkowski: you?
<czajkowski> yup
<popey> what event is it
<jcastro> BARK BARK HELLO POPEY BARK BARK
<popey> WOOF WOOF!
<czajkowski> popey: ODF plugfest
<czajkowski> lotta UK politicans tomorrow
<popey> where?
<popey> maidenhead?
 * popey tickles dpm 
<dpm> heya popey :)
<popey> dpm: a friend of mine who has developed something and is using launchpad, is asking me translations questions, I am _clueless_ about this. Would it be possible to point him in your direction?
<dpm> popey, sure!
<popey> can i fire an email at you? what email address is best?
<dpm> just give him my e-mail or we can catch up on IRC
<dpm> sure, on PM
<popey> thank you!
<dpm> no worries :)
<jcastro> popey: make the person ask questions!
<jcastro> you know where!
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22587/patches-and-translations/23708#23708
<jcastro> look at David's wonderful expertise
 * dpm hugs jcastro
<Technoviking> popey: we have been having dns re-direct issue on the forums since the new hardware went in. I beleive IS know.
<Technoviking> popey: looks like it is working for me now
<popey> indeed, it is for me now too
<komputes> jcastro: starting to get the hang of askubuntu
<jcastro> nice!
<komputes> jcastro: do you guys yse any programs to interface with the side (gwibber/rss feeds) or do you just refresh the page and go through questions
<jcastro> there's a branch/bug for supporting the API
<komputes> jcastro: I would say that idea I brought to the table ( https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/alaide ) is really well implemented in the stackexchange model, better than I could have ever imagined. I'm excited to see what apps will take advantage of the upcoming API.
<jcastro> yeah I remember that
<komputes> Any chance of having points ion stackexchange reflect as karma in LP, or is that a big no-no
<czajkowski> popey: http://www.odfplugfest.co.uk/
<czajkowski> komputes: karam isn't that big a deal
<czajkowski> komputes: people put too much focus at times on it
<komputes> czajkowski: I agree, it's the little things like karma and badges and rep that make people feel involved. it's not too important.
<popey> yeah, its what got me first involved
<popey> for a while I had more karma than anyone, just for answering questions on launchpad
<popey> then I stopped being a bum, and got a job ;)
<Technoviking> popey: have you heard if other loco forums are not resolving?
<popey> I have not.
<popey> I only know about ours because we link to it on the podcast site
<popey> and someone complained ;)
<AlanBell> popey: did you get a response from IS about the wiki?
<popey> i forwarded you a mail about i
<popey> *it
<AlanBell> I have the one you sent, but I am failing to find a response
<popey> hmm, did I not?
<dholbach> alright my friends, I'll go and meet soren (and family) for dinner now
<popey> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> so have a great evening and see you all tomorrow
<popey> ah, my bad
<popey> AlanBell: yhm
<Technoviking> dholbach: later
<dholbach> bye Technoviking
<popey> dpm: feel free to miss me out of any replies to neil ;)
<dpm> popey, ok, no worries :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: we're on in 3?
<komputes> <jcastro> there's a branch/bug for supporting the AP <- Do you know the URL for this?
<cjohnston> yes
<jcastro> komputes: in ~gwibber somewhere
<jcastro> komputes: sorry quite slammed right now
<komputes> np will look gwibber lp bugs
<jcastro> it's a branch from kenvandine
<jcastro> look in code.lp
<komputes> ahhhh
<jono> cjohnston, hey, give me a min
<jono> wrapping something
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> Reference for jono / jcastro bug 672113 bug 709395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672113 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com uses too bright orange" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672113
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709395
<cjohnston> bug 672113 jcastro
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672113 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com uses too bright orange" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672113
<cjohnston> sorry.. bug 716726
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716726 in ubuntu-website "right navigation arrow on uds.ubuntu.com slideshow cut off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716726
<cjohnston> jcastro, jono thanks :-)
<jcastro> wooo
<jcastro> nice and quick, just the way I like it!
<jcastro> I like how you roll
<cjohnston> :-)
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> yup
<doctormo> jono: I'd call that latest comment to your blog offensive. Have you seen it?
<jono> doctormo, deleted
<mhall119> it's funny how people will release code under a permissive license, then complain when people use the code accordingly
<paultag> mhall119: well, personally, I bitch when stuff I write is jacked verbatim and re-licensed as someone else's work. If you don't maintain copyright, it's illigal
<paultag> mhall119: that's the only situation I whine in. What's this jabroni saying?
<mhall119> paultag: reading some of the comments on jono's blog
<paultag> (and I'm talking about plagiarism here, not decent changes)
<paultag> mhall119: link?
<mhall119> the "OMG! You modified GPL software for your own benefit? How dare you!"
<mhall119> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/02/24/banshee-in-natty-to-ship-multiple-stores-and-contribute-to-gnome-foundation/
<mhall119> no doubt the same people also complained that Ubuntu One's server-side component wasn't released under a license that would allow others to make money off it
<paultag> mhall119: I don't see it
<paultag> <-- I whined about that
<paultag> and Launchpad
<paultag> Launchpad sucked ass, and it was nonfree for a while. Now it's free, but still meh
<paultag> at least there's progress
<mhall119> right, but it doesn't make sense to complain about Ubuntu locking in profit for themselves, then complaining when Banshee's profit lock-in is changed
<paultag> mhall119: ubuntu is not locking in profit
<paultag> mhall119: canonical is
<mhall119> right
 * mhall119 forgets to make the distinction sometimes
<paultag> I don't really care too much about that. I just hate it when it messes with my life as an end user
<paultag> such as changing the default search provider *cough*
<mhall119> the point is, either you support software being open to modification for the benefit of the person doing the modification, or you don't
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, but that's not the issue
<mhall119> with which?
<mhall119> the Banshee decision?
<paultag> mhall119: the issue is saying "Canonical (a corperation, out to make money) is preventing the authors of this software (people on their own) from getting paid"
<paultag> mhall119: it's not if they have a right to do that, because they clearly do, it's a moral argument
<mhall119> "preventing" is a bit of a stretch there
<paultag> mhall119: you see that argument, though, right?
<mhall119> right, I see it
<paultag> mhall119: OK, cool. All set.
<mhall119> I just don't see how it meshes with the criticism over closed-source U1
<paultag> it does not compare -- U1 authors are getting paid by the cash generated from U1
<mhall119> or, really, with promoting the virtues of the license Banshee is released under
<mhall119> right, but the complaints I heard was that Canonical would not open-source it so that people could modify it and run it themselves, thus making money off the original author's code
<paultag> mhall119: of ubuntu one?
<mhall119> or at least "preventing the authors of the software from getting paid"
<mhall119> paultag: yes
<paultag> mhall119: no, canonical for some stupid reason wants to lock people into paying for the sync service
<paultag> mhall119: so I can't set up my own cloud and grant myself contact sync rights
<paultag> mhall119: banshee is a totally different argument
<paultag> and both are morally questionable
<mhall119> I don't see how
<paultag> but I guess corperations don't need to be moral
<mhall119> other than that banshee is released under a license that makes it legal
<paultag> mhall119: it's not about legality
<mhall119> it's not even a question of morality, it's a question of consistency
<paultag> 21:11 < paultag> mhall119: it's not if they have a right to do that, because they clearly do, it's a moral argument
<mhall119> so, is it "moral" to use someone else's code, which they are getting money from, and changing how it is used so that they no longer recieve money from it?
<paultag> mhall119: no, clearly.
<mhall119> so it would not be moral, even if U1 server was open source, to host it on your own server
<paultag> mhall119: I don't care about U1
<paultag> mhall119: that was never what I'm arguing
<mhall119> but it's what I was arguing
<paultag> mhall119: OK, I'll stipulate -- it would be legal
<paultag> mhall119: and moral
<mhall119> if you're not arguing it....then we're not really arguing at all
<paultag> mhall119: *but*, you're not paying for the code, you're paying for bandwidth
<paultag> mhall119: with banshee, there's no additional cost of the service to canonical, or the authors
<paultag> mhall119: as such, it becomes an issue of trying to squeeze money out
<mhall119> well, there's maintenance
<mhall119> and distribution
<mhall119> integration
<mhall119> clearly it cost Canonical some money to make Banshee the default
<paultag> mhall119: yes, but it cost the developers more to create it
<paultag> god forbid :)
<paultag> mhall119: I really don't care about this argument, I'm actually switching to Debian so I can avoid some of this
<paultag> there's way too much drama nowadays
<paultag> burning me out like a mo'fo
<popey> o_O
<mhall119> good luck, but I bet you an iceweasal that you won't escape the drama ;)
<paultag> mhall119: nah, I'm using chrome
 * popey wonders what the revenue split is for chrome :)
<mhall119> the point remains, debian's been burned by these things too
<paultag> popey: I'm not ditching Ubuntu as a community, just as my OS :)
<popey> still..
<paultag> mhall119: yes, but cash is never the motive
<mhall119> true
<paultag> mhall119: whereas canonical will ignore me ( as a community hacker ) to get some cash flow
<paultag> so yeah
<paultag> Debian it is
<mhall119> okay, so the main problem for you is that the drama involves money?
<paultag> mhall119: nope. I don't give two shits about money
<mhall119> then why specify that Canonical/Ubuntu drama is different because cash is involved?
<paultag> mhall119: it's the fact that I (as an ubuntu contributor, and not canonical) am a second-class contributor -- the work that I decide to do is secondary to the folks at Canonical it's self
<paultag> and I don't want to work for Canonical, so I'll never be able to have a real, meaningful contirbution to Ubuntu
<paultag> Hell, with Debian they give *@debian.org access to servers
<paultag> if you want to run a script against all the packages, that's fine. Here we have to email someone at canonical, ask them if they can do it, then get a "no" back in 4 weeks
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
<mhall119> paultag: are people without *@debian.org second-class contributors?
<paultag> mhall119: clearly, but then that creates a new class below @ubuntu.com, which is third class
<paultag> mhall119: and there's no constraint on how many debian folks are around, there is a constraint on how many canonical folks are around
<mhall119> so I guess I just don't see where this difference in degrees becomes a difference in kind
<paultag> mhall119: then you'll be happy here
<czajkowski> paultag: are you being cranky
<mhall119> well I certainly hope so
<paultag> czajkowski: nah
<czajkowski> or your usual charming self
<mhall119> he's always charming
<czajkowski> indeed
 * jono hugs czajkowski
<mhall119> anyway, time for me to run, thanks for the discussion paultag
<czajkowski> jono: there are some amount of toss pots on twitter this evenig
<paultag> mhall119: aye, cheers
 * czajkowski tickles paultag 
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<jono> czajkowski, it is what it is :-)
<jcastro> <paultag> and I don't want to work for Canonical, so I'll never be able to have a real, meaningful contirbution to Ubuntu
<jcastro> paultag: that's kind of not true. :(
<czajkowski> jono: indeed.
<czajkowski> still sucky and childish of some folks though
<paultag> jcastro: what if I needed to run something on one of the servers with packages extracted on it? I can't ssh into it because I'm not canonical I.S.
<czajkowski> paultag: oi I take offence at that, I don't develop but you can be damn sure I contribute in a meaningful ranting entertaining way mister
<jcastro> paultag: I don't get your example
<jcastro> does people.u.c have ssh access?
<paultag> jcastro: for example, the reason why we're switching to DEP5 headers is to parse copyrights
<czajkowski> paultag: not even caonical staff can do that unless they are IS. so daft reason.
<paultag> jcastro: if I wanted to take a look at which packages have what, and run statistics on it, I'd have to be local and run a python / perl script to parse them
<paultag> jcastro: either I can download the whole archive ( which sucks for everyone ), or I run it on the machine it's self
<paultag> jcastro: if I was *@debian.org, I could ssh in and run it, I can't do that with ubuntu :(
<jcastro> so you needed an ssh account on a machine with the ubuntu archive
<jcastro> we can do that anywhere
<paultag> jcastro: well I don't *need* it, it was an example -- just sort of talking about the mentality differences between debian and ubuntu
<jcastro> well, I don't have any more shell access to archive machines than you do
<paultag> jcastro: I know that, and that's part of the bummer
<jcastro> ok so I just don't get how not being able to ssh into an archive machine = never be able to have a real contribution to ubuntu
<paultag> jcastro: it feels like at times that some of the work is stuck in a box
<paultag> jcastro: rather then having ubuntu membership mean you are really part of the whole project
<paultag> I
<paultag> I'm not trying to be an ungrateful toolbag
<jcastro> so basically you WANT to be a sysadmin
<czajkowski> paultag: bring that up to the CC
<paultag> jcastro: hell no
<czajkowski> paultag: see what else could be changed
<jcastro> man, I'd rather never see a shell again. :p
<paultag> I'm really not whining about this and talking about how much Ubuntu sucks, because I clearly care about it, and have cared for years
<jcastro> PSA, 9 minutes: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-hd-tv
<paultag> I mean, I wear my @ubuntu proudly, it's just something that ticked me off the other day for no real reason
<paultag> hell, if I was a DD, I think i'd still use @ubuntu for stuff
<cjohnston> thanks newz2000 jcastro too much cloud cover :-( the wife and kids got to see it where they were
<jcastro> dang
<cjohnston> uggh... jcastro Thats for you anyway.. we just talked about going to the coast for the last one
<cjohnston> so the kids can see it
<cjohnston> since we have a condo on the beach by daytona
 * popey hugs jono
 * jono hugs popey :-)
<Technoviking> get a room :)
<mhall119> paultag: do motus have the access you're talking about?
<paultag> mhall119: no
<mhall119> so basically the problem is that Ubuntu's archives are on Canonical's servers, not community-owned servers
<paultag> mhall119: it's not that that's a problem
<mhall119> but that's the barrier
<paultag> mhall119: it's just a different vibe then a community run project
<mhall119> it also means that the Ubuntu community doesn't need to raise funds for maintenance
<paultag> mhall119: it's the idea that it's OK to shut out the community from some things
<AlanBell> canonical is a subset of community, not external to it
<AlanBell> in theory
<paultag> AlanBell: +1
<AlanBell> so a bit of "the community" has shell access to the servers
<AlanBell> just happens to be the bit that isn't you
<paultag> AlanBell: but in practice, if someone @canonical wants a change, if the whole ubuntu community votes against it, they will still do it
<paultag> AlanBell: aye, I see your point
<AlanBell> same for the core Debian team that have shell access
<paultag> AlanBell: the whole of debian has access to servers via ldap, I thought
<AlanBell> I have no idea really
<paultag> AlanBell: there is a team that is in charge of admin, but I could have sworn @debian auth'd you
<paultag> in case you needed something
<AlanBell> I think you can build stuff
<AlanBell> but we have PPA access
<paultag> AlanBell: yeah, but then you have to actually upload it, not just ssh into the arm build box to test a quick build before an upload
<AlanBell> I know Debian have arm and mips servers that can do builds for people
<paultag> AlanBell: yeah, they have most all arches
<paultag> I'm really not that vested in "fighting the man", and I really don't hate Ubuntu or Canonical
<paultag> I like them just fine, actually
<paultag> just stressed and whining, I think. Not really sure what I'm doing :)
 * AlanBell thinks somebody needs a hug
<paultag> yeah, I think so
<paultag> I've been unusually crabby lately
 * pleia2 hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs pleia2 
<doctormo> popey, pleia2: Got rejected by kickstarter. Oh well.
<popey> why?
<popey> try http://www.indiegogo.com/ instead... Linux Outlaws used that to fund Dan to FOSDEM. http://www.indiegogo.com/lo-fosdem2011
<doctormo> popey: "It's not right for their platform"
<popey> fair enough
<popey> at least you can see indiegogo have done this before
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-25
<doctormo> popey: I'll have to come back to it, I'm under the weather at the moment and liable to set fire to projects.
<popey> heh
<popey> want some help?
<popey> or, wait till after the weekend when you probably feel better :)
<doctormo> popey: Lets wait for monday, I'm hoping the sniffles will have gone too by then.
<popey> coolio
<jcastro_> hey popey
<jcastro_> how's your unity today?
<cjohnston> :-(
<jcastro_> sad face?
<cjohnston> my unity has been crashing my compiz
<cjohnston> and i keep getting the partial upgrade message
<jcastro_> og
<jcastro_> oh
<jcastro_> I just updated
<jcastro_> and everything got upgraded at once
<cjohnston> I think it is because of x but im not sure
<jcastro_> you on -intel?
<cjohnston> have been getting the partial upgrade mesage for 4 days now... last time i did a partial i screwed up the system
<jcastro_> yeah never do that
<cjohnston> yes, intel
<cjohnston> jcastro_: any idea how long till the intel x stuff is fixed?
<jcastro_> intel is working
<jcastro_> what's held back?
<cjohnston> theres banshee stuff thats unchecked compiz, empathy, indicator apps, linux headers, python stuff.. is that what your talking about?
<jcastro_> well
<jcastro_> use apt
<jcastro_> and just apt-get install pieces individually
<jcastro_> and make sure it doesn't want to remove important things
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro_> do em one at a type or a few at a time
<jcastro_> until it resolves itself
<jcastro_> gtg though, weeds is on
<cjohnston> ahh.. libreoffice is whats held back
<jcastro_> if it looks scary don't do it!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> it does want to remove empathy
<jcastro_> yeah I let it remove that for now
<JanC> if partial upgrades break your system, the package dependencies are wrong...
<kim0> Morning o/
<dpm> good morning all!
<kim0> dpm: hey morning
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> ;)
<dpm> brb, rebooting. Hopefully after the latest unity upgrade I get window decorators again!
<dpm> \o/ got window decorators back
<kim0> woohoo :)
<dpm> yeah, unfortunately compiz crashed like 2 seconds after :/
<dpm> ok, back to normal
<dpm> ooooh the new shortcuts to start apps in unity (Super+<number>) are pretty neat
<dpm> and I guess very helpful for accessibility
<AlanBell> dpm: those were in Maverick too, the regression has been fixed!
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> I'll just have to figure out what's happened with the old Super+W and Super+A shortcuts, as they've now been replaced to show all workspaces and the applications place, respectively
<popey> Morning!
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski, how's it going?
<czajkowski> good listening to simon phipps
<czajkowski> always a great speaker
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hey popey, I've just replied to Neil. Just letting you know, as I didn't CC you as you told me not to
<popey> thank you, much appreciated
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2011/02/the-open-by-rule-governance-benchmark/index.htm  would like to be able to rate Ubuntu and see how we do
<vish> sense: i dont think you have to ask someone to leave a comment if they've spotted a mistake.. ;p
<sense> vish: I wanted to lower the mental barrier a bit further. ;)
<vish> haha!
<vish> greg-g raises a very interesting issue though; decisions _for_ Ubuntu taken by people not accountable _to_ the community
<sense> I don't mind a strong discussion, as long as their is a progressing conversation.
<sense> vish: The handling of this issue by Canonical is indeed a different matter. But I think that the company should be more clear in who controls/owns Ubuntu.
<sense> I have no problems with them controlling Ubuntu, I think it is very sensible, but they should be clear about it.
 * vish nods..
<sense> Otherwise your raise exception you cannot meet.
<sense> expectations
<jcastro_> cjohnston: PIIIIIIIIIING!
 * popey tickles jcastro_ and his tail
<vish> hehe, someone confused popey to one of the banshee devs also named "alan" ;)
<popey> who/where?
<vish> popey: on #banshee , not now but last night..
<popey> oh
<greg-g> sense: replied to your comment. Summary of my comment "Thanks for bringing that up, and I totally agree" :)
<sense> greg-g: Great! :)
<greg-g> of course, if you want the more wordy version, check out the full comment ;)
<sense> I sure will.
<sense> I'm happy with the constructive posts we see about this issue on the planet.
<sense> Now you have made me curious to that interview.
<greg-g> sense: Awesome! It is a great interview. It really helped me think through this situation yesterday.
<greg-g> that was part of my goal with that post, to get more people to listen to that interview ;)
<czajkowski> Booo
<popey> MOO!
<jono> hey all
 * popey runs up to jono and gives him a big kiss
<popey> can you tell it's UDS sponsorship time? :D
<jono> lol
<jono> you not going to randomly kiss me anymore when it is not sponsorship time?
<jono> :-(
<jono> lol
<popey> :)
<jcastro> AlanBell: you know ...
<jcastro> AlanBell: I was trying to do something yesterday and I was thinking
<jcastro> when we do global jams and ubuntu hour we tell people "hey think of something cool, work on the wiki, etc."
<jcastro> I was thinking...
<jcastro> "contribute to ubuntu, DELETE A WIKI PAGE."
<AlanBell> heh
<popey> ooo, i like that
 * popey goes looking for pages to delete
<AlanBell> delete a random fulltextsearch macro
<jcastro> AlanBell: which brings me to my next question
<jcastro> AlanBell: is there an easy way to find out which pages haven't been touched by age?
<popey> I wrote a thing that did that by grabbing all of /RecentChanges and parsing it :)
 * popey nominates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals for deletion!
<popey> along with every page linked from it
<popey> (scroll down)
<jcastro> popey: so my idea was generate a list of pages that are crap, sorted by oldest
<jcastro> and then just tell teams "grab a letter, review, and purge, if not, update"
<jcastro> "Ireland, do the I's, Ohio, do the O's" etc.
<popey> there would be significant frustration on the day (if it was UGJ) as the wiki would crap out for everyone all the time
<jcastro> well, not all at once
<jcastro> ubuntu hours spread over time perhaps
<czajkowski> jcastro: oi leave ireland alone :p
<jcastro> I is a good letter, it was an example!
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<popey> bah, theme on the wiki is broken so i cant click delete
<czajkowski> you do I have a sense of humor right!
<jcastro> seriously it took like 20 seconds for that breezy page to show up for me
 * AlanBell wonders if delete actually does much on a wiki
<jcastro> well, the performance is part of it
<jcastro> the "totally crap information that is useless" is the other half
<popey> aha! adblock plus was screwing the layout!
<popey> "Page "UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/AudioInfrastructure" was successfully deleted!"
<popey> muhahaha
 * popey goes on a deletion spree
<jcastro> popey: ok so how do you do an "oldest page" list?
<popey> pass
<popey> I just searched today for breezy
<popey> figuring many would be obsolete
<popey> and they are
<popey> probably some warty ones too
<jcastro> ah
<popey> i did do it in the past with RecentChanges
<popey> but its quite slow/painful
<jcastro> indeed
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> and see you on monday
<dholbach> developer week monday! :)
<dholbach> yoohooo
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda?action=diff
<dholbach> bye
<czajkowski> ohh
<popey> indeed
<Technoviking> got 5 straight hours of meetings, kill me now
 * popey tickles Technoviking 
<Technoviking> teehee
<czajkowski> get a room
 * popey gives czajkowski a massive..
<popey> ..hot chocolate.
<czajkowski> ohhhh
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> we'll keep you
<popey> :D
<greg-g> thanks for the comment, jono. Really appreciate it (I replied, as well, if you're interested/have time).
<jono> greg-g, it has been a frustrating day
<jono> thanks greg-g
<jcastro> is anyone from -classroom around?
<popey> o/
<jcastro> where's the bot?
<popey> no idea
<popey> i made the bot +v, dunno if that fixes it
<dpm> ok, have a nice weekend all!
<dpm> bye!
<AlanBell> Ubuntu For All meeting starting nowish in #ubuntu-meeting
<czajkowski> still not home :(
<Pendulum> czajkowski: still at conf?
<cjohnston> jcastro: pong
<czajkowski> Pendulum: just home
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<jcastro> cjohnston: HEY
<cjohnston> HEY
<jcastro> cjohnston: I AM MOVING TO FLORIDA FOR A YEAR OMG YOU AND ME
<jcastro> Pendulum: thanks for the irc help earlier
<cjohnston> When? Where
<cjohnston> Why What
<cjohnston> my house?
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> ok, if you're offering!
<cjohnston> call Hope.. she does like you
<czajkowski> OMG
<czajkowski> jcastro: oh how come ?
<czajkowski> #/away
<jcastro> jill got an internship in boca raton for a year
<cjohnston> Cool
<jcastro> your loco pages look nice
<jcastro> I found everything I needed!
<cjohnston> 3 hours
<czajkowski> boaca raton?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> when are you coming down jcastro
<jcastro> august
<cjohnston> sweet
<jcastro> though we might come down earlier to scope around
<jcastro> whereabouts you at?
<cjohnston> 40 minutes from caribe
<cjohnston> same city
<jcastro> nice!
<cjohnston> def will have to hang out
<cjohnston> jcastro: you will have to start hanging out in -us-fl
<jcastro> I am. :)
<jcastro> sorry I am in and out, tons of stuff to do
<cjohnston> yup
<Technoviking> jcastro: I'm in Florida near Boca Raton every Christmas
<jcastro> noice!
<Technoviking> think Fort Meyers is close? there is some Boca close :)
<Technoviking> closeish, but wrong coast
<Technoviking> But there are a couple awesome restauarts/bars in the middle of the Everglades
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> YOU CAN HAZ PYTHON
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/3508495346/now-we-can-rock-this
<mhall119> jcastro: rock!
<mhall119> jcastro: any link to the PlacesAPI python interface?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Python Example
<jcastro> that is all I have right now
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> ken can't get quicklists working but I figure good enough for people to mess with if they want something to do
<AlanBell> jcastro: ooooh python rocks hard
<maco> meafirst president
<maco> bah
<maco> wrong channel. and failed tab
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-26
<cjohnston> jc bug 725352
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725352 in ubuntu "Title bars are gone on 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725352
<cjohnston> jcastro: ^ :-(
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<cjohnston> jcastro: rt 16665
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<mhall119> sense: you around?
<sense> mhall119: I'm here
<mhall119> can I pm?
<sense> mhall119: fine
<paultag> mhall119: hey
<paultag> mhall119: what's up
<mhall119> paultag: can I pm?
<paultag> mhall119: sure
<jcastro> HELLO PAULTAG BARK BARK
<paultag> jcastro: ohai
<jcastro> I found out something about ohio yesterday
<paultag> jcastro: oh?
<jcastro> you guys make Bob Evans mashed potatos in Lima
<jcastro> that's all I got
<paultag> hahahaha
<jcastro> how are you doing today?
<jcastro> still trying to root people.ubuntu.com?
<paultag> jcastro: I'm OK. I'm preparing fluxbox 1.3.1 for upload to Debian, then off to get a FFe for Ubuntu
<paultag> been stressed, so this is a nice change of pace
<paultag> jcastro: how are you?
<jcastro> I AM ROCKING
<jcastro> why?
<cjohnston> jcastro: get my email?
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah
<cjohnston> I may be wrong, but that's kinda my understanding
<jcastro> I'll deal with it first thing tomorrow
<jcastro> we had good luck last time with updating it, so finger's crossed!
<cjohnston> :-)
<jcastro> popey: YO YO
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> I have some screencast love for you
<popey> O RLY
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1037/video-tutorials-for-using-the-site
<jcastro> WAI
<jcastro> you've seen the first one I think
<popey> i have
<jcastro> the other 2 I made today
<jcastro> popey: I think I need to keep them shorter
<jcastro> but it's hard
<popey> it is!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-20
<akgraner> popey - here's the link to the demo of Ubuntu TV on ARM - clearly I need to learn how to stand still on camera :-)
<akgraner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpIFaAxyFGE&list=UUAl2MfCBjH5y0nIym0ujHfg&index=2&feature=plcp
<cprofitt> lol
<akgraner> :-)
<cprofitt> not your forte :-)
<cprofitt> to be honest... I thought the videos were good
<akgraner> I'll be better for the Hong Kong ones :-)
<cprofitt> ooh.... lucky getting to go to Hong Kong
<cprofitt> cool place, heh?
<akgraner> that was really my first time doing those kind of interviews - so now I know what I need to do to improve - you just gotta jump in a do them and improve as you go :-)
<akgraner> or at least that's how I'm looking at it
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I agree
<akgraner> cprofitt, dunno know  - I haven't been before but the Q2 connect will be there the end of May
<cprofitt> It has been a long time since I have done interviews
<cprofitt> and mine were radio only
<akgraner> I love doing the ones where I am not on Camera only my voice is, but I figured it was time to get out of my comfort zone and learn how to do something new
<cprofitt> did you see the video of me from UDS two years ago?
<cprofitt> I thought it went well... then looking at it I saw tons of things I should have done better
<cprofitt> I nit pick myself all the time
<Martyn> I'm so ready for HK
<akgraner> cprofitt, well all do and yes your interview was good
 * cprofitt smiles
<cprofitt> thanks
<akgraner> Martyn, I don't know that I have recovered from SFO yet
<akgraner> :-)
<Martyn> akgraner : You look fine :)  Sure there are things you could do to be more like a "standard" interviewer ... but it's good :)
<cprofitt> +1 Martyn
 * Martyn can't wait to see what accelerated video decoding will look like on the Ant board
<akgraner> Martyn, thanks :-)  I have a friend that works in a news room, who I sent them too so...they are going to help me out between now and May..she said that's how everyone's first ones look
<Martyn> The driver works, but we don't have the video decode acceleration stack working yet
<cprofitt> nice... it is always good to get pointers from pros
<Martyn> By hook, or by crook, I -am- going to have a board ready
<Martyn> Although that might involve whips, and possibly bribes
<akgraner> so can I expect to see a demo from you in HK then?
<Martyn> Let's put it this way .. I -better- be able to :)
<akgraner> :-)
<Martyn> the first alpha boards should be assembled first week of March.. so there will only be about a month of testing :)
<cprofitt> :-)
<cprofitt> Go, Martyn !!!
<Martyn> but that should be enough to shake down the big bugs
<Martyn> ( alpha boards are pink, betas are bright orange, and then the final boards will be purple .. it's a rainbow of fruit colors!)
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> my daughter would be happy with pink or purple
<Martyn> and I'm hoping -not- to bring pink boards
<cprofitt> :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: you seemed much more comfortable in the interview than Ricardo
<jussi> Good morning everyone
<nigelb> Hey jussi :)
<jussi> Hiya nigelb
<nigelb> jussi: How're you doing? Getting enough sleep these days? :)
<jussi> nigelb: ok I guess. and no, nowhere near enough sleep
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> 4 hours last night, though mostly through arriving home at 1.30am and needing to cut a path through the 1 m high snow on my driveway
<jussi> nigelb: baby got a name yestrday, so Im pretty happy about that :=)
<nigelb> jussi: saw that. Congrats! :)
<jussi> :)
<jussi> anyways, meeting in a few... off now
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Morning dpm! Belated birthday wishes :)
<dpm> hey nigelb, thanks :)
<dholbach> dpm, hey - I hope you had a happy birthday! :)
<dpm> morning dholbach, I did, thanks ;-)
<czajkowski> jussi: you changed her name ?
<jussi> no...
<jussi> czajkowski: she didnt have a name until now - we just said "Pikkuinen" which means "Little one"
<czajkowski> ahhh kept reminding me of pokemon
<czajkowski> hmm my terminal is pretty unusable today, every time I hit enter it goes trasparant
<popey> jussi: is that common for people to not name their kids for a while?
<popey> is it a finnish thing or an indecisive thing ☺
<popey> in the uk you have to register a birth by law within 42 days of birth
<jussi> popey: finnish thing - they dont get named till the christening
<jussi> 90 days here
<czajkowski> christenings used to be done very soon after kids were born back home,now kids as old as 6-8 months get christened
<popey> ours aren't christened
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> you still register the birth though at what ever place no idea of the name very soon after the baby is born
<pangolin> it is an interesting tradition, similar to an old tradition some Italians follow that the baby is not to leave the house until baptism to protect the baby from evil spirits.
<popey> yeah
<czajkowski> popey: aye which is why they used to be christened very soon after birth, but now I know many folks who dont live near by to where they were born or families and they tend to make a day celeration out of it so wait a few months.
<sense> jussi, dpm: both late congratulations from me!
<jussi> :)
<bkerensa> good morning all
<dpm> thank you sense :)
<daker> good morning
<daker> dholbach, http://vimeo.com/36997532 <= bookmark
<dholbach> daker, شكرا بزاف
<cjohnston> morning
<czajkowski> dpm: seen the answer on  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/187449
<dpm> czajkowski, yes, but I haven't had the chance to answer properly yet (I think the code is 'rif', not 'ber')
<czajkowski> dpm: no worries on Q&A atm so just clearing the queue
<s-fox> Hello.
<jono> hey all
<cjohnston> o/
<nigelb> Ohai jono!
<czajkowski> jono: herrrro
<jono> howdy :-)
<jono> day off, woo!
<jono> so spending it hacking on Ubuntu Accomplishments all day, woo! :-)
<czajkowski> and yet you missed us s much you came here to say hji :)
<jono> of course :-)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: we're irresistible
<czajkowski> Pendulum:you know what else is irrestiable.... pancakes! I may not be able to wait till tomorrow
<Pendulum> haha
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh, now I want pancakes...
<s-fox> Ubuntu Accomplishments... need to check that one out
<Pendulum> apparently in Poland they started last Thursday and it's paczki (polish doughnuts) that they do between Thursday and Tuesday
<popey> I do enjoy appropriating the traditions of other peoples religions and eating them
<Pendulum> haha
<popey> the things not the people
<Pendulum> my family has not appropriated any traditions involving tomorrow and food :(
<popey> Oh I'm not precious about dates ☺
<popey> I'll eat other peoples food at any time of year
<nigelb> I suppose popey loves Indian festivals.
<popey> of course!
<popey> diwali at work was great... _so_ much indian food
<popey> nom
<nigelb> did you get any sweets today?
<popey> today? no.
<popey> however I will pop out to the local indian shop and see what they have
<nigelb> you are missing out then. It is a festival day.
<popey> bummer
<Pendulum> nigelb: what's today's festival? And what sort of sweets should we be looking for?
<nigelb> Pendulum: Its Shivarathri. I suspect generic sweets. Not as big as diwali.
<nigelb> Diwali is *the* festival with lots of sweets.
<nigelb> For the past 2 years, I got boxes of sweets from work.
<s-fox> nigelb,  I have been to a few Diwali festivals
<s-fox> :)
<nigelb> s-fox: did you like it?
<czajkowski> hmm I've not done a propper lent in um.... about 5 years properly
<dholbach_> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach_> HUGS
<s-fox> Yes, they are always a lot of fun.
<s-fox> @ nigelb
<meetingology> s-fox: Error: "nigelb" is not a valid command.
<dholbach_> nigelb, man when you talk about sweets and festivals I'd immediately love to go back to India again :)
<nigelb> s-fox: :)
<nigelb> dholbach_: haha, you should, totally!
<dholbach_> yeah, I know :)
<s-fox> nigelb,  I made a video of one i went to in 2009 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqZ_gbGDygM&feature=plcp&context=C35efe85UDOEgsToPDskI1kW_f47gQ4RnDdWoRgFTy
<dholbach_> alrightie - dinner time :)
<dholbach_> see you :)
<nigelb> s-fox: Diwali in India is sometimes scary. There's crackers all over the place. I was walking aound on the street and I had to watch where I was walking.
<nigelb> Like, I might have walked into a cracker :P
<s-fox> Sounds fun nigelb
<s-fox> ;)
<s-fox> biab
<nigelb> Totally fun :)
<daker> ouch! the aws account that was provided by kim0 to me was deleted :/
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<mhall119> I was planning on attending the TB meeting in an hour
<mhall119> but otherwise enjoying the federal holiday
<jono> mhall119, cool, that's what I figured :-)
<jono> mhall119, quick q: can you query l.u.c via a web API?
<jono> I would love to have an accomplishment which is "Organized an Ubuntu Global Jam event"
<mhall119> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API/
<mhall119> jono: there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API/Clients#Python_Wrapper which makes simple use cases easier
<jono> mhall119, cool :-)
<jono> Iwill check it out
 * mhall119 is debating whether to post a response to "You're doing it wrong"
<jono> mhall119, the fab thing?
<jono> I wouldnt waste your energy
<jono> mhall119, fancy testing the accomplishments system for me?
<jono> if you are busy, don't worry
<mhall119> jono: I can test it later today, are there setup instructions I can follow?
<jono> mhall119, yup, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing - just updating them now to make sure they are working fine
<mhall119> I've already written a reponse, just debating on whether it's worth posting or not
<mhall119> jono: do I need to run a headless U1 server, or can it use the production one?
<jono> mhall119, oh no, you dont need to run the server
<jono> this is just the client
<mhall119> ok
<jono> it will connect to my server
<mhall119> ah, perfect
<jono> I just want to see if it works OK for you
<jono> I spent a lot of time on it this weekend
<jono> before you install let me just finish one other thing
<mhall119> I'll try it this evening after the kids are in bed
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> np
<jono> email me when you have run it for the first time so I can approve your share on the server
<jono> that bit is not automated yet...the script runs...I just need to cron it
<mainerror> http://www.meetup.com/ubuntu-graz/ \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-21
<mhall119> oh the irony of haters getting hated on
<jono> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> hey
<mhall119> sorry, was buried in the accomplishments code
<mhall119> jono: ^^
<mhall119> didn't notice the ping
<jono> mhall119, np :-)
<jono> I am back now
<jono> about to make a video about how to create accomplishments
<pangolin> jono: question about the accomplishments, is there or will there be a way for the application to know that you have already filed your first bug? or will it wait for the first bug filed since installation of the application?
<jono> pangolin, no, it will know about previously achieved things
<jono> so when you run it for the first time you will get a bunch of trophies
<jono> for things you have already done
<pangolin> cool.
<jono> :-)
<pangolin> watching the video now :)
<jono> cool!
<pangolin> most recent one that is
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> jono - ping me tomorrow when you have a few mins  - - I has info for you
<akgraner> :-)
<cjohnston> jono: we need a community web team accomplishment when you have 5 commits to either summit or LTP
<mhall119> cjohnston: write one
<cjohnston> I have a paper to write instead
<pangolin> heh, I should have watched before asking. The video answers my question early on
 * akgraner is finding my pillow now  - talk to you all tomorrow.  
<mhall119> cjohnston: stop being responsible
<cjohnston> i know.. it sucks
<mhall119> that's how we lost nigelb
<cjohnston> and i only have 1 day left this week.. Work tomorrow, wednesday, thursday and friday
<jono> cjohnston, aha
<cjohnston> mhall119: lost who?
<jono> the point is accomplishments are not about X number of contributions
<jono> they can be abused
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> mhall119: <3
<cjohnston> jono: not every 5, after 5
<jono> it should be more about "First commit" "First bug fix" "Joining the dev team" etc
<mhall119> nigelb: :)
<jono> cjohnston, that can still be abused
<nigelb> mhall119: Have you seen this http://mathiasbynens.be/demo/css-without-html
<jono> accomplishments are about new experiences
<jono> cjohnston, or new roles
<pangolin> mhall119: if you want to get nigelb back I know of a 100% fool proof way.
<jono> so first commit, first fix, joining the team, first merge etc
<jono> because each of those things requires quality work
<mhall119> nigelb: I don't see anything
<cjohnston> jono: I see abuse that way.. only requiring one thing to get an accomplishment.. same as joining LP teams
<mhall119> pangolin: what's what?
<pangolin> mhall119 jono HIRE HIM!
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> cjohnston, right, so accomplishments will be for teams that require approval
<mhall119> pangolin: that's how they lost me :)
<jono> as opposed to arbitrary joining
<jono> and we are still going to need to figure out what are good and bad accomplishments
<pangolin> mhall119: oh, never mind then
<jono> I am personally wanting to steer away from the 10 of this 50 of that type things
<cjohnston> I guess getting commit access to a community web project would be a good accomplishment
<nigelb> mhall119: exactly. empty source with content.
<cjohnston> I'm just not the give awards to all the players kinda guy.
<mhall119> accomplishments aren't for winning, they're for doing
<cjohnston> awards arent for winning anymore either
<mhall119> this isn't political cjohnston
<jono> cjohnston, totally commit access is cool
<jono> trophies are more of a reflecting of things that people have done
<jono> and a cool way to discover other things
<jono> mhall119, just updated ubuntu-community-accomplishments btw if you were looking at it
<jono> brb, recording my tutorial vid
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Hello dholbach
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hey :)
<dholbach> ciao Gwaihir
<dholbach> Gwaihir, do you know who's organising the UGJ event in Italy?
<dholbach> ah, ok - it's xdatap1
<dholbach> need to have a chat with him :)
<Gwaihir> guten morgen dholbach!
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-it/1546/detail/
<dholbach> come stai?
<dholbach> cosa fai?
<Gwaihir> everything good here, what about you?
<jokerdino> hey community, where should i looking for bug patches?
<Gwaihir> :)
<Gwaihir> yeah, paolo is organizing that event, there will be also Andrea Grandi and Marco Trevisan
<jokerdino> i have attempted at fixing bug 936403
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936403 in software-center "There is a typo in Ubuntu Software Center strings. (DVD drive)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936403
<dholbach> Gwaihir, everything good here as well - I almost thought we'd approach spring soon, but today it started snowing again - and snowing lots
<dholbach> Gwaihir, cool, I'll have a chat with them
<dholbach> jokerdino, if you attach patches, subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors team to the bug
<jokerdino> or is it reviewers?
<dholbach> jokerdino, and if you patch the .pot file, try to find the other occurrence of the string in the source code too
<dholbach> .pot files are auto-generated
<jokerdino> oh ok.
<dholbach> ie:    grep -r "connected.DVD" .
<jokerdino> i am grepping it.
<dholbach> ah, ../softwarecenter/hw.py:59
<jussi> Bah, barcelona at this time is so expensive... anyone live there that would like  paying guest for a few days?
<dholbach> couchsurfing?
<jussi> yeah, had a look, most of the good places seem to be not there atm.. Ill look again thanks.
<czajkowski> jussi: have a look on venere.com or hotels.com some very good cheap deals
<jussi> czajkowski: ok
<jussi> czajkowski: thanks - Id not heard of venere
<czajkowski> use venere the whole time very cheap deals plus you can gain discount by singing up and earning rewards
<bkerensa> http://wunderkit.uservoice.com/forums/142310-wunderkit/suggestions/2614596-release-a-wunderkit-app-for-ubuntu
<jussi> what is wunderkit?
<bkerensa> it is Wunderlist plus some other excellent tools to make life simpler
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Wunderlist is/was available in USC
<jussi> czajkowski: just booked from venere! thanks a million!
<czajkowski> np
<bkerensa> dholbach: valorie of Ubuntu Women has been involved in GSoC
<bkerensa> I believe she participated last year on behalf of KDE
<dholbach> bkerensa, nice
<dholbach> I hope some discussion on the list is going to happen and we see some who would be willing to take it on
<jokerdino> hey dholbach, so i have edited the py file. what should i do next?
<dholbach> jokerdino, generate a diff again and attach it
<dholbach> and subscribe the 'ubuntu-sponsors' team
<jokerdino> ok thanks!
<dholbach> :)
<jokerdino> dholbach: the wiki page about ubuntu-sponsors sounds like they review packages, not patches.
<jokerdino> may be the ubuntu-reviewers? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers
<jokerdino> i will be back after dinner.
<dholbach> no no, it's the right team
<jussi> sigh. sad the new sound theme is horrible :/
<cjohnston> mornin
<jussi> morning czajkowski
<jussi> bah
<jussi> cjohnston:
<cjohnston> jussi:
<jussi> sorry Laura :/
<cjohnston> that was a nice picture you posted the other day with your wife and baby
<czajkowski> next time I wont show you niace sites on the internet :p
<jussi> cjohnston: thanks! yeah, I agree - was a good pic
<jussi> czajkowski: :(
<cjohnston> I didn't say good.. I mean.. it did have you in it :-)
<jussi> aww :(
<cjohnston> :-P
<MrChrisDruif> O_O ;-)
<dholbach> huats, let's blog about d-a-t soon :)
<jussi> d-a-t?
<dholbach> developer advisory team
<jussi> oh. :)
<jcastro> heya popey
<jcastro> is the rc6 stuff in precise ootb?
<nigelb> Morning jcastro!
<jcastro> morning nigels!
<nigelb> jcastro: Is there an official way to request a speaker from Canonical for an event?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> Ask the person directly maybe?
<nigelb> Hrm.
<nigelb> There's a sysadmin event in India and I was wondering if someone from Canonical could talk about Juju.
<nigelb> Not a sales person, but someone tech.
<jcastro> we have koolhead17
<jcastro> but he's quite young
<nigelb> Aha, I know him.
<nigelb> Same friends circle, etc.
<nigelb> Also, only about 5 hours away  by train. I'll strong-arm him :D
<popey> yes jcastro
<popey> works great on my x220
<czajkowski> nigelb: asking them directly has proven the best way tbh
<jcastro> yes as in, it's on?
<jcastro> man, my think went from like 21 watts to 11 watts after upgrades today
<nigelb> czajkowski: Thanks :) Will do.
<czajkowski> they'll know their availability best
<popey> jcastro: yes, rc6 is on by default
<cprofitt> popey: that is good to hear
<popey> mine dropped to 8W
 * mhall119 dist-upgrades and hopes for longer battery life
<popey> DO IT!
<mhall119> I AM!
<popey> GOOD!
<mhall119> I KNOW!
<jcastro> popey: seriously I was at like 21 watts
<jcastro> now I am on 11.
<jcastro> man, more like 10.1!
<mhall119> jcastro: so what you're saying is that it doesn't go all the way to 11?
<jcastro> which is fine by me
 * mhall119 is currently at ~20W
<balloons> makes me wonder what the chromebook will be at. i think it was around 6 to 8
<jcastro> Daviey: around?
<Daviey> jcastro: yah
<Pendulum> What's the character limit for UDS applications these days?
<cjohnston> 2k iirc
<jokerdino> #j #ubuntu-unity
<jokerdino> oops sorry. my mistake.
<cjohnston> Pendulum: 1k
<cjohnston> sorry
<Pendulum> cjohnston: it went back down?
<Pendulum> (I thought it'd been increased a year ago)
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/sponsor/models.py#L36
<cjohnston> I thought it did as well..
<Pendulum> :(
<cjohnston> hrm.. Pendulum it may be 3k.. I'm not sure... forms.py is 3k.. give me a few
<Pendulum> ta
<nigelb> looks like cjohnston is going to have to fix that :D
<jcastro> bah, meeting in 10?
<jcastro> dholbach: is it me or didn't we just have a bunch of meetings?
<dholbach> jcastro, demo day, irc meeting, hangout, ugj meeting
<jcastro> ugh
<snap-l> and a meeting to discuss the upcoming meetings. ;)
<mhall119> and discussions about  having discussions
<jono> howdy all
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, I think balloons should go first, if we don't want to listen to him under anesthetics
<jono> haha
<jono> ok, dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119.....
<jono> team meeting!
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 21 16:01:22 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> Good morning, afternoon, evening...Ubuntu fans!
<jono> and today we present the round-tables of a beautiful group of people
<jono> men with charm, capability and outright perfection
<jono> ...and me :-)
<dholbach> jcastro, does he mean us ^?
<jono> lol
<jono> alright, first up...
<jono> the man...the legend...the tester...balloons!
<dpm> \o/
<jono> balloons, yoo hoo!
<balloons> hehe.. i'll be quick here
<balloons> last week for me involved prepping for global jam, checking out checkbox and doing more work on the call for testing process
<balloons> in addition i started a critical applications list to target for testing and other purposes
<balloons> finally we had unity 5.4 testing, lucid iso testing and several other testing initiatives going on for feature freeze
<balloons> thanks much for all who tested and help test last week
<jono> :-)
<balloons> that's all from me
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> any questions for balloons?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up...the man with the plan...dpm!
<dpm> hey
<balloons> if anyone has ideas on how to do manual testing or reach more people i'm always open
<dholbach> balloons, good luck with the dentist :)
<balloons> going in now.. gl
<dpm> allright, have fun :)
<jono> balloons, enjoy!
<dpm> right, here I go...
<dpm> - Translations meeting - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2012-02-15
<dpm> - Helped davidpitkin with code changes on developer.ubuntu.com to change the order of featured apps on the front page. Reviewed merge proposal, fixed it and tested it
<dpm> - Set up a throwaway server on the cloud to test the developer.ubuntu.com changes on a live site
<dpm> - Followed up with pleia2 on a Fridge post category for posts that go on the Planet, rather than everything being syndicated automatically. Thanks Lyz for setting that up!
<dpm> - Worked with TLE to set up a server for the Ubuntu docs localizer tool he'S been working on. Demoed it to the Canonical Community folks on http://176.34.113.223/
<dpm> - Helped stgraber with Pastebinit translations: spreading the word out and enabling translations in Launchpad (using a feature which now allows universe translations in LP, previously only main packages were translatable)
<dpm> - Sent Ubuntu Global Jam reminder to all Loco teams in Europe
<dpm> - Helped dholbach a bit with developer stats by going through some upload entries output by his script - sorry I couldn't get through more :/
<dholbach> dpm, no worries - thanks in any case for the help!
<dholbach> big hugs :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> so that was me
<dpm> any questions?
<jono> dpm, the Ubuntu docs localizer tool is awesome, you should screencast and blog it
<jono> that was a cool demo on Fri
<dpm> yeah, that's a good idea. I'll have a chat with TLE about it and see if I come up with a nice screencast
<jono> cool
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<jono> next up...the man, the myth, the headphones...dholbach!
<dholbach>  - Dev Stats: lots of work put into getting stats on track.
<dholbach> (too much of it if you ask me :-))
<dholbach>  - Sponsoring: set up March Patch Pilot schedule.
<dholbach>  - Dev News: got another update out the door together with bkerensa - thanks again!
<dholbach>  - Developer Advisory Team: blogged about it. I hope huats and I can welcome new contributors next week in our call.
<dholbach>  - Outreach: got introduced to some developers in India by Bhavani Shankar. They are interested in joining - some followup discussions.
<dholbach>  - UGJ: interviewed the Italian team about their event and blogged it.
<dholbach>  - SoC: some follow-up, trying to help some interested candidates in becoming contacts for Ubuntu as a mentoring organisation.
<dholbach>  - small bits and pieces.
<dholbach> That's been it.
<jono> dholbach, what is the current status of the dev stats?
<jono> are we finally done now? ;-)
<dholbach> not done, but in much better shape
<dholbach> I'll give you the details later on
<jono> dholbach, when will we be done?
<dholbach> there's some statistics we recently talked about I still have to add and probably need an idea or two from you
<dholbach> also there's a number (not too many) of people on the lists which very likely have never contributed
<jono> so what kind of ETA are thinking?
<dholbach> but I want to still review the cases to be sure
<dholbach> (it won't change things much)
<dholbach> most of it is already there
<jono> ok, we can discuss it in our call
<dholbach> let's talk in our call in 1h about how important you think the remaining bits and pieces are
<dholbach> yes
<jono> I want to nail down a completition data
<jono> completion
<jono> how has the response to the Advistory Team post been?
<dholbach> some likes, but noone offered help yet
<dholbach> or you mean the actual outreach huats and I did?
<jono> I think we are going to need to be a bit more pro-active in finding volunteers
<jono> I mean the post on planet
<jono> I thought it was a cool post
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> huats will blog about it too this week
<huats> jono: I will
<huats> :)
<dholbach> so let's see how much interest we get :)
<jono> I think we are going to need to ping people directly and invite them to participate
<jono> I suspect a general post will not encourage people enough to join
<jono> huats, thanks for helping with this effort :-)
<jono> it is such valuable work :-)
<dholbach> also I'll mail the devel/motu list later on
<jono> alrighty, any more questions for dholbach?
<jono> next up...the Murdoch of the C-Team.....jcastro!
<jcastro> hi!
<jono> jcastro, btw, listening to Mariner
<jono> it just came on as we moved to you :-)
<jono> fate!
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> ok so .... here we go
<jcastro> it was a holiday last week
<jcastro> err, yesterday
<jcastro> so I am already behind:
<jcastro> (from all that sitting on the beach)
<jcastro> POSSCON charm school and talk are on, I'll be there with Marco.
<mhall119> it was nice beach weather
<jcastro> Some progress on the charm schools for LISA and OSCON
<jcastro> work with Cezz on some marketing things for juju.
<jcastro> but that's been mostly handed off to Nick BArcet, who volunteered to help
<jcastro> so we'll have nice handouts and stuff for attendees
<jcastro> I took over lp:juju/docs, I need to get that in shape in order to get some WIs out of the way
<jcastro> unfortunately our docs story isn't looking so awesome right now
<jcastro> TODO for this week:
<mhall119> that seems to be the case everywhere
<jcastro> https://trello.com/board/juju-growth/4ec1696da3f94bd2ea5b2b01
<jcastro> as you can see I am totally screwed
<jcastro> I am going to be in head-down-skating-hard mode all week.
<jcastro> other than most of these tasks I owe mhall some TODOs for the community to do for juju tthings for UGJ
<jcastro> and that's basically it.
<jcastro> questions?
<jcastro> oh, we have a juju webinar march 8, be there or be square
<jcastro> look for it in your favorite issue of UWN!
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jcastro> (48 people already signed up!)
<jcastro> oh, and some server team blog business which you'll see me blog about later
<jcastro> but it's kind of a surprise. (mwahaah)
<mhall119> blogging about a blog?
<jcastro> >_>
<jono> ok
<jono> next up...a man no one would dare to criticize...mhall119!
<jcastro> hah
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> shorter list that usual this time
<mhall119>  - Reached out to Asian loco teams, got a few responses and a couple of new events, need to follow up again with the rest
<jono> "shorter list that usual this time" - code for "I didn't write me list up in time"
<jono> :-)
 * mhall119 never writes his list
<jono> guys, you should all prepare your lists
<mhall119>  - Created a bunch of bugs for Unity integration with upstreams
<jono> the goal of these meetings is a comprehensive summary of your weeks
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, balloons, mhall119 ^
 * mhall119 goes through his GTG closed items
<mhall119>  - Worked with the ARB to define lens/scope packing requirements
<mhall119>  - Started a Quickly template for writing Singlet lenses (packing the template for 12.04 with didrocks quite literally as we speak)(
<mhall119>  - Posted current list of UGJ target activities to the wiki (please add items your teams would like worked on so we can post it on LTP)
<mhall119>  - Fixed bugs in LTP for participating events counter (waiting deployment)
<mhall119>  - General Lens/Scope developer shepharding
<mhall119> any questions for me?
<dpm> oh, I don't have a question, but I do have an item I forgot, which might be interesting to mhall119 as well:
<dpm> - Talked to xdatap1 about a Quickly Qml template he had been working on - he just finished a first version on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly/QtQuickApplication
<dpm> so if anyone wants to try, give it a go!
<jono> dpm, awesome
<jcastro> oooh
<jono> great to see the range of templates in quickly
<jono> alrighty
<jono> I am up next
<jono> (Holiday yesterday, so shorter week)
<jono>  * General:
<jono>   - Burndown looking good, but needs more attention. Growth has flattened a little. Everyone: please review your items at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html
<jono> if everyone could take a look at this this week, that would be great
<jono> dpm, dholbach, balloons, mhall119, jcastro - also could you review all the work items for community members related to your blueprints and do a little nagging :-)
<dholbach> yes
<jono> thanks :-)
<jono>  * Developers:
<jono>   - Finalizing getting our metrics in shape. This week is all about the growth. :-)
<mhall119> jono: since I wasn't on the team last UDS, which blueprints are mine?
<jono>  * App Devs:
<dpm> yes
<jono> mhall119, oh, you and balloons don't need to
<dholbach> mhall119, you can have some of mine
<jono> lol
<mhall119> :P
<dholbach> :-P
<jono>   - Technical Board meeting to discuss removing the dependency requirement for scopes/lenses in Exras. It is back with the ARB for discussion.
<jono> we expect a response from the ARB on Friday
<jono>   - Discussing app dev strat with David Pitkin, and requirements around marketing.
<jono>  * QA:
<cjohnston> mhall119: that means all of them
<mhall119> quiet you
<jono>   - Getting more the testing in place with Nick's on-demand testing.
<jono>   - Standardizing around a manual testing UI for users and back end for developers.
<jono>   - Fleshed out a testing vision for 12.10 in delivering tests to users of the development branch.
<jono> ...in a nutshell...you have an app indicator that tells you current testing needed, clicking on one installs the PPA for you and loads up checkbox with a set of manual tests for you
<jono> this is going to be a goal for 12.10
<jono>  * Upstreams:
<jono>   - Upstreams target list is looking finalized. Now to focus on the outreach this week.
<jono> mhall119 is about to become a upstream machine :-)
<jono>   - Discussed d.u.c updates for the education piece of the developer on-ramp. dpm and mhall119 are on it.
<jono>  * Juju:
<jono>   - Brainstorming and putting in place a series of outreach efforts. This week we are scoping these out.
<jono>  * Global Jam:
<jono>   - Growing further awareness.
<jono>   - Strategic call to put in place further plans for the coming week.
<jono> dpm, dholbach, balloons, mhall119, jcastro, bkerensa, czajkowski I forgot to send out the notes, will send them out soon
<jono>   - Going to plan an event this week.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   - Spent a bunch of evenings and all weekend hacking. Having a good time. :-)
<jono>   - Trophies are now signed, custom trophies are supported, and I fixed a bunch of bugs.
<jono>   - Video demo at: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/02/21/ubuntu-accomplishments-demo/
<jono> I am hoping to kick out a call for testing this week
<mhall119> jono: you can make that a UGJ item
<jono> if you are on Precise and would like to test, mail me at jono@ubuntu.com
<jono> mhall119, totally :-)
<jono>  * Other:
<jono>   - More kernel testing for my weird wireless bug.
<jono>   - Some further Precise testing: fresh install on my Accomplishments server to test...filed bugs.
<jono>   - Finalized Mark Shuttlewoth keynote at OSCON.
<jono>   - Some additional messaging plans around some Canonical work in other teams.
<jono>   - Coordinating USC reviews with Joey from OMG.
<jono> and that is about it
<jono> any questions for me?
<jcastro> is mariner still playing?
<jcastro> it's a long song.
<jono> haha
<jono> nope
<jono> now is Anata
<jono> any topics for discussion?
<jono> any general questions?
<jono> alrighty then
<jono> let's wrap it
<jono> thanks everyone!
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 21 16:43:59 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-02-21-16.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-02-21-16.01.html
<snap-l> Gojira - Vacuity
<jono> snap-l, :-)
<snap-l> (via snakenet metal radio)
<snap-l> Went to that from Tesla Summer Days
<snap-l> talk about spectrum opposites
<dholbach> dpm, I didn't realise https://bitbucket.org/birkenfeld/sphinx/issue/561/configuration-option-store-translations-in was fixed
 * dholbach must have missed a memo
<dholbach> apparently it's in precise's version of sphinx
<dpm> dholbach, \o/ - it would have been great if the bug tracker there would have sent a notification, at least :/
<dpm> I hadn't seen it, either
<dholbach> if I get a bit of time again I'll see what we can do about it
<dholbach> and finally translate the packaging guide in a sensible way
<dpm> cool
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> dholbach, G+ invite incoming
<dholbach> yo yo
<jono> dholbach, resent invite
<jono> dholbach, you there?
<dholbach_> alright my friends - see you tomorrow!
<bodhizazen> 'lo M0hi
<jcastro> bodhizazen: heya
<jcastro> bodhizazen: did someone from the us west coast link up with Lamont for the forums upgrade?
<bodhizazen> jcastro: It is in process, was looking for an update myself, was very busy last week.
<jcastro> any idea who knows what's going on?
<jcastro> technoviking: do you know?
<bodhizazen> s-fox , posting a update to the FC mailing list (so I believe)
<jcastro> k, holla at me if you need anything
<jono> jcastro, ok one sec
<bodhizazen> thanks jcastro
<jono> jcastro, hangout sent
<jcastro> joining
<jcastro> technoviking: you have access, GO GO GO GO.
<jono> balloons, mind if I push our meeting back by 30 - I need a break
<jono> been an insane morning of calls, emails, and pings
<balloons> jono, I don't have anything on the calendar for today.. but sure ;-)
<jono> balloons, hmm you should have our call now
<jono> let me check the invite
<jono> ahh looks like you are not in my regular cal event
<jono> I will add you so you can see when it moves
<balloons> gotcha
<balloons> yea.. obviously I figured you would move it
<balloons> just didn't know when/where
<jcastro> jono: so they called and asked me if I could move my appointment up, so I'll be sliding that up an hour
<jono> jcastro, np
<s-fox> o/
<balloons> jono, so noon pst then for you?
<jono> balloons, today I put us in for a call in 13mins
<balloons> right.. lol.. let's confuse this a bit more.. are we speaking in 13 mins, or 45 mins?
<balloons> i do see the scheduled time now
<balloons> ohh. lemme guess
<balloons> it was @ 11, and you moved it
<balloons> I think i'm caught up now
<jono> :-)
<jono> 13mins
<jcastro> mhall119: heh I love how the ubuntu android thing's voice calling thing totally has buttons on it
<jcastro> even though we've said "no buttons on notifications" for about 3 years now, heh.
<jono> jcastro, morphing windows dude
<jono> they exist
<jono> there was just never dev resources to finish them off
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I just want them like ... now.
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<balloons> joining up
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> i'll brb.. rebooting
<jono> np
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, I :( when I saw that
<jono> balloons, you there?
<balloons> x blew up.. coming bacj
<jono> cool
<jono> mhall119, ready when you arew
<mhall119> ready
<jono> mhall119, sending the invite
<jussi> what is going on?!??!!! o.O
<jussi> Daniel Holbach  -  22:33  -  Public It looks like even I might get a smart phone at some stage... ;-)
<jussi> :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-22
<technoviking> jcastro: I pinged on the RT? Have a meeting and one class tomorrow, but free other than that
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> good evening
<jono> night all!
<jussi> o/
<bkerensa> so sad Apache 2.4 won't be in 12.04
<bkerensa> :P
<jussi> bkerensa: stop trolling :P :P :P
 * jussi hugs bkerensa
<bkerensa> jussi: Its ok I will make a PPA
<bkerensa> :D
<jussi> hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey jussi
<dholbach> in the apartment next door I think they are breaking down walls, burning down the wallpapers, slaughtering virgins and building bombs
<dholbach> I think I'll go and work from somewhere else in a bit
<bkerensa> dholbach: Heh... There are solutions for such issues :)
<bkerensa> Very loud speakers... a nice subwoofer and amp
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> no, I think I'm going to take the dog for a walk and pay my friends a visit in the old office where I used to work before :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Good Stuff :)
<dholbach> alright, packing my stuff - see you in a bit :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<bkerensa> dholbach: You back around?
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes
<dholbach> oh, thanks for the mail you sent
<bkerensa> dholbach: Do you know why Unity3D would suddenly stop working but Unity2D is fine?
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> no idea
<bkerensa> hmm
<dholbach> anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg/*.log?
<dholbach> if you find anything in there you could ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<mainerror> Is there an Ubuntu Android thingy channel?
<jussi> mainerror: I guess you could try #ubuntu-phone, but other than that no idea
<mainerror> Thanks. :)
<czajkowski> adding the ppa recommend in this bug has stopped compiz crashing
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/926379
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926379 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in intel_miptree_release()" [High,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> dholbach: Nothing tasty in either... Unity3D just wont load at all when I login through the Ubuntu profile but Unity 2D works fine... Hmmm
<dholbach> best ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<daker> i can't sign the agreement https://forms.canonical.com/contributor/ :/
<cprofitt> daker: meaning the form does not work... or you are unwilling?
<mhall119> good morning
<bkerensa> I am 100% under the belief now that ranting at businesses over twitter provides immediate results
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I couldn't get my power bill after 3 days of calling and one simple tweet got it sorted :D
<sense_> Yay for public accountability!
<cprofitt> bkerensa: woah
<cprofitt> that is impressive
<mhall119> bkerensa: my wife has started doing that with our cable company
<mhall119> their DVRs have formed a habit of dying after 2 or 3 months
<mhall119> it used to be she sat on hold for hours with tech support, now she just tweets about it and we have a replacement on the way
<bkerensa> mhall119: Heh comcast?
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: Brighthouse
<bkerensa> Ahh
<bkerensa> Yeah well... I have used Twitter to get fast results for a number of things
<bkerensa> It was still frustrating dealing with this power company because I just wanted to give them money and they wouldnt tell me how much :D
<jcastro> snap-l: heya
<jcastro> wanna do that interview today?
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's absurd when companies make it difficult for you to give them your money
<bkerensa> mhall119: ikr
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> mhall119: I guess the good news is that my bill was $162 less then the people who previously lived here
<bkerensa> :D
<snap-l> jcastro: What time would you like to do the interview?
<jcastro> what's good for you?
<snap-l> Around noon?
<jcastro> perfect.
<jcastro> phone?
<snap-l> Phone, skype, whatever.
 * jcastro will figure out how to record
<snap-l> I have Skype Call Recorder
<jcastro> oh perfect
<jcastro> my wife has that but it's on her laptop and not here
<jcastro> so if you could record it that would be <3 so I can transcribe it
<snap-l> Sure thing
<jcastro> it shouldn't take us more than 10minutes
<snap-l> On my calendar.
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: balloons: mhall119: remember guys to ask if today's thing is in IRC or G+
<dpm> jcastro, of course
<jcastro> hey dpm
<dpm> what!!? Are we having a meeting?
<jcastro> so I want to have a charm contest, and I stole your app contest application thing
<dpm> jcastro, no worries, I hope it's useful
<jcastro> should I have a clause for employees?
<jcastro> like, if someone got paid to do a charm and does one on their own time, that's good I guess.
<jcastro> but it still feels kind of unfair
<mhall119> jcastro: it's G+ as far as I know
<jcastro> mhall119: I know it's  G+, I am saying, as soon as bacon joins
<dpm> jcastro, good point. I'm jumping into a call, so I cannot discuss it right now, but yeah, that's something to bear in mind
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> mhall119: hah this guy on omg is awesome
<jcastro> lenses are worthless, what we need is a new icon theme!
<jcastro> mhall119: for the recipes
<mhall119> jcastro: haters gotta hate
<mhall119> jcastro: that's a nice lens though isn't it?
<jcastro> an interesting use case would be search for "arroz con pollo"
<jcastro> get the recipe
<mhall119> I especially like how it has time and difficulty in the description
<jcastro> then use the askubuntu lens to search cooking.stackexchange while you are making it
<jcastro> sort of like, a multistep workflow
<mhall119> hmmm, the dash isn't so great at that
<jcastro> well, your recipe would be open in the browser already
<jcastro> so it's like, open, search, close
<jcastro> read for a while
<jcastro> open, search, close again
<mhall119> evidently the recipe website actually made some changes on their end for this lens' author
<mhall119> which I thought was pretty cool
<jcastro> wow, that's great
<mhall119> sweet! Someone's already contributed a quicklist for totem
<jcastro> I saw
<jcastro> I had James Gifford do a partial collection back in the day
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesgifford/unity-quicklist-examples/trunk
<jcastro> that might be worth investigating ^
<mhall119> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> dholbach: I was warned yesterday that when people follow my blog and submit merge proposals with just their changes, that sponsors may ask them to use quilt to make deb patches
<mhall119> I have no idea how that stuff works, so would you be able to help shephard contributors through that process?
<mhall119> this Nekhelesh guy is kicking quicklist butt!
<dholbach> sponsors will usually tell them what to do - I'd suggest to recommend http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-patchsys.html#edit-patch
<mhall119> dholbach: I tried to follow that, and must have done something wrong because it didn't seem to work right...
<dholbach> ok - do you have the example still at hand?
<dholbach> I mean - sure, I can answer questions, but it might be better to improve the docs so people know what to do - I don't scale very well :)
<mhall119> maybe it's because it was 10pm, I'll try again with more coffee and fresher eyes
<dholbach> sure, let me know how it goes
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> mhall119: can we G+ for a few minutes before the team chat?
<mhall119> jcastro: give me 15 minutes?
<jcastro> sure
<dholbach> how could we name a weekly Friday event where folks can come ask development questions and where we fix bugs together?
<dholbach> Friday Bug-Fixing Drive? Anything more exciting and interesting? :)
<jcastro> Fixit Fridays
<dholbach> mhall119, if you want a quick run through how I'd go about fixing/changing geany, I can let you know
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> I like Fixit Friday
<mhall119> jcastro: ready when you are
<mhall119> dholbach: I'd like that, I want to add more to the quicklist, but it'll  take code changes
<mhall119> +1 on Fixit Friday
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll have a look at it
<jcastro> mhall119: ok firing it up!
<dholbach> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/852781/ - sorry, there's a bit of German in there :)
<dholbach> mhall119, the good thing about edit-patch is that it fires up 'dch' for you as well, so you get a nice changelog entry
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 going to be a few mins late, feel free to start hanging out and just invite me
<dpm> jono, not sure about inviting you, but we'll start the hangout ;)
<jcastro> hey are we on IRC or g+?
<dholbach> jcastro, yeah, good question
<jcastro> ok who is making the hang out
<dpm> done
<dpm> sent invite
<dholbach> dpm, I guess you didn't only forget Jono but me as well? :-P
<dholbach> ah no, it's just slow
<balloons> hey.. filing some unity bugs atm.. I'll join your hngout dpm
<dpm> balloons, no worries, just "hanging out" right now really
<jono> all set?
<jono> dholbach,
<dholbach> yep
<snap-l> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> snap-l: let's do dis
<jcastro> skype?
<snap-l> si
<jono> balloons, so did didrocks say grabbing the names from the test results is doable, so we can generate the web page?
<balloons> jono, I didn't mention specifics to him.. just made sure he could help get the data out of launchpad
<balloons> he said yes
<jcastro> <--- lunch! bbi 20.
<jono> balloons, ok, I think you might want to drive down to some specifics so we can plan the work out this week
<jono> balloons, in the meantime can you start pulling together all the tests into a checkbox
<balloons> yes, I am going to chat with kate about how to get it on the iso
<balloons> that will move forward with the plan of how we're going to package the tests
<balloons> i'll be chatting with the checkbox guys on that as well I'd imagine
<jono> balloons, cool, could you flesh out the work items needed to deliver this in a Google Doc
<jono> then we can make sure out the work is assigned to people
<jono> as we are on a tight deadline
<balloons> yes, I will do that after my talk with kate and have you take a look
<jono> the good thing is that we laying down the foundations for beta2 testing too
<jono> thanks balloons! :-)
<jono> this is going to be ROCKING
<balloons> make sure i'm not missing anything and get help on who to grab for the work :-)
<jono> dpm, all set?
<jono> balloons, indeed :-)
<dpm> jono, yep!
<dholbach> jcastro, are you sure https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagementRC6 is enabled by default?
<dholbach> or do I need to enable it manually still?
<dholbach> ok, it actually might be
<balloons> dholbach, should be on by default afaik
<dholbach> cool :)
<dholbach> alrightie - I think I'm going to call it a day now and chat a bit with my old office mates
<balloons> powertop show any difference in wattage?
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<balloons> bye dholbach .. enjoy!
<dholbach> balloons, no scientific tests, but since I rebooted it looks a lot better
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow :)
<jcastro> mhall119: heya
<mhall119> jcastro: heyo
<jcastro> probably a good round 2 or three
<mhall119> huh?
<jcastro> but if this goes awesome we could probably use a round for these guys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11705677&postcount=16
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<jcastro> oops sorry, mispaste
<jcastro> basically like the quicklists, but for indicators, though these will be more complicated
<jcastro> it'd be cool to get those guys maybe submitting the indicators to USC?
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, a but a good topic still, I'll write it up
<jcastro> anyway since you blogged a big list I remembered this other list, heh
<jcastro> though the barrier will be higher
<jcastro> I wonder how many of these we can just ping the author "yo, here's developer.ubuntu.com, go get some."
<mhall119> jcastro: I may blog the list, then ping the developer
<mhall119> or the other way around...
<jcastro> If I see Cas around I'll ping him
<jcastro> he maintains the list, I wonder if he'd be willing to weed out the junky ones that don't work, etc.
<davidcalle> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> pong!
<jcastro> hi dude!
<davidcalle> hi!
<davidcalle> jcastro, as an upstream, I need to have access to private bugs filed on my package and hggdh told me to ping you about it.
<jcastro> I can put you in bug control
<jcastro> what's your lpid?
<davidcalle> davidc3
<jcastro> done!
<davidcalle> Thanks Jorge! :)
<hggdh> davidcalle: welcome to Bug Control! :-)
 * jcastro does the "great power, great responsibility" speech
<s9iper1> :)
 * hggdh endorses the speech
<jcastro> hggdh: hey so, this is mhall119's domain now, can you add him as admin and I can show him how to do it?
 * davidcalle is impressed by the speech.
<hggdh> jcastro: certainly
<jcastro> davidcalle: I trust you already to not go triaging libc6 bugs or something. :)
<davidcalle> jcastro, evertyhing on Launchpad for more than two months should be marked as Fix Released, right?
<jcastro> if only. :)
<davidcalle> Hehe :)
<hggdh> mhall119: you are now an admin on Bug Control. I repeat, in full, all of jcastro's speech on "Great Power, etc, etc"
<jcastro> mhall119: I'll just chat with you on G+ on what that means, it's like, once a month you need to do it
<hggdh> jcastro: so I understand that in the future we will bother mhall119, not you, re. upstreamers. Also, could you please update the wiki?
<jcastro> yeah, the only reason I haven't is it hasn't come up yet, I'll update the wiki as soon as I explain to him what to do
<hggdh> roj, thank you, dear sir
<jono> jcastro, would you mind testing the accomp stuff?
<jono> want to see if it works for you on Precise
<jono> if anyone else on Precise wants to test Ubuntu Accomplishments, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing
<jcastro> jono: I have to close off this legal stuff with amanda before she EODs
<jcastro> jono: 30 min ok?
<jcastro> she's almost done
<jono> np
<jcastro> this isn't so bad, it's just adding a bunch of lawyer stuff to the rules
<jcastro> "oh and if this charm makes your computer explode you won't sue Canonical Ltd."
<mhall119> hggdh: did you just give me spidey-powers?
<hggdh> mhall119: the power to control bugcontrol...
<hggdh> so not really spidey-powers, but near
<mhall119> hggdh: so I can't cling to the walls of buildings?
<hggdh> mhall119: well, you can try :-)
 * hggdh is not responsible for any (un)expected results
<hggdh> but I will sit down, with popcorn, and watch
<s9iper1> :)
<jono> brb rebooting
<czajkowski> what is the command to uninstall a ppa ?
<jono> ppa-purge
<jono> czajkowski, http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<czajkowski> jono: thanks
<jono> np
<jono> lunch, brb
<MrChrisDruif> jono; ppa-purge?
<czajkowski> so need sleep :/
<MrChrisDruif> I'd say "add-apt-repository -r"
<mhall119> ppa-purge will uninstall any packages you installed from the ppa, or revert any packages that were upgraded from it
<jcastro> ppa purge can be wonky too
<jcastro> sometimes it messed up
<jcastro> snap-l: can you PM me that dropbox URL with the audio?
<jcastro> I had it in my copy paste buffer, which in linux is like, russian roulette
<snap-l> hah
<jono> balloons, doc looks good
<jono> now break down the steps into work items with assignmentsa
<jono> and then we can put deadlines on the work items
<jono> and everything should fall in place
<balloons> yes.. talking with kate again
<jono> cool
<jcastro> jono: ok so after I add my lp address
<jcastro> it should figure out my stuff, and then award me some trophies right away right?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> I like how the trophies have project logos on them
<jcastro> that will enable other projects to just dive in
<jcastro> zeitgeist, etc.
<jcastro> ok it appears to be running and then I got an U1 thing that it is syncing
<jono> ok maybe my server is not syncing, let me check
<jcastro> hah cute, the U1 notification basically lets me cheat, it tells me "fridge-editor.trophy" is being uploaded before the trophy app itself tells me
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I want to surpress them
<jono> I have a bug open about it
<jono> ok keep it open jcastro
<jono> looks like U1 is slow on the server
<jcastro> ok so my trophies are all correct and were awarded correctly in my .local/share/accomplishments/trophies
<jcastro> the gui just hasn't caught up yet
<jono> they are not awarded yet
<jono> they havent been validated
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> so that's like "things we think jorge has earned, let me go check."?
<jono> hang fire
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> hmm, we need trophy titles, that's what makes them so funny on the xbox
<jono> aha
<jono> U1 woke up :-)
<jono> hang fire for a sec jcastro
<jono> you should see your trophies coming
<jcastro> hah, I went to the bathroom
<jcastro> and blam, they started coming in
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I got my 3!
<jono> which ones?
<jcastro> the ones I am supposed to have, member, fridge editor, launchpad
<jono> cool
<jono> well some others are unlocked now
<jcastro> which is a funny one, since you need to be registered on launchpad to use the thing
<jcastro> I guess that's the freebie
<jono> so on the next check you should get the filed bug one
<jcastro> I see it
<jcastro> ok so it should sync again
<jono> it checks every two mins
<jcastro> and then realize I've done that, and I should get it in 2 minutes
<jono> give it another min or so
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> hah, freaking cool man
<jono> :-)
<jono> now all I need you to do is learn launchpadlib and contribute some accomplishments :-)
<mhall119> there be dragons
<jcastro> jono: and there it is, nice!
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> actually there be lazr.restful, which is worse than dragons
<jcastro> we just need to fix these example ones to not be so spammy
<jcastro> "filed first bug" is just asking for trouble
<jono> possibly
<jcastro> I think just narrowing it down would be  useful
<mhall119> we need a way to revoke trophies "Filed a useless bug, we're not going to move the window controls"
<jono> lol
<jcastro> "submitted first bug crash" would be more useful because the person would be submitting something useful
<mhall119> or maybe just auto-award troll-phies
<jcastro> the one I want to see
<jono> jcastro, did you get the Juju one?
<jcastro> is "sabdfl'ed: One of your bug reports has been marked Opinion by Mark Shuttleworth".
<jcastro> jono: my charm isn't official yet so I should not have gotten it (and I didn't)
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> theoretically I should receive it as soon as the upstream releases what I need to make it into the store"
<jono> it checks if you are in the team
<jono> jcastro, well not really
<jono> it checks for team membership
<jono> we another another accomp if it is in the store
<jono> jcastro, so wanna write some?
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> hmmm, ok I think I found a bug
<jcastro> I am in the team
<jono> which team?
<jcastro> ~charm-contributors
<jono> right
<jono> no trophy yet?
<jcastro> nope
<jono> it just hasnt synced down yet
<jono> I see the trophy was created and signed
<jono> for both -contributor and -reviewer
<jcastro> shouldn't it have synced down with the 2nd time it synced?
<jono> yeah, but U1 may be being a little slow
<jono> I see it in the share, so it should sync soon
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> I don't think being realtime is important anyway
<mhall119> I don't understand why it would be slow, running on that big iron
<jono> indeed
<jono> particularly as it happens in the background
<jcastro> actually, you might want to artifically make it so you can't get like 3 of them at once
<jcastro> like on the xbox it spaces them out even if you win them at once
<jcastro> that way it's not like "OH I AM AWESOME" one minute, and then you spend 3 weeks with nothing.
<jono> jcastro, maybe
<jono> I think people just need to deal with their insecurities instead
<jono> lol
<jcastro> heh
<jono> but good idea
<jono> there are tonnes of refinements we can make to it
<jcastro> these are totally killer for the human mind
<jcastro> I used to rent games
<jono> jcastro, glad it works for you
<jcastro> play them just for accomplishments
<jcastro> and then return it
<jcastro> I wouldn't even bother to finish the game
<jono> lol
<jcastro> I just wanted the trophies
<jono> this is why the choice of accomplishments needs to be carefully considere
 * jcastro nods
<jono> I want to reduce people gaming thew system
<jcastro> well, people will game it, I think the trick is, to make it so that even if people game it they end up doing something that is useful to the project.
<jcastro> let's say I game "reported a crasher". It's still a useful dump.
<jono> indeed
<jono> and it is all about new experiences
<jono> not traffic
 * jcastro nods
<jono> 50 bug comments = not useful
<jono> first bug report = useful
<jono> as they actually filed a bug
<jono> and now know how to do it
<jcastro> I would say first confirmed bug, but I am just bikeshedding
<jcastro> jono: fyi when you click on a trophy the highlight is orange and the trophy is orange, so it gets all invisible
<jono> I see how you carefully avoided my questions about if you will write some Juju accomplishments ;-)
<jono> jcastro, yup, I saw that
<jono> I will file a bug
<jcastro> I will certainly improve my descriptions now that I realize you asked for one thing and not the other
<jono> cool
<jcastro> and I will evade the accomplishments writing by saying I will have a guy look at doing it, but once he's done with some charms.
<jono> the main thing I need now are more accomplishments
<jono> lol, that's right, shovel it onto some poor soul
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> that won't be a problem, I am kind of maxed out on people doing things for juju though
<jono> learning a bit of launchpadlib might be useful
<jono> it is really handy
<jcastro> well, popey and I signed up for this "learn how to code" thing
<jcastro> which is useful, but not enough where I can dive in
<jcastro> of course the onus is on me to find other ways to contribute to it, I've just been kind of slammed with work
<jcastro> I mean, I want to help you more, but my boss is always on me about work stuff
<jcastro> maybe you can help me out?
<jono> lol
<jono> excuses excuses
<jono> j/k
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> have you thought about hidden trophies?
<jcastro> like, "accidental ones"
<jcastro> hmm, this is one thing that would be hard with OSS
<jcastro> so on some games they don't tell you what the achievements all are
<jcastro> so you earn like "10 out of 25"
<jcastro> and the manual tells you the 10
<jono> could be an interesting option in the future
<jcastro> and then you have to go figure out what the other 15 are.
<jcastro> it drives me crazy
<akgraner> jono and jcastro you two make me laugh and totally make me miss being active in this channel :-P
<jcastro> linaro got you busy?
<balloons> yay for rain! finally, so so dry here
<jcastro> jono: call in 3?
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<jono> jcastro, yup
<akgraner> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> akgraner: hey alright!
<akgraner> jcastro, it's totally awesome
<akgraner> (but shhh don't tell your boss but it makes me respect him more)
<akgraner> this community building stuff isn't as easy as you all make it look - but it's freakin fun and exciting :-)
<jono> akgraner, :-)
 * akgraner goes back to work now... just popping in to say hi!
<jono> jcastro, sending invite now
<jcastro> \m/
 * MrChrisDruif still need to look at jono's youtube upload ^_^
 * balloons waves at akgraner 
<akgraner> hey balloons so I'm getting a new iso from today b/c yesterday's build ubiquity segfaulted on me
<akgraner> and when I updated my main machine I had to re-install the ubuntu desktop with ^ b/c I couldn't get the hud to install (all b/c I had removed qwibber)
<mhall119> jcastro: rebooted, but no significant drop in power usage
<mhall119> I have a core 2 duo though, so maybe too old to benefit
<akgraner> mhall119, I'm following Michelle's bug filing technique atm :-)
<balloons> akgraner, if you reinstall
<balloons> hud and unity 5.4 are in the archive..
<mhall119> akgraner: modified to fit your household I hope
 * mhall119 has enough bugs to file
<balloons> so by default you should get uunity 5.4 that includes hud.. no need for ppa's atm fyi
<akgraner> :-)  yep re-installing my test machine now
<balloons> i have another unity bug to file too
<balloons> so many today
<czajkowski> precise was oh so stable till last week
<czajkowski> friday evening lost my dekstop
<czajkowski> today everything is slow to redraw and freezing
<czajkowski> feature freeze = broken machine :/
<balloons> gotta push the last of it in
<balloons> you know that :-)
<czajkowski> yeah wish some testing had been done before landing :/
<czajkowski> having no desktop and having to wait 4 hrs for a fix is a bit a pita :/
 * balloons shamefully lowers his head
<balloons> czajkowski, we actually did test.. alot in fact
<balloons> so.. it could have been worse? I guess that's conselation?
<balloons> :-)
<czajkowski> balloons: aye you cant test for all test cases I'm fully aware
<czajkowski> just seems since feature freeze a lotta stuff is very broken which was fine till now
<balloons> we'll get better.. we've got good stuff planned moving forward
<czajkowski> yup everything always improves
<czajkowski> it's all good even if a little bit frustating but thats why I test unstable :)
<balloons> we want to show <3 to anyone brave enough to run the development version.. We need the active feedback
<czajkowski> yup filing the bugs and working on them with devs
<czajkowski> working on my redraw and compiz today with bryceh
<jono> balloons, all set?
<jono> mhall119, btw, cool how you are updating the post with saying things are done
<jono> but the bugs linked in the post that are done dont seem to be updated or have links to branches
<akgraner> looks like a successful re-install :-)
<balloons> yearp
<jono> balloons, sending an invite
<mhall119> jono: yeah, I didn't have them using --fixes lp:12345 on their commit, so I've been manually linking branches to bugs
<jono> mhall119, gotcha
<AlanBell> balloons: you just achieved the sabdfl'ed accomplishment
<balloons> yes indeed
<AlanBell> or close to it anyhow :)
<balloons> pretty epic
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> jono how do I install accomplishments?
<ahayzen> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing
<jono> bkerensa, just read my blog entry it explains how
<bkerensa> jono: When are we going to have  joint list for regional Canonical workers and LoCo's
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, a what?
<bkerensa> jono: a list I can ping when we have events that local Canonical employees see
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, that Canonical employees see?
<AlanBell> that isn't the right way to approach that issue
<AlanBell> "how can we encourage all canonical employees to sign up to their LoCo mailing lists?" would be a better question
<bkerensa> my POC stopped working for Canonical at least temporarily so I don't know if that person still has access to the local Canonical mailing list to ping the locals
<jono> AlanBell, agreed
<bkerensa> AlanBell: That would be nice but I think what has happened at least locally is that the folks out here are on so many mailing list and channels even that if they can skip one more e-mail it makes their day much easier
<bkerensa> I have generally just sent event announcements upstream through a Canonical POC
<jono> bkerensa, if Canonical people dont want to attend, there isnt much we can do about it
<jono> and Canonical people should be treated no differently to any other people
<jono> either in a good or bad way :-)
<jono> well, maybe a good way
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> jono: Its not about not wanting to attend more about them not wanting to subscribe to ML :D
<bkerensa> jono: Oh no mistreating the Canonical folks eh? :P
<czajkowski> balloons: some loco ml are rather noisy
<jono> bkerensa, right, but we shouldnt force them to
<jono> they should want to
 * AlanBell suspects there are more than 8 canonical people in the UK
<czajkowski> balloons: they could already be on enough ml tbh
<jono> bkerensa, and not everyone is interested in LoCos
<AlanBell> but that is how many are signed up to the uk mailing list with a canonical.com address
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Only 8? Wow... We have at least 8 in just Portland and one or two across the state
<popey> AlanBell: how many with an ubuntu.com address?
<AlanBell> popey: probably some more that way, but I do know that if I mail stuff to the mailing list I have to go poke people separately to get it circulated at millbank
<AlanBell> 13 @ubuntu.com addresses in total (one is jono)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> There are five ubuntu.com addresses on our list
<technoviking> afternoon all
<bkerensa> technoviking: Ello
<AlanBell> it isn't massively meaningful (I am subscribed with a gmail account), but I do know that if there are events and things we are doing in London Canonical folk don't get to hear about them unless I go to Millbank tower and print out a flyer and stick it on the fridge
<popey> 5 of the 13 work for canonical
<popey> I'm happy to forward mails to the millbank list
<AlanBell> that is great
<jcastro> jono: ping
<jcastro> jono: do you have a link to our graphs handy?
<jono> jcastro, charms?
<jcastro> I have kapil on G+ and I'd like to show him our team graphs
<jono> jcastro, which graphs?
<jcastro> no, the ones daniel and mhall use
<jono> sure, one sec
<czajkowski> AlanBell: as can I :)
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119, cjohnston, daker, good to join the LoCo Call in 9?
<AlanBell> yeah, the number of pokeable people is expanding all the time, but I still think there is a place for some more internal awareness of LoCo teams
<czajkowski> jono: yup
<AlanBell> night all o/
<jono> awesome
<czajkowski> AlanBell: there could just be a lack of interest in locos
<jono> night AlanBell!
 * AlanBell is in London tomorrow
<czajkowski> AlanBell: nn
<cjohnston> I'm out this week
 * czajkowski has been up since 6:30
<czajkowski> the wrong day to get up early
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119, daker creating hangout
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> jono: not seeing the notification
<czajkowski> got it
<jcastro> AlanBell: around?
<mhall119> jono: forgot about the hangout, is it still going on?
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> snap-l: I have an awesome story
<jcastro> jono: feel free to listen in and make fun of me
<jcastro> hey so growing up "my" Maiden was like Somewhere in Time and things like 7th song, never really things like Killers and the old stuff
<jcastro> so when I really got into Maiden was in the mp3 age
<jcastro> so I've never actually listened to Killers in order
<jcastro> always in shuffle
<jcastro> anyway, on Sirius they /always/ play Ides of March and Wrathchild as one song
<jcastro> not like, the MP3's where it's separate songs.
<jcastro> anyway, after hearing it, I feel like I missed the entire experience of having 2 songs being back to back like that.
<jcastro> and that's my story
<jcastro> actually, that story isn't awesome at all
<mhall119> cool story bro
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> actually, when Ides came on the radio my wife went "Ohh, Rush!", then it got all Maiden.
<jcastro> snap-l: agree with me here
<mhall119> *crickets*
<jcastro> mhall119: I don't think it's been made clear enough that post-work hours this channel is really #ubuntu-metal.
<jono> mhall119, nope, we quit it
<jono> jcastro, I know what you mean, man
<mhall119> jono: sorry, I forgot we were starting them back up
 * mhall119 was reading to the kids
<jono> mhall119, no worries
<snap-l> jcastro: It's not until recently that I too got into Maiden
<snap-l> but I bought the CD
<snap-l> because I rip FLAC. :)
<snap-l> although I have had some weird recommendations when people find out that I like Rush
<snap-l> s/like/love/
<snap-l> LIke at Holland CD, the owner recommended I check out Golden Earring
<snap-l> Pretty sure Radar Love is not the same as The Fountain of Lamneth
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-23
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> you know what band is awesome and I had no idea?
<jcastro> UFO
<jcastro> they totally rock
<jcastro> it's like on the Boneyard every hour
<snap-l> haven't heard a lick
<snap-l> will check it out
<snap-l> jcastro: You checked out Yes or King Crimson?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> nothing sticks out at me yet
<snap-l> Not sure what happened, but in the last year I've picked up substantial bits of their catalog
<jcastro> but it's in my rotation
<snap-l> CLoser to the edge
<snap-l> pick up the whole album
<snap-l> and Yes Album
<jcastro> so I don't know what it is about Yes I don't like, maybe it's just me, but it sounds "overproduced"
<snap-l> Bah, I mean Close TO THe Edge
<jcastro> if that's even a word
<jcastro> it's like, too .... you know
<snap-l> 90125 was overproduced
<jcastro> "fake" I guess?
<snap-l> (but I like that)
<snap-l> Trust me, they're not fake
<jcastro> it sounds like freaking Roll the Bones
<jcastro> where they don't even sound like real instruments
<snap-l> WHat's wrong with RTB?
<jcastro> just like a bit too perfect.
<jcastro> where it doesn't sound real
<jcastro> ok, RTB was over the top, maybe more like Presto, that one sounded too synth
<snap-l> the remaster is a titch better
<snap-l> I hear you. I kinda lost faith during thatperiod
<snap-l> Test for Echo was a real crisis of faith
<jcastro> well, it just sounds like Yes is one long Alan Parsons Project to me
<snap-l> Dude, Yes Album. Pronto
<jcastro> but hey, I've never gotten into prog so I'm just dipping my toes
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Album
<snap-l> jcastro: Oh man... OK
<snap-l> MAybe that's extra strength then if you're not used to it
<jcastro> snap-l: if I tell you something do you promise not to make fun of me?
<jcastro> though I am sure jono will
<snap-l> just between you and me
<snap-l> promise
<jcastro> I got this for Jill
<jcastro> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Beyonce-The-Beyonce-Experience-Live-Blu-ray/668/
<jcastro> and it's basically awesome
<jcastro> I've watched it _5_ times
<snap-l> This does not surprise me
<snap-l> You like concerts
<snap-l> doesn't matter what the material is
<jcastro> I got Adele's too, from Royal Albert Hall, but radio killed those songs for me so I can't enjoy it as much
<jcastro> snap-l: did you get the Bonn Scott BR like I told you?
<snap-l> i have not
<jcastro> man dude
<snap-l> got Opeth and Yes instead
<snap-l> like a boss
<jcastro> It was filmed like 2 months before he died
<jcastro> and other than not being letterbox it looks like it was made yesterday
<snap-l> I got DOuble Live Dynamo by Exodus.
<jono> balloons, any word on if LPlib lets us get the info we need?
<jono> mhall119, you there?
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<mhall119> trying to get a unity build environment setup
<jono> mhall119, did you set up a wiki page to gether things we want folks to do on the UGJ
<jono> what are you working on?
<mhall119> jono: yeah, it's at the bottom of the global jam page
<mhall119> jono: I wanted to see what it would take to make Unity re-read it's lenses without having to be restarted
<jono> mhall119, fancy :-)
<mhall119> heh, we'll see
<mhall119> me and C++ get along like lime and coconut
<jcastro> I'll have your juju section for the page tomorrow
<jcastro> since it's really just the charm contest
<jcastro> and the askubuntu guys have a set of tasks
<jcastro> all I have left to do is transcribe snap-l's Michigan UGJ interview and then do Mexico
<snap-l> Man, you're going to be sore after doing MExico
<snap-l> ba-dum-TISH
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> snap-l: in hindsight I should have mailed you questions
<jcastro> and made you write
<jcastro> instead of me
<jcastro> but I love you bro,
<mhall119> jono: thanks!
<snap-l> jcastro: Heh. :) I'm a better writer than speaker. :)
<snap-l> jcastro: But thank you. :)
 * mhall119 is now able to run Unity from trunk!
 * mhall119 feels kind of awesome right now
 * jono plays with launchpadlib
<jono> mhall119, nice!
<mhall119> C++ is still scary though
<mhall119> but I'm going to play around with it anyway
<AlanBell> jcastro I am now
<nigelb> Morning AlanBell
<balloons> when does early become late anyway? :-)
<balloons> or I should say late becomes early
<nigelb> balloons: I suppose its when I say good night :P
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> o/
<dholbach> ok, it looks like the construction works next door are continuing today - so I'll move somewhere else for work
<dholbach> see you later :)
<czajkowski> am so tired today, need weekend to come so i can just sleep
<duanedesign> o/
<jussi> oh for petes sake.
<jussi> open office you !"#¤%& (yes, it crashed)
<jcastro> popey: I guess ICS is rolling out to TF101's
<jcastro> I should have it soon!
<popey> heh
 * popey switches one on to find out
<cprofitt> jcastro: that is what was reported
<cprofitt> Taiwan first though
<jcastro> yeah I have nothing yet.
<cprofitt> the TF201 had it already
<cprofitt> but the TF201 had wireless and GPS issues
<jcastro> I will try to avoid refreshing it every 5 minutes, heh
<cprofitt> I was so damned disappointed
<jcastro> yeah, I need the GPS
<jcastro> it's so great in the car when driving
<jcastro> I just hold it for my wife and she drives along
<cprofitt> man... looking like another re-fi might be in order too.
<cprofitt> rates hit 4.1 today
<daker> jcastro, is this official https://plus.google.com/109091305842368633411/ ?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> oh it is
<jcastro> I see the manage button
<jcastro> yes
<daker> ok
<cprofitt> jcastro: pushed your LA call out a bit more on G+
<jcastro> LA?
<cprofitt> I am really surprised we have no teams involved
<cprofitt> Latin America
<jcastro> oh, latin america
<jcastro> yeah I am about to send them all another mail
<jcastro> and post my -michigan interview
<cprofitt> cool
<jcastro> had to get this contest launched
<jcastro> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/02/juju-charm-contest-help-bring-free-software-into-the-cloud/
<jcastro> tell a server buddy
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> 99 likes on facebook already on the juju contest
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> I wanted to do an art contest, but had no idea how to set such a thing up
<czajkowski> cprofitt: maybe ask the design team and talk to them, thats their area
<jcastro> hah, I guess that database error means the forums upgrade is in progress
<snap-l> you hope. :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: Now it might be worthwhile for me to write a charm
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> meeting now?
<jono> ladies and gents, good morning :-)
<dholbach> jcastro, UGJ I think
<jono> balloons, hows the beta1 work going?
<balloons> haha, funny you should ask
<balloons> it's going to be a ppa.. just made that decision with didrocks and dholbach
<dholbach> balloons, please merge from lp:~dholbach/+junk/checkbox-beta1
<balloons> they brought up some legit concerns
<jono> balloons, ok, we can maybe shoot for on the disc for B2
<jono> which concerns?
<balloons> i'll forward you the email
<balloons> however, we'll get a shout out in the release notes
<balloons> so that will be something :-)
<balloons> jono, yes B2 for sure
<balloons> gotta happen :-)
<jono> balloons, awesome
<jono> how complete is the package for B1?
<balloons> how complete?
<dholbach> jono, I'm not the authority to make decisions, but to me it seemed that 1) lots of hoops to jump through to get it in (sponsorship, release team ACK, archive admin review, MIR review so you get it into main, change ubuntu-desktop to depend on it, respin CDs), 2) it would probably be good to have a more generic package which lets you test things whenever we want stuff tested, and otherwise says "nothing being tested right now."
<dholbach> - this way the user wouldn't end up with a number of different checkbox-<milestone> packages and we wouldn't have to go through the approval process every single time - that's all that I thought when I first read about it
<balloons> ^
<dholbach> balloons, I added some packaging fixes in lp:~dholbach/+junk/checkbox-beta1
<balloons> ok,
<dholbach> if you merge them I can run you through the process of uploading it to a ppa
<balloons> let me try and merge
<jono> dholbach, agreed
<jono> balloons, complete as in, how many of the tests are in there
<balloons> ahh
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, balloons, mhall119 UGJ in 2m
<balloons> I did three apps last night.. nautilus, shotwell and gedit
<jono> balloons, cool
<balloons> then I started on the coding stuff
<jono> so I guess it being a PPA gives you a little more breathing room too
<balloons> sadly some of the tests where in worse shape than I thought
<balloons> but yes, ppa means we can get more in there
<jono> balloons, shocked face :-)
<jono> balloons, you should reach out to ubuntu-devel to ask for devs to provide tests in the packages you care about
<jono> nice work balloons, dholbach!
<dholbach> balloons, 1) https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA - 2) http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html
<balloons> k merged
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> balloons, let me know if anything is unclear in the docs - also some of the steps you will very likely have done already
<balloons> ok.. let's see what happens
<balloons> jono, btw, looks like I can't make the global jam call happening now
<jono> balloons, np
<jcastro> jono: I keep getting an error, let me just restart, be there in 2 ticks
<jono> jcastro, np
<technoviking> jcastro: What is Dave Lawson nick?
<jcastro> technoviking: deej
<technoviking> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> good luck
<jcastro> lmk how it goes!
<dholbach> I'll head back home and work the rest of the time from there - brb
<technoviking> jcastro: will do, turn out I have half-admin, missing one set of permission
<jcastro> ooh, maybe s-fox can help?
<jcastro> ping?
<s-fox> already spoke with technoviking jcastro
<s-fox> ;)
<jcastro> \o/
<s-fox> I am not sure on the missing permission. lol, i have been trying to contact another admin...
<s-fox> I would also add that canonical do have a super admin account setup, why not use that?
<s-fox> Looks like it is sorted for technoviking  jcastro
<s-fox> \o/
<jcastro> deej should have that permission then
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<balloons> dholbach, I'm back at packaging this.. will let you know how it goes
<dholbach> balloons, it should be packaged alright already
<dholbach> in the branch run:
<dholbach> bzr bd -- -S -sa
<dholbach> cd ..
<dholbach> pbuilder-dist precise build checkbox-beta1*.dsc
<balloons> ege
<balloons> hehe.. gpg key
<balloons> where did I put that thing..
<dholbach> ~/.gnupg?
<dholbach> at least https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs says you have one
<dholbach> did you follow the instructions in the "getting set up" article?
<balloons> that's what i was in the middle of doing
<balloons> i believe that gpg key is from my laptop
<balloons> that's the issue
<dholbach> you can just copy the whole directory over
<dholbach> should be fine
<balloons> yea, I'll have to go grab it from the lappy
<dholbach> you might have to add your canonical.com address as a key id to your gpg key
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> when you said you merged my changes - did you also push them to lp:~nskaggs/+junk/checkbox-beta1 again?
<balloons> it's pushed now :-)
<dholbach> sweet :)
<balloons> it was only local
<dholbach> hum, still can't see the changes
<balloons> i'll push again
<balloons> try it again
<dholbach> yeehaw
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> this is fun.. once this is set, i'll try and dholbach
<dholbach> balloons, I think I just found a few other small mistakes - but you can just go ahead for now
<balloons> it's gonna take me a bit to get the key
<balloons> so.. have at it
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> i think it's EOD for you soon?
<dholbach> yeah, I need to sort a few other things out as well
<technoviking> jcastro: all done other than fixing icons
<jcastro> wait what?
<jcastro> define done?
<jcastro> the upgrade is done?
<s-fox> We've had a partial upgrade to address a security hole
<pleia2> glad to hear at least that was taken care of :)
<jcastro> oh ok, so the 3.x upgrade then
<jcastro> ok
<s-fox> I don't like having other people reading my emails +1 pleia2
 * pleia2 nods
<technoviking> fix a security hole, now the vB4 can procde soon
<technoviking> hope hope hope
<jcastro> afaik they said the 4.x upgrade was being done in parallel
<technoviking> s-fox: any change, deej said the icon have been replaced
<s-fox> I'll clear my cache
<technoviking> jcastro: can't answer that
<dholbach> balloons, I pushed some more changes - can you please merge them again?
<jcastro> well that's what they said last time
<dholbach> balloons, also for now I'll upload the package I have now to my PPA so you can have a look at it and see if it's alright - generally it'd be better though if you could upload it to your own ppa, so you don't need to block on me
<s-fox> technoviking,  No change :(
<dholbach> balloons, just let me know how I can help and I'll have a look at it tomorrow again
<technoviking> s-fox: squid issues
<technoviking> may take a few minutes
<s-fox> Okay, I will check again in a few
<s-fox> technoviking,  It may be covered by the changes with the icons, but the fav icon seems to have been overwritten
<dholbach> balloons, my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~dholbach/+archive/ppa/+packages - the builds: https://launchpad.net/~dholbach/+archive/ppa/+build/3235161 (amd64), https://launchpad.net/~dholbach/+archive/ppa/+build/3235162 (i386)
<technoviking> my fav looks right
<balloons> dholbach, thanks, you've been helpful
<balloons> i've got more work to do as well.. so if you've gotten it to build, I can check that off. thanks!
<dholbach> balloons, well - it'd be good to test and see if it works ;-)
<s-fox> technoviking,  I have the vBulletin fav icon after i cleared my cache.
<balloons> yes, exactly
<dholbach> balloons, drop me an email with what you're missing and I'll get to it tomorrow morning
<balloons> before I go crazy
<balloons> dholbach, essentially I've got more tests to add
<balloons> and a couple possible code changes to make :-)
<balloons> i'll keep you informed
<balloons> thanks!
<dholbach> rock on
<technoviking> I will ping them in an hour if the icon don't straigten out from the squid cache
<balloons> awesome.. it built finally
<balloons> :-)
<technoviking> fav icon should be fixed, looking at other icons
<s-fox> Confirmed, fav icon is back technoviking
<dholbach> balloons, you will need to merge from lp:~dholbach/+junk/checkbox-beta1 again to make it work
<dholbach> the vala code never compiled
<balloons> kk, will do
<technoviking> sweet
<dholbach> and now to some FixIt Friday propaganda
<balloons> dholbach,  I don't see how to actually make a ppa on those two pages.. I'm assuming I can use the lp link to doso https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs/+activate-ppa
<dholbach> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Activating_a_PPA
<dholbach> so, yeah :)
<balloons> lol yea
<balloons> i read that
<balloons> and it tells me nothing
<balloons> imho
<s-fox> balloons,  I just sent you an email regading the data scrape
<balloons> it makes sense now.. but it's a bit confusing.. something more straightforward like.. hit the activate ppa link on your profile page for personal ppa, or on your teams page for team ppa.. and something about filling out the form, or things you need to do it, etc
<balloons> feels really lacking
<balloons> i mean, what pre-requsities do I have to have to activate a ppa?
<balloons> s-fox, kk.. I will have a look
<s-fox> Thanks balloons
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<dholbach> RTs etc. of FixIt Friday news would be appreciated. :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: hey, I'm going to be blogging about how to submit these quicklist changes upstream, do you have any good resources on that process I can reference?
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> I think I might
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers/Quicklists
<jcastro> though that's probably worthless for you now
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=642567
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 642567 in screenshot "Add Unity quicklist support" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<jcastro> here's an example
<jcastro> that's all I got
<mhall119> jcastro: how about any generic "This is how you should send your changes upstream"
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-power-users/2011-May/000025.html
<jcastro> not really
<jcastro> the few we had didrocks did
<mhall119> heh, didrocks told me to ask you
<jcastro> hah
<mhall119> ok, I think I've got enough for a post anyeay
<jcastro> yeah, maybe bilal might know?
<jcastro> he did a few
<technoviking> jcastro: they are preparing for the vB4 upgrade soon on new hardware
<jcastro> ah, nice!
<M0hi> bodhizazen, Brainstorm team is to collect ideas about developing or changing applications right?
<jcastro> snap-l: email in your decafbad address
<jcastro> with the draft post.
<jcastro> All I need to do is add the pics
<snap-l> jcastro: pm for cleaned up transcript.
<jcastro> snap-l: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/02/23/how-ubuntu-michigan-runs-jams/
<snap-l> Danke. :)
<jcastro> <-- picking up laptop from repair shop, bbi 15 minutes
<akgraner> this whole daily updating thing is not going well for me - so today I updated and now my computer it couldn't open a lock file and then unable to lock the admin dir and asks me if I am root... I am so about to give up testing anything this cycle...arrrrrr....
<balloons> akgraner,
 * balloons as no words
<akgraner> I am about to throw this computer at this other graner I know
<akgraner> I have to laugh - I don't think this happens to anyone but me
<snap-l> akgraner: There's usually a cycle where your machine just goes to pot
<snap-l> At which point you simply format, reload, and try try again
<akgraner> yep - but luckily I learned - I have a main machine and test machine now :-) and it's the test machine that is rebelling
<snap-l> At least it's not the main machine. :)
<akgraner> snap-l, I just re-installed it yesterday - wiped the thing and started over
<akgraner> :-)
<snap-l> akgraner: Well, I got nothin'
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> I hope it's padded, for the other graner's sake.
<akgraner> :-)
<balloons> blame the hardware.. the other graner.. or both :-)
<snap-l> jcastro: I don't hear the Rush in Ides of March
<snap-l> Other than the drum sounds are similar to Bytor And the Snow Dog
<snap-l> but just for a second. :)
<jono> balloons, what's the latest?
<balloons> I'm hungry
<jono> lol
<jono> I'm Jono, nice to meet you
<balloons> lol..
<jono> badum-tish!
<balloons> nice..
<balloons> ok, you win
<jono> it's all about the comedy
<jono> how are we doing, test-wise?
<balloons> umm, so the plan is to have this ready for Monday if not sooner
<jono> cool
<jono> balloons, let's have a quick G+ in a bit
<balloons> other pieces might fall into place on Friday
<balloons> sure sure
<jono> maybe in 20?
<balloons> umm..
<jono> I might have a call then, but can figure out a time
<balloons> I am free now
<jono> balloons, lets do now
<balloons> in 20 I may not be.. in 40 I definitely won't be :-)
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<akgraner> woo hoo - pete fixed it - he said it was an archive skew  - now it's updating nicely :-)
<akgraner> now I can finally test something /me is happy :-)
<balloons> let's try that again jono
<jono> balloons, invited again
<mhall119> :q/w 34
<jo-erlend> the Ubuntu Classic project has been registered. Does everything look good?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-classic
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<jcastro> no UGJ florida page yet?
<jcastro> also, what time are you thinking about having it? Jill and I were thinking of just making a weekend out of it, going to Epcot, etc.
<mhall119> jcastro: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1445/detail/
<mhall119> just no venue yet, so it shows under "Events without a Venue"
<jono> jcastro, can you go in and add the +1s for Ubuntu Members and those who have not been to UDS before to the sponsor applicants list
<jcastro> I need to be given rights for that
<mhall119> jono: should I switch uds-q over to "review" state now?
<jcastro> mhall119: ^^
<jono> mhall119, please
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> mhall119: can you give me review rights?
<mhall119> jcastro: check now
<popey> jo-erlend: define "good"?
<jcastro> mhall119: nope
<jcastro> isn't that Mate thing doing the gnome2 maintenance thing?
<jo-erlend> popey, that's never a compliment, is it? Primarily, I want everyone who's even considering MATE to join this instead. We need to push things forward.
<mhall119> jcastro: now?
<popey> who is "we" and what problem are "we" trying to solve?
<jcastro> I don't see it.
<jcastro> mhall119: can you give me the direct URL to the review section?
<jcastro> maybe it's just missing from my menu thing
<jo-erlend> popey, lots of people love Gnome Panel. Work is being done, and MATE is pretending to. But we don't want to create an artificial environment for old technologies to live in like some sort of aquarium.
<jono> hmmm Ctrl-Alt arrow keys doesnt work any more
<popey> i see no problem with other people creating desktop environments they like
<popey> but i dont think "we" should dilute what we're doing
<popey> which is unity
<jono> ahhh they changed the binding
<jo-erlend> popey, right. But new shells should not automatically mean the end of the traditional ones either.
<popey> jo-erlend: gnome project decided that one for us ☺
<jo-erlend> popey, I don't care about the Gnome Project. Most development seems to come from the Ubuntu community now anyway.
<jo-erlend> and it's maturing in a fast pace.
<popey> i still dont see whats in it for us
<popey> to develop yet another desktop, especially yet another dead desktop system which has been shown not to work
<jo-erlend> it hasn't been shown not to work. Quite the contrary. It's been working very well for fifteen years.
<popey> it clearly hasn't worked
<popey> we've been making ubuntu for 7 years
<popey> what's the market penetration again?
<jo-erlend> because it hasn't attracted the masses?
<popey> exactly
<jo-erlend> right. I don't care about masses. I think, if only a few hundred thousand people enjoys a piece of software, it's worth keeping. If the alternative is running towards mirages like MATE, staying in touch with reality becomes even more important.
<jono> I am suspicious about how few Ubuntu Accomplishments bugs have come in
<popey> canonical, ubuntu and I personally care about the masses
<jono> it simply can't be running that well :-)
<popey> anyway, as I said
<popey> 23:13:59 < popey> i see no problem with other people creating desktop environments they like
<jo-erlend> popey, right. Obviously. But now we have the MATE illusion that makes people want to run off in order to halt all development because of the evil Gnome 3. My intent is to kill that illusion. I understand the misconceptions and why they exist. It's because people think Gnome Panel and Gnome 2 is the same. Ubuntu does not support Gnome 2. Hence, Ubuntu is killing the classic Gnome desktop. This is a logical conclusion if yo
<jo-erlend> u don't really understand the technology.
<popey> I don't care ☺
<popey> you're either on board with ubuntu or you're using CDE on Solaris ☺
<popey> arguably s/ubuntu/unity/
<jo-erlend> I want a Gnome Panel applet with a GTK dash. I would also want this to be applicable for LXDE. Because if we can make out technology omnipresent, then other distros will follow, making the innovations themselves more important. I don't like the concept of Ubuntu as an island of cannibals. Might like the beach though.
<jo-erlend> s/out/our/
<popey> I got an old laptop out of a drawer today. It was running Ubuntu 10.10 - maverick.
<popey> Looked at the two panel setup and my first reaction was "oo, retro"
<jo-erlend> What's wrong with that?
<popey> I love retro in its place. Museums and emulators.
<jo-erlend> yes, but do you understand the wish to keep Gnome Panel alive?
<popey> I understand it in the way i understand why people like RiscOS and Sinclair Spectrums
<jo-erlend> as I said before, I personally prefer Unity. What I don't like, is the notion that Unity and Gnome Shell is killing freedom. This is a popular view.
<popey> So the solution is to make _yet_ another desktop?
<jo-erlend> popey, no. Just to keep it alive, using new technologies instead of fooling people into thinking you have to choose between the classic desktop and new technology, like MATE is doing.
<popey> you make it sound like an either/or situation. There aren't just two choices. there's hundreds.
<jo-erlend> can you explain?
<jo-erlend> <popey> you make it sound like an either/or situation. There aren't just two choices. there's hundreds. <-- last message I saw. Did you receive anything after that?
<jo-erlend> consider this; Linus Torvalds tends to be noticed. He has claimed that if you want a traditional desktop, then you have to switch to Xfce. But the difference between Unity and  Gnome Panel is minimal. You cannot install Xfce without breaking ubuntu-desktop. So. Should we break the default by supporting Xfce or should be add something to Ubuntu by keeping Gnome Panel alive? Further. If lots of users are convinced that we a
<jo-erlend> re killing off opportunities and that Mint is the only ones who can save them; should we ignore that misconception or should we address it properly?
<popey> Nobody cares what Linus uses.
<popey> My mum has no idea who Linus is.
<popey> I'm not making a desktop that Linus likes, I'm making one my mum likes.
<jo-erlend> alright. I didn't ask for permission. I'm going to promote it anyway. I would just like to get some feedback on the project setup before it attracts the enormous amounts of attention it is going to.
<mhall119> that's not true, way too many people care what Linus uses
<popey> nobody in the 95% of people who are the potential target audience do.
<mhall119> probably most of them want the opposite of Linus in most cases
<jo-erlend> popey, listen. If you're a footballer, then focusing on one ball is ok. But I play billiards. Focusing on one ball is bad for me.
<popey> A bad analogy is like a leaky screwdriver.
<popey> I'm not suggesting you need permission to do what you're doing, but just that I suspect you might get support from a very vocal set of poeple who actually aren't really contributing to Ubuntu at all.
<popey> "That's it, I'm leaving for Mint"
<jo-erlend> you can combine Unity with LxPanel, Xfce4-panel or Gnome Panel. However, people are getting the idea that if you want a taskbar, you cannot use Ubuntu. That annoys me enormously. And the idea that halting all development on the Gnome platform is a good idea because Ubuntu now has gone up against Gnome, annoys me even more. But people do believe this.
<pleia2> did anyone ever figure out who we need to email to get our LWN subscriptions back?
<jo-erlend> that is one aspect, but there are others. For instance, two Norwegian banks recently merged. They'd really been the same thing for many years, but they'd operated under different brands. When they decided to merge the net-bank solution, hundreds of thousands of people suddenly didn't know what to do. Because they had been taught how to use the tool – not to understand it.
<jo-erlend> 10.04 - 12.04 is a single upgrade. It isn't obvious that everyone is paying attention.
<popey> pleia2: it went away?
<pleia2> popey: yeah, I still get emails saying when it's published by when I log in it tells me to subscribe to view it
<pleia2> akgraner, nigelb and paultag at least are having similar problems
<pleia2> apaultag was in here the other day asking about it, he was told https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/LWN was outdated and I don't know where we go from there
<pleia2> -a
<popey> i can ask on the internal list if you like?
<akgraner> popey my pw and login failed 2 weeks ago and I haven't been able to log in since
<pleia2> that would be great :)
<akgraner> thanks pleia2 for bringing this up
<pleia2> I never noticed because I don't read them in a timely manner ;) but we need to stop saying it's a benefit of membership if people can't actually get it anymore
<popey> pleia2: mail sent
<pleia2> popey: thank you!
<popey> np
<jono> wow, window management in Unity currently seems b0rked
<popey> s/unity/compiz/
<jcastro> aw man
<jcastro> did I miss the mate discussion?
<jcastro> stupid work ....
<jcastro> hey popey
<popey> hah
<jcastro> tell me the state of ubuntu-tv, is there a PPA or anything?
<jcastro> I am feeling frisky tonitew
<popey> no
<balloons> frisky eh?
<technoviking> say no more wink wink nudge nudge
<balloons> jono, should I not upgrade and get the window mgmt goodness? :-)
<jono> balloons, I would wait :-)
<popey> you want the LIM ppa for fun
<jcastro> no thanks
<technoviking> jcastro:  you use nvidia with dual monitors in precise?
<jcastro> I try to stay PPA free
<jcastro> technoviking: yep
<technoviking> jcastro: no problem setting it up?
<technoviking> when I turn on twinview  xorg will not load
<technoviking> i blame popey
<jcastro> no issues for me
<jcastro> but if you're lucky you can catch RAOF on #ubuntu-x
<akgraner> jono I hate you're having issues, but I am so glad it's not just me :-)
<jcastro> he's on .au time and likely around now
<balloons> technoviking, I also have duals.. and no issues
<technoviking> hmmm
<balloons> and jono thanks.. I canceled the 300 mb of updates
<jcastro> the new lightdm dual monitor thing is /bad ass/
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> jcastro, yes I noticed when compiz crashed today
<balloons> haha
<balloons> looks really nice.. I felt better about the crash.. since I got to use it
<jono> jcastro, I still dont see that
<technoviking> jcastro: will look for him tomorrow
<jcastro> jono: you should have it in the latest lightdm
<jcastro> it's cute, if you move your mouse to the other monitor it flips it so the input box for the user password is always where the mouse is
<cjohnston> howdy
<jcastro> it's basically kick ass
<jcastro> ok dinner, bbi an hour, popey let me know when you have that ubuntu-tv PPA finished.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-24
<cjohnston> jcastro:  you coming to visit next week?
<cjohnston> balloons: you too
<balloons> cjohnston, I appreciate the reminder
<cjohnston> be awesome if you guys come
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah I need a time and place yo
<jcastro> we want to make a weekend out of it
<jcastro> so go to epcot or something on the other day
<cjohnston> jcastro:  my house
<cjohnston> whenever
<jcastro> mail me your address dude, ok off for real, bbl
<balloons> anything special I have to do so I can accept merge requests in my branch?
<balloons> doesn't look like it.. just wanted to make sure :-)
<jono> jcastro, so I know you wanted to update the docs for the Juju accomplishments
<jono> I created some docs for how to do this: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/GetInvolved#Documenting_the_Ubuntu_Accomplishments
<jono> it is as simple as downloading the branch, editing some files and submitting a merge proposal
<jono> mhall119, so I got the LoCo Member accomplishment fixed and added
<jono> if you just update your ubuntu-community-accomplishments branch it should work
<balloons> I bid thee farewell.. but for a moment, and then we shall speak again.. till the morrow
<balloons> cheers
<jono> good work, balloons!
<jono> stepping out
<jono> biab
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> pleia2 / akgraner: apparently LWN accounts get deactivated if unused for 5 months. just mail Maria to get them re-enabled.
<dpm> good morning all
<benonsoftware> Hello dpm
<dpm> hey benonsoftware :)
<benonsoftware> How are you?
<dpm> fine, somehow a bit tired today, but the weekend is nearly there...
<dpm> how's everyone else?
<benonsoftware> I must've had the most boring week I have ever had
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~maxolasersquad/ubuntu/precise/smplayer/add_quicklist/+merge/94500/comments/203805
<czajkowski> Morning all
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: got a moment please?
<akgraner> popey, thank you!
<popey> np
<s-fox> Afternoon
<akgraner> popey, 5 months goes by quickly , sometimes I look at LWN  everyday but other times (when I get extremely busy)  not at all for 5 months it seems ;-)
<popey> i have it permanently pinned in my browser
<popey> refresh it at least daily
<akgraner> good idea thanks
 * akgraner reads the Orange notebook lets see if I can break something today
<dpm> balloons, are you already online?
<s-fox> balloons I just made your interview went live, thank you for taking the time to answer the questions :-)
<akgraner> dholbach, I need to learn more about how a release (specifically Ubuntu) goes together from the packaging to the it's final and goes out to the world - where do I need to start my reading - do we (Ubuntu) have any documentation that walks someone through how all the pieces go together? (sorry if you are the right person to ask)
<akgraner> if you are not - I meant to say
<cprofitt> akgraner: that is such a small topic... :-)
<cprofitt> s-fox: +1 gotta read that one
<s-fox> cprofitt,  http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/2012/02/an-interview-with-balloons/
<akgraner> s-fox, I really enjoy your interview series!  thanks for doing those.
<akgraner> cprofitt, yeah I know, right.
<akgraner> I'll bug Pete about it later I just know he is going to start with  - here you need to understand how the compilers work, oh and here's the toolchain, I was hoping for a less indepth top level overview.  :-)  One can wish right.
<s-fox> akgraner,  Thanks, I wouldn't say "my" series (it was started in 2007 and has 3 different people running it ), I am just trying to keep it alive. :-)
<s-fox>  *has had
<akgraner> s-fox, thank you.
<s-fox> I love english ;)
<Pendulum> akgraner: maybe talked to Kate?
<akgraner> Pendulum, yeah that was my next thought
<akgraner> I just wanted to read something first then talk to her, but I'll email her now.  :-)
<cprofitt> +1 akgraner
<dpm> man, Unity 2D FTW, I could not get ustream's crappy flash widget to work on Unity (couldn't click on the popup to enable the camera), but Unity 2D saved the day!
<dpm> Unity 2D looks gourgeous on precise, btw
<dholbach> akgraner, you could try http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ to start
<akgraner> yep opened that one this morning :-)  I like that site by the way and send other people to it all the time - guess it's time I have to start using it :-)
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> am I the only one for whom Ctrl-Alt-<cursor> does not work today?
<akgraner> dholbach, I don't know what key <cursor> is  - but by Ctrl-Alt- arrow keys are working well.
 * mhall119 hates cars
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> ctrl-alt-arrows
<jcastro> ends up I use them a lot
<cjohnston> jcastro: get my email?
<jcastro> I did
<jcastro> was just going to respond
<jcastro> but sure, sounds awesome!
<dholbach> hum, for me it doesn't work
<jcastro> hey what time is the jam likely to be?
<jcastro> dholbach: nor me
<jcastro> and compiz just drew a big white window on one of my monitors
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, they changed ctrl+alt+arrow to super+shift+arrow
<jcastro> WHAT.
<dholbach> mhall119, what for?
<mhall119> jcastro: fortunately I found this really awesome program that lets you change it back, it's called compizconfig-setting-manager, you should try it
<dholbach> ugh
<jcastro> mhall119: no, I want it back to the way it was, not broken
<jcastro> ugh
<mhall119> dholbach: I don't know why, I just noticed it after an upgrade
<jcastro> this really sucks
<cjohnston> when you get here.. ill be getting home about 8:15, beyond that, I don't care.. earlier the better as mhall119  has alot of work to do jcastro
<jcastro> I love how when you switch desktops the keyboard shortcut overlay shows up
<mhall119> jcastro: you can probably change it via the keyboard shortcuts settings dialog too
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm only going as a spectator
<cjohnston> jcastro:  the whole weekend? we are going to sea world saturday and sunday for concerts
<cjohnston> mhall119:  you said you were teaching me stuff
<cjohnston> bbiaf
<jcastro> cjohnston: when is the actual jam?
<mhall119> cjohnston: oh right, I did
<cjohnston> jcastro: i think I said 10, but that was just cause I had to put a time.. last time mhall119  was there most of the day
<cjohnston> balloons:  you gonna make it?
<jcastro> on the saturday?
<s-fox> Got to say that the Ubuntu Accomplishments system is interesting. Fun nice idea
<sagaci> I can't wait until it's implemented and my system crashes due to the trophies rolling in
<cjohnston> jcastro: friday
<jcastro> sagaci: we need a crash one!
<sagaci> I fixd my GRUB :D
<s-fox> You know what would be good, if planet ubuntu used user avatar from launchpad :-)
<s-fox> Just noticed my hackergotchi is really out of date. Haha
<sagaci> I guess it's a community tool but it can be also used as a discover-my-Ubuntu-machine, that is, Installed an app from the ubuntu software centre, etc
<Pici> ops
<jcastro> s-fox: the problem with avatars on launchpad
<jcastro> is they suck
<jcastro> you need to have an exact ratio
<mhall119> also getting an avatar out of launchpad is pretty hit or miss
<s-fox> Project for the weekend, setting up bzr so can update my head image. Haha. Hope it isn't going to be "tricky" ;)
<jcastro> I wish they would just use gravatar
<jcastro> like, you can't just upload a pic and get a nice resizer thing either
<s-fox> +1 gravatar
<jcastro> you have to like, gimp it to get it the exact ratio
<jcastro> and for some reason they use a custom size that no one else uses
<jcastro> so I can't just reuse my gravatar
<s-fox> Oh that is easy. Then again I do know my way around image editing...
<s-fox> lol
<jcastro> right, I know how to do it
<jcastro> but it's like 2012
<jcastro> web services should just do that.
<jcastro> or what we all really want, is just gravatar, heh
<s-fox> File a bug? :D
 * czajkowski marks it wishlist
<czajkowski> patches welcome :)
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/860508
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 860508 in launchpad "Use gravatar for default user image branding" [Low,Triaged]
<s-fox> Would I be correct in thinking that only I can update my own head image?
<jcastro> yeah
<s-fox> Looks like fun project for the weekend then ;-)
<jcastro> hey since I have you hear
<jcastro> here even
<jcastro> do you know if vbulletin 4.x supports Markdown?
<s-fox> Don't know, could find out. Is that like the vote thing ask ubuntu uses?
<jcastro> no, the text formatting
<jcastro> so, launchpad uses, G+ uses it
<jcastro> and hopefully whatever we do for the wiki next will use it
<jcastro> anyway, the idea would be it would make it trivial to move content around if everything used Markdown
<s-fox> I will find out
<jcastro> like if I want to move something from AU to the wiki I am doomed
<s-fox> The forum has some great howto's that should really be wiki pages imo
<jcastro> but if while we're looking for upgrades that we have to do anyway and we can end up with everything using Markdown then that would be sooooo nice.
<s-fox> I'd go with that :)
<s-fox> I would also like to see the vBulletin smart phone pluggin installed. You'd be surprised as just how many times people have made the request.
<s-fox> I guess first things first is to get the forum on 4.x though ;)
<jcastro> indeed
<jono> dpm,  all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<technoviking> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=262196&highlight=gravatar
<jono> :-)
<technoviking> I could test that plugin on my vB 4 box
<s-fox> technoviking,  Awesome :-)
<s-fox> technoviking,  Could you test out the mobile site plugin?
<technoviking> taptalk?
<s-fox> I'll check the name.
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> it would be cool if the forums just used gravatars too, one less thing!
<s-fox> technoviking,  http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=249277
<technoviking> will look into it
<s-fox> That'd be grand, thanks
<balloons> cjohnston, hmm sea world eh? :-)
<dholbach> balloons, did you merge the changes I pushed before I called it a day yesterday?
<dholbach> balloons, I assume https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/+junk/checkbox-app-testing is the new thing?
<technoviking> hmmmm should I try latest daily iso or the last alpha iso
<jcastro> s-fox: technoviking: It might be worth just browsing the plugins available and see if any are useful
<jcastro> keeping in mind that we shouldn't use a plugin that would put us in the situation we are in now, heh
<s-fox> I think we have to be careful jcastro , some don't scale well.
 * jcastro nods
<technoviking> I'm trying to keep the new forum as KISS as possible
<s-fox> For example we had a thanks feature that we had to pull, bit of a shame really. :/
<s-fox> +1 KISS technoviking
<jcastro> can we have a "I hate you button" instead?
 * jcastro just throws it out there
<s-fox> We have an ignore poster setting jcastro
<balloons> dholbach, yes the new thing
<balloons> i broke the build renaming it
<balloons> on another note, i'm note getting my notifications.., sorry for the delayed response :-)
<dholbach> balloons, working on it
<dholbach> balloons, try merging from lp:~dholbach/+junk/checkbox-app-testing
<dholbach> I'll also upload it to my PPA, so you can play around with it
<dholbach> do you have your PPA set up now?
<balloons> i do have my ppa setup
<balloons> i wanted to push something to it
<balloons> but broke things of cours
<dholbach> AFAICS I fixed the build in my branch
<balloons> trying it now
<balloons> well seems to have worked
<balloons> so tell me, what's the bzr bd command versus pbuilder?
<dholbach> "bzr bd -S ..." transforms your branch contents into a source package
<balloons> afaik, I build it with bzr bd, then package with pbuider
<dholbach> which is the kind of thing pbuilder can build and dput can upload
<balloons> ok, good.. I'm understanding then
<dholbach> source packages are what the debian packaging tools always understood
<dholbach> ubuntu distributed development (udd) branches are newer
<balloons> ok, waiting for pbuilder to finish
<balloons> then I will push to my ppa
<technoviking> jcastro: We do have a I hate jcastro button, number 1 requested feature :)
 * jcastro flexes
<dholbach> balloons, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+junk/checkbox-app-testing/revision/5 is what made it build again
<dholbach> mhall119, did you see the message about the merge proposal I sent earlier?
<dholbach> mhall119, I can imagine that that's going to be the kind of reply many of the quicklist branches will get
<mhall119> dholbach: yup, just posted a blog about sending these changes upstream
<dholbach> sweet
<balloons> dholbach, yes I'll be reviewing a diff at some point to see
<balloons> to see how to fix what I broke
<jcastro> mhall119: I discovered a new tool!
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/U9FEgC7Yxjh
<jcastro> unity-tool
<balloons> ok.. pbuilder donw
<balloons> woot! ppa published
<s-fox> \o/
<balloons> lol.. I don't see anything yet.. but, it says it published :-)
<balloons> i assume I gotta wait for them to build
<jono> balloons, dpm, jcastro, mhall119, dholbach demo time!
<jono> starting the hangout
<dholbach>  go go go
<balloons> wheeeeeee!!!!!!!!1
<jono> dpm, balloons did you see the invite?
<balloons> clicking it now
<balloons> wait for it , wait for it
<balloons> loading loading
<dpm> jono, yeah, but I'm alone in that hangout
<dpm> let me retry...
<bkerensa> Why will we wait till the end of the world for upstream to apply a patch instead of applying it locally? :P
<jono> dpm, we are all here
<mainerror> jono: Is there a place I can find all of the already implemented achievements?
<jono> mainerror, right now the branch lp:ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<jono> there is no list online yet
<jono> mainerror, feel free to create accomplishments and submit a merge proposal
<mainerror> Alright thank. :)
<mainerror> I just wanted to make sure I don't suggest something that is already implemented.
<doctormon> jono: Is it possible to make accomplishments into a seperate installable package?
<mainerror> Awesome! My idea was not yet implemented. :)
<doctormon> mainerror: What's your idea?
<mainerror> UDS participation accomplishments.
<doctormon> Ah, good idea
<mainerror> The trophy image could be a nicely styled UDS scope logo.
<mainerror> Like the Precise Pangolin logo for UDS-P for example.
<bkerensa> mhall119: nice blog post
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> doctormon, totally, lp:ubuntu-community-accomplishments is just a package for ubuntu community ones, you could create one for another collection (e.g. OpenStack)
<jono> mainerror, if you can write a script that detects attendance, we can do it
<doctormon> Thinking of integration possibilities. I take it your open to it being used for none launchpad achievements?
<mainerror> I'm trying to figure out how we could detect that.
<mhall119> hey doctormon, I've been looking for you
<doctormon> mhall119: IRc is the only place! What can I do for you sir.
<cjohnston> balloons: you coming to global jam is what i was asking
<mhall119> doctormon: dholbach says that you can use harvest to search for bugs from across projects on Launchpad
<mhall119> in your lens
<balloons> cjohnston, yes. .I need to double check the details again cjohnston .. but i'm planning on attending
<mhall119> cjohnston: where are we doing the jam?  Your house again?
<cjohnston> balloons: Friday.. my house
<balloons> next fri right?
<doctormon> mhall119: That sounds ideal, perfect. Does it have a seperate API? .. actually I'll look into it.
<technoviking> jcastro: is the launcher in both monitor how unity work now?
<cjohnston> balloons: yes
<dholbach> the only thing I had was my list of stuff we got through on FixIt Friday: http://pad.ubuntu.com/EUxOzMtupK :)
<mhall119> dholbach: can you point doctormon at an API for querying harvest bugs?
<dholbach> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/services/opportunities/?opportunitylist=16
<dholbach> for example gives you the top 100 (I think?) bitesize opportunities
<doctormon> dholbach: And harvest has a way to search for terms in launchpad bugs?
<dholbach> harvest itself is very stupid
<dholbach> it checks out lp:harvest-data and takes the urls in a file in there where it gets data from
<dholbach> so harvest itself has no idea what bugs are, who an upstream is, or where to find branches and patches
<dholbach> it just displays data others provide
<doctormon> dholbach: I see how it's constructed.
<dholbach> how what is constructed?
<doctormon> Harvest
<doctormon> I mean to say 'I understand, thank you for helping me get that understanding'
<dholbach> I'm getting more and more confused
<dholbach> lp:harvest has the source code for Harvest, lp:harvest-data contains a list of data sources for Harvest
<dholbach> how can I help? :)
<doctormon> Yes, I understand. :-) please smile for you have completed your epic quest of helping.
<dholbach> 8-D
<mhall119> lol
<doctormon> mhall119: Harvest is taking various bits of data; it's probbal that no services offers full bug searching because it would be technically impractical to do so.
<mhall119> doctormon: yeah
<doctormon> Small services like Savannah do, but large ones like Sourceforge, launchpad and github all don't. They allow bug searching within a project only.
<mhall119> ones that are good about project isolation
<doctormon> although maybe we can search for bugs in 'ubuntu' by default and let users use a different app for asking for per-project bugs.
<mhall119> doctormon: that would probably work, I think apport send them to ubuntu by default
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<cprofitt> nom, nom, nom, nom
<bkerensa> oh Randall took photos with jam on his face
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I'm going to have to figure something out
<dholbach> hahahaha
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> time to call it a day
<dholbach> have a great WE everyone
<pleia2> have a nice weekend dholbach
<doctormon> Hey pleia2, had a good week?
<dholbach> thanks
<pleia2> doctormon: yes, and a busy week! you?
<doctormon> pleia2: Not work busy, but certainly busy with baby.
<pleia2> :)
<doctormon> pleia2: I know you're not a designer or programmer, but I trust your judgment. See the side three tabs in this shot: http://imagebin.org/200591
<doctormon> I'm trying to decide if splitting out code editing/commiting, research/code viewing and meta-administration like that is a good idea and certainly in that way.
<pleia2> doctormon: are you using an existing text editor for that panel?
<doctormon> That's GtkSourceView, a special widget for highlighted text editing.
<pleia2> ah, ok
<doctormon> (using in gedit)
<doctormon> used in gedit*
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> what do the others look like?
<pleia2> I'd think committing and code viewing would be together, editing and research
<doctormon> Yes but how do you put things like code search, examples, library documentation etc into a editing view?
<pleia2> can't really
<doctormon> But I kind of expect people to open up projects to view them in the editor, people do that.
<doctormon> Thanks for your input :-D
<pleia2> sure
<jcastro> cjohnston: mhall119: hey so m_3 is charming summit
<jcastro> he has questions
<cjohnston> he asked me one
<m_3> jcastro: hey... so cjohnston answered a question about django
<mhall119> jcastro: you're the juju guy, cjohnston is the summit guy, my work here is done :)
<jcastro> heh
<m_3> cjohnston: so for a typical deployment (jcastro, for the thing they need by monday)...
 * cjohnston points to mhall119 for all questions about everything
<m_3> is this typically done on a single hw server?  django, postgresql, and memcached all running on that box?
<cjohnston> yes
<m_3> yikes
<m_3> would ec2 be a useful place to host this?
<m_3> jcastro: what's the agreement with linux plumbers?
<m_3> are we providing hw? or recommending hw? or would they be interested in hosting on ec2?
<m_3> reason I'm asking is I have charms to put together django, postgresql, and memcache in three separate service units
<m_3> these'd be three separate ec2 instances, or openstack instances, or (with lots of work) three separate physical machines
<mhall119> m_3: give me one minute, in a meeting currently
<m_3> really four in all cases including the bootstrap node / orchestra server
<jcastro> m_3: I don't think they care where.
<mhall119> m_3: I'm not sure if we currently have postgresql and memcached running on the same box or separate, you'd have to as IS
<m_3> mhall119: ok, just checking to see what folks are thinking
<bkerensa> jono: Another Jam post: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/02/24/lets-jam-ubuntu
<mhall119> bkerensa: nice!
<bkerensa> mhall119: Probably my last jam post this cycle bu I will continue to push on social
<mhall119> bkerensa: well it's the only global jam this cycle, so that's okay :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I have a suggestion of maybe holding a contest for best global jam event photo
<bkerensa> ;)
<m_3> mhall119 cjohnston: so the most important thing to know at this point is "is it technically viable to host a production summit stack on ec2 for something like LinuxPlumbers?"
<m_3> or does it _have_ to live on the ground at the conference itself?
<mhall119> it can be in the cloud, that's fine
<m_3> mhall119: awesome... thanks!
<mhall119> UDS and Linaro Connect have been run from Canonical's network, not at the event itself
<m_3> excellent... then what I'm doing should work
<mhall119> awesome, and thanks so much for taking this on m_3
<m_3> hopefully something to look at by Monday
<balloons> my box is getting crushed
<balloons> x keeps locking up when I cursor across monitors..
<balloons> :-( hard locks, have to punch the reset button.. crazy.. not even kernel magic key saves me :-(
 * balloons wishes he had never updated today
<jcastro> jono: are you on a call?
<jcastro> jono: because if you're not, crank this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urzCX4eZ6Bc&feature=related
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVmq9dq6Nsg
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> nice bkerensa! :-)
<jono> jcastro, was on a call
<jono> jcastro, I saw that :-)
<jcastro> jono: did you want a charm update before EOD? I don't recall if you wanted me on Fridays starting this week or next.
<jcastro> Daviey: do remember to ping me when you finish Alice's update, I can finish off that charm for good
<bkerensa> jono: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1553/detail/ <--- pretty good attendance RSVP for global jam so far eh?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and thats not even the core of our regulars yet
<bkerensa> I'm hoping for 30+
<bkerensa> "D
<mhall119> bkerensa: nice
<mhall119> bkerensa: btw, your interview is up on my blog
<bkerensa> cool
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2012/02/how-ubuntu-oregon-runs-jams/
<bkerensa> mhall119: Wanna swap gigs for a day? You can mentor the 10 college students for me? :P
<mhall119> I'm linking to the picture in your blog, hope you don't mind
<bkerensa> mhall119: Sure everything there is CC-SA
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'll be mentoring cjohnston
<mhall119> you sure you want that swap?
<Daviey> jcastro: right, hopefully over the weekend.. Damn upstream swaped out a required lib with something not packaged
<jcastro> Daviey: yeah I liked how it was in one place and then BAM, moved it on us
<mhall119> bkerensa: I was more concerned with using your bandwidth
<jcastro> sneaky leedo
<bkerensa> mhall119: I also have to go deploy a bunch of ethernet today and will be working till 7pm doing that in 40 degree weather? :P
<mhall119> "deploy a bunch of ethernet" meaning running wire?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes... Cabling
<mhall119> ew, no, there's a reason I went into software instead of networking
<mhall119> I did that in highschool, never again
<bkerensa> mhall119: Me too
 * mhall119 can probably still recite the color pattern for those RJ-45 jacks
<bkerensa> mhall119: My school district hired me after high school :P was fun for awhile and is ok for occasional work
<Daviey> jcastro: considering he actioned my bug (new release request) in Nov, but forgot to update/close the bug *sigh*
<mhall119> bkerensa: I somehow always got the job of running cables through older buildings with brick inner walls and no conduits :(
<bkerensa> mhall119: My friend fell through the ceiling of our high school and lost a finger while running cable once
<bkerensa> sucks
<pleia2> we frequently have to run cables above lockers in one school we (partimus) work in
<mhall119> wow
<pleia2> it's kind of awful
<mhall119> nothing that bad ever happened to be, thankfully
<pleia2> I am much better at wire crimping than I once was though :)
<bkerensa> I hate when I have to work for people who want to do jobs cheap because they want to buy cable graded for indoor and use it outside and it only lasts a few months until the sun bakes it and it cracks
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I remember when I was living with a friend of mine and she had 5 cables crimped in the time I did one (we were wiring her whole house)
<mhall119> that's like saying you're better at applying bandages than you once were.  It sounds good in theory, but usually means something is going horribly wrong
<bkerensa> pleia2: My skill at crimping is shaky at best... Sometimes I have to crimp 2-3 times to get a good end
<pleia2> I still diligently test all my wires, but mostly because the testing tool is fun to use
<bkerensa> so I always give myself extra slack because I usually have to take off connectors and re-crimp :P
<mhall119> pleia2: I once had the task of wriring a 200-seat call center
<mhall119> I got good fast
<pleia2> mhall119: I bet!
<bkerensa> mhall119: We had to re-wire our entire high school and upgrade the NIC's in every computer on the campus
<mhall119> python is definitely better
<mhall119> even Java was better
<JanC> makes me remember I still have a couple 100 meters  of UTP a brought home after FOSDEM a couple of years ago  ;)
<mhall119> heck *perl* is better than running cable
<JanC> *I brought home*
<bkerensa> mhall119: PHP for the win :P
<JanC> Perl is fine if written by a sane person  ;-)
<pleia2> I certainly don't miss the hardware work as a job, but I actually enjoy it on the weekends a few times a year
<pleia2> even before moving away from the area my boss had put me on full remote sysadmin duty, I haven't even racked a server at work in over 3 years
<JanC> depending on the type (size, contents) of server, racking it can be hard work...
<pleia2> fortunately anything 4U and above we tend to send two people on site
<JanC> pleia2: that sounds like a good idea, unless that one person is a powerlifter in their free time  ;)
<pleia2> heh, seriously
<JanC> oh, and I remember replacing 150 desktop PCs + displays (CRT --> TFT) in a 3-stage building without an elevator was hard work too...  :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: a 2U can be heavy
<JanC> especially in the summer at 35 °C
<mhall119> bkerensa: I might actually prefer cabling to php
<mhall119> definitely would if the PHP is in Drupal
<bkerensa> mhall119: Drupal is horrid
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, I am tired after racking a 2U but I have done it without killing myself :)
<pleia2> mhall119: haha
<JanC> Drupal is actually a lot more sane than the majority of PHP apps, unfortunately
<bkerensa> JanC: Wordpress :D
<JanC> or joomla...
<bkerensa> WP is my bread and butter with a dash of cabling here and there
<bkerensa> :D
 * JanC had to do forensics on a defaced Joomla site once
<mhall119> drupal is worse than wordpress
<JanC> obviously, not updating joomla for 7 months (~= 13 remote exploits) was not a good idea  :P
<bkerensa> mhall119: Indeed and Joomla is worse then Drupal.... Jeez why Joomla even exist anymore
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Portals are so yesterday
<JanC> I told them they were lucky they weren't defaced half a year before  ;)
<mhall119> isn't Joomla a fork of drupal?
<JanC> nope
<JanC> certainly not
<bkerensa> mhall119: nah its a portal platform like phpnuke and others
<mhall119> wasn't there a drupal fork?
<JanC> drupal, you can understand how it works, joomla is completely incomprehensible
<JanC> joomla is a fork of something else
<bkerensa> wasnt joomla called mambo?
<JanC> a fork of Mambo
<JanC> yes
<bkerensa> and mambo was horrible too :P
<JanC> well, it's still the same base AFAIK
<JanC> at least the Drupal folks did some work to sanitize/secure their basic CMS code
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh man, phpnuke, you're giving me 2002 flashbacks :)
<mhall119> lol
<jono> mhall119, can we have a quick G+ in a few mins
<jono> balloons, hangout invite sent
<balloons> k
<balloons> audio is whacked out
<balloons> so..
<balloons> should be fun
<balloons> yep restarting i guess
<balloons> it's borked
<balloons> real terror this afternoon on my box
<balloons> so much breakage
<jono> haha
<mhall119> jono: sorry, was afk
<mhall119> sweet, India is having a global jam!
<jono> mhall119, no worries, will ping in a bit, or just email you, I know it is getting late there
<jcastro> man it's such a nice day too
<jcastro> we should be at the beach
<balloons> ohh yay!
<balloons> such a nice day
<balloons> northerners staying in my house yesterday and today.. they went to the beach today :-)
<balloons> really really windy here tho
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-25
<cjohnston> we had a lady get hit by an umbrella earlier and want to go to the er
<cjohnston> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey.. got a second to take a look at status and see why one person in one of the teams isn't having a page generated?
<james_w> I can try :-)
<james_w> it's been a while...
<cjohnston> same here
<cjohnston> ~allison is a member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-contributors  but she doesnt show up http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/ubuntu-community-contributors.html
<cjohnston> you can see http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-community-app-developer-growth.html that she has work items assigned to her
<james_w> cjohnston, where does the config live again?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wi-tracker-configurators/launchpad-work-items-tracker/ubuntu-config/view/head:/config/ubuntu-precise.cfg
<cjohnston> james_w: just realized
<cjohnston> do u need to remove 'ubuntu-community' from line 37
<cjohnston> for the spec
<james_w> cjohnston, I don't think that's it
<james_w> she's not in the db at all fwiw
<james_w> so it's a "collect" problem rather than a "generate" one
<james_w> cjohnston, I can't see what's wrong
<cjohnston> :-/
<james_w> it may just be that the collect script hasn't run successfully since before the 15th
<james_w> but that can't be right
<james_w> because the workitems have changed
<cjohnston> ya
<james_w> the logic looks sensible, LP correctly reports she is part of the team over the API
<cjohnston> hrm
<james_w> and running locally puts her in the db too
<james_w> so maybe the run with --refresh doesn't work
<james_w> but we get the cron mail once a day that suggests that it does
<cjohnston> ya.. once a day that stupid lock file still exists
<james_w> that's when the --refresh run happens I think
<james_w> and takes more than an hour
<james_w> meaning that the next run sees the lock file in place
<james_w> the run after midnight is the one that takes longer
<james_w> and so the one after that sees the lock file
<james_w> if the cron is at 33 minutes past the hour that would be 01:33 UTC
<james_w> which is 20:33 EST, which is when we see the email
<cjohnston> right
<james_w> the time jumps around a bit more than that though, so maybe that's wrong
<bkerensa> jono: happy friday
<akgraner> jono - blogging now - will send you the link to post once I have it up
<akgraner> (just got back to my desk - sigh)
<akgraner> link to reference I mean
<bkerensa> mhall119: The about page on your blog is awesome :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: yeah, I never did get around to that
<jo-erlend> hmm. Somewhat discouraging when projects are deleted without even asking first.
<jussi> jo-erlend: which project are you talking about?
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu Classic.
<jussi> where was it deleted from?
<jo-erlend> it was deleted because there is already a gnome-session-fallback, so there's no need to have a larger scope project for the entire experience.
<jo-erlend> Launchpad. The project doesn't exist anymore.
<jo-erlend> but it's fine. There's so much resistance, I'm just going to focus on LXDE, I think.
<jo-erlend> but deleting other peoples work first, then later send them an email is not the right way to do things.
<jussi> ahh, I guess you need to take it up with whoever it was then. (dont think I can help much)
<nigelb> jussi!
<nigelb> (just saying hi, in case you see this much later)
<jussi> hi nigelb
<nigelb> jussi: How's baby and the mom? and how's your weekend looking? :)
<jussi> nigelb: Im in Barca atm. Elodi and Sari are doing fine.
<nigelb> :)
<Pendulum> jussi: are you at MWC?
<jussi> Pendulum: yes
<nigelb> I should have guessed :P
<Pendulum> cool :)
<Pendulum> jussi: if you happen by the Scottish Innovation booth, say hi to the SpotSpecific folks, they're buddies of mine :)
<jussi> ok :)
<jussi> we got a pretty good position - we are in hall one, opposite MS ;)
<Pendulum> granted, if Al's one of the people there you might not be able to understand him ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<Pendulum> jussi: looks like they're the same hall, just off to one side (I got the name of the overall group wrong, it's Scottish Development International
<jussi> Pendulum: dunno how much time Ill have to wande, but lets see
<Pendulum> jussi: no worries, just thought I'd mention :)
<Pendulum> I need to remember that it's MWC this week so I can watch keynotes
<akgraner> jussi, I wish I was there
<jussi> akgraner: I wish you were here also!
<jokerdino> just a quick question, is spreadubuntu.org pretty much dead?
<jokerdino> i was considering blogging about it in one of the community blogs. so i just want to clarify.
<akgraner> That's one of the events I wanted to go to this year, but my boss said he can't send me to *all* the events that *I want* to go to.
<akgraner> jokerdino, it's only as alive as the community who ads to it - so maybe tell people about it an encourage them to add to it :-)
<akgraner> s/ads/adds
<akgraner> I go there to snag posters/fliers that doctormon has created
<jokerdino> akgraner: most of the content are for 10.04 or 10.10
<jokerdino> no updates after natty :/
<akgraner> maybe more people need to know about it - I still use some stuff from there so...it's up to the community to add to it - not one set of people and I'm not an artsy person or I'd be adding stuff to it
<jokerdino> hm, so you mean i should just go and blog about it?
<jokerdino> i will happily do so if i am sure the project is no longer maintained or declared dead.
<akgraner> one sec let me get you an email address and you can email the team and ask them :-)
<akgraner> I still tell people about it, but that's just me
<jokerdino> heh, thanks.
<akgraner> hmm - you'll have to join the team to post to their mailing list - I think the email from the team lead is in my achieved mail somewhere but I'll try and find it for you let's hope I tagged with something that makes sense to me now
<akgraner> :-)
<jokerdino> one sec
<jokerdino> gd luck :D
<jokerdino> is it spreadubuntu@lists.launchpad.net ?
<akgraner> Rubén Romero y Cordero huayra@ubuntu.com
<akgraner> and yep that's the right list
<jokerdino> so, i ping him or the list?
<akgraner> I'd email Rubén the the list if you don't hear from him
<akgraner> s/the/then
<jokerdino> cool.
<akgraner> he used to hangout in -marketing but I am not so sure anymore
<jokerdino> i don't see him there.
<akgraner> :(
<akgraner> Hmmm did the key bindings change in the last update?
<jokerdino> which one?
<jokerdino> a couple of them did, iirc
<akgraner> for multi-monitors and changing desktops
<jokerdino> switching workspaces yes.
 * akgraner goes back to my mouse right now - don't have time to figure this out atm
<jokerdino> It changed to meta + Shift + arrows I think
<akgraner> ugh
<jokerdino> you should just look at the shortcut hint overlay
<akgraner> yeah I know about it  - just busy at the moment :-)
<akgraner> just when I think I have it memorized it changes
<akgraner> :-) that's all
<jokerdino> i am sorry for disturbing.
<akgraner> no you aren't the changes are
<jokerdino> hmm
<akgraner> I like people - and yes I know it's a development release and all that  - I picked a bad time to try to get rid of my mouse dependency
<jokerdino> i am on precise anyway.
<akgraner> jokerdino, you're fine :-) I like surprises with the releases as well but sometimes it just makes me cranky for few mins - sorry if I implied you were disturbing me - not my intent :-)
<jokerdino> done emailing the person. thanks for the address.
<pleia2> spreadubuntu is very much alive :)
<pleia2> more people just need to know about it, a lot of teams still only upload their materials to their own pages and things
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> I just know how I use it :-)
<pleia2> doctormo and I worked with ruben recently to get a countdown banner section added so it could replace the wiki in the countdown banner competition, but the idea was ignored by the canoncial folks running the contest
<pleia2> disappointing, but we tried
<pleia2> could have avoided all the problems people have logging into the wiki *and* promoted spread ubuntu all at onec!
<pleia2> once
<cjohnston> mornin
<akgraner> pleia2, nods
<pleia2> cjohnston: can you install curl on the classbot machine? (we need it for denting)
<cjohnston> pleia2: python-pycurl ?
<pleia2> no, just regular curl (classbot is perl)
<pleia2> it calls the command line program directly
<cjohnston> done
<pleia2> gracias :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-26
<s-fox> Morning
<bkerensa> hello s-fox
<s-fox> o/ bkerensa
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> Morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> how goes nigelb?
<nigelb> cjohnston: not fun sunday. 2 laptops stolen from the partment (thankfully, none of mine)
<cjohnston> :-(
<bodhizazen> 'lo community =)
<akgraner> mhall119, you around? and if so can I schedule a call with you.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-18
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, are you around?
<dpm> good morning all
<philipballew> morning dpm ?
<dpm> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Currently making an advertisement to hand out to people about getting apps into Ubuntu. The dev portal you have done work on dpm is really nice now that I am exploring it.
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: happy birthday!
<dpm> thanks philipballew, credit goes equally to the web team and the myapps developers :)
<dpm> thanks JoseeAntonioR :)
<philipballew> dpm, Even cooler!
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<elfy> didn't think I'd see you this morning - you got a memo from me - we've got an announcement for the global jam on the forum now
<dholbach> hey elfy
<dholbach> excellent!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dholbach> sweet, got the memo :)
<elfy> I know - it told me lol
<elfy> wasn't sure I'd be about this morning :)
<dholbach> haha :)
<popey> Morning!
<elfy> hi popey
<dholbach> dpm, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :)
<dpm> thank you dholbach :-)
<nigelb> Happy Birthday dpm!
<popey> dpm: Felicitaciones por sucessfully órbita alrededor del Sol una vez más!
<popey> \o/ google translate
<dpm> thanks nigelb
<dpm> haha, nice one popey, thanks :)
<nigelb> I'm guessing popey said Happy Birthday ;)
<popey> well, if you consider clinging to a rock for a year which happened to be going around the Sun a major achievement in your life, sure ☺
<nigelb> hah
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Yes?
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Looks like coobhavi fixed it
<smartboyhw> vibhav, yeah sir coolbhavi again:P
<smartboyhw> vibhav, nice response from coolbhavi in G+
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ping private chat?
<dholbach> sure
<vibhav> smartboyhw: Indeed
<smartboyhw> vibhav, :)
<vibhav> He manages to steal alll m-b-i bugs :(
<vibhav> all*
<smartboyhw> lol
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> dpm, felicitaciones y muchos exitos!
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses thanks for your G+ message
<dpm> gracias SergioMeneses :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hey hey!  it is nor a big deal
<smartboyhw> lol
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, it looks pretty well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/1128627
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1128627 in mobile-broadband-provider-info (Ubuntu) "Add new connections strings from Colombia to the APN database" [High,In progress]
<jcastro> last day of askubuntu elections if you still want to vote!
<elfy> whoops - forgot
<elfy> jcastro: thanks for reminding me amongst eveeryone else
<jcastro> elfy: oh hey, can you add me to the testing forums too?
<jcastro> I haven't actually interacted with them yet, only seen screenshots
<elfy> ha ha ha
<elfy> I'll mail you the details
<jcastro> ta
<elfy> jcastro: sent
<elfy> it probably looks a whole lot different
<elfy> jcastro: it's not a case of adding - just editing hosts to go to staging instead
<jcastro> oh ok
<elfy> you're already there as a user - as is everyone who was registered when IS did the snapshot
<vibhav> It is not nice of Canonical to tease me with countdowns.
<vibhav> Not nice at all :(
<jcastro> I blame popey
<jcastro> he uses a countdown for everything
<popey> \o/
<popey> countdown to shutdown
<vibhav> I have to remove the drool on my keyboard everytime this happens
<popey> hah
<vibhav> Also, as usual, I will expect lots o' FUD to arise.
<popey> meh
<jcastro> haters be hatin
<vibhav> "Canonical is releasing Ubuntu Tablets with closed source drivers"
<jcastro> it's really the countdown to popey getting a new summer coat
<vibhav> heh
<Pici> Once the countdown completes, can we make sure that people are pointed to the right place to get answers about whatever is being announced.
<vibhav> Pici: We will probably use #ubuntu-discus
<vibhav> discuss*
<Pici> vibhav: Please.
<vibhav> Pici: ?
<Pici> vibhav: Er, I mean please do that.
<vibhav> ah :)
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<vibhav> popey: Any way to implement what Pici said?
 * popey notes #ubuntu-tablet has existed for some time ☺
<mhall119> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> mhall119: explain like I am 5 .... are we off today in the US?
<Pici> popey: that works fine too
<mhall119> jcastro: you are, yes,  because nobody's put a giant count-down teaser on the website for juju :(
<jcastro> <--- dedicated, worked half a day already and didn't even realize it.
<vibhav> Yes, put juju countdowns too
<jcastro> man, no wonder no one is showing up to meetings!
<mhall119> lol
<Pici> Pff. This isn't a real holiday.
<vibhav> Tick-tock juju time?
<jcastro> we (Americans) don't get as many holidays as the rest of the world, so I'll take whatever I can get.
<jcastro> dholbach is probably off today, for example
<jcastro> :p
<mhall119> I bet he is
<jcastro> "oh man, it's beer day"
<vibhav> How can you guys take hoidays while working on Ubuntu?
<vibhav> I work on Ubuntu during my holidays.
<jcastro> I used to work my holidays when I didn't work on ubuntu full time
<mhall119> why do these teasers always show up when I'm not supposed to be working?
<jcastro> but as a day job + holidays, that can lead to pain.
<jcastro> so I try to have non-computing hobbies to balance things out
<dholbach>  /ignore jcastro
<dholbach> "oops"
<jcastro> heh
<Pici> non-computing?
<Pici> does not compute....
<jcastro> I know right
<jcastro> a while back
<jcastro> I forgot when
<jcastro> when I was first starting out
<jcastro> it was a saturday
<jcastro> and I didn't even know, I just got up and started working
<popey> !enter
<ubot2> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jcastro> "Man, I wonder why IRC is so empty!"
<dholbach> jcastro, I told you a million times: if politicians take away your holidays, you're likely voting for the wrong ones AND: Berlin and the US have the same amount of public holidays AND we don't have the concept of "bank holidays", ie: holiday is on sunday, bad luck, go back to work on monday
<jcastro> dholbach: I'm just trolling you man
 * dholbach should set up a jcastro-holiday bot
<jcastro> no need to get all nationalistic on me
<dholbach> yeah yeah
<dholbach> I can't see what you just said...
<jcastro> dholbach: is it octoberfest over there yet?
<dholbach> lalallalala lalala
<popey> Those traditionally efficient Germans and their regimented holidays huh?
<dholbach> it's always Oktoberfest
<jcastro> \m/
<jcastro> hell yeah
<vibhav> My school doesnt believe in holidays :(
<jcastro> how old are you?
<vibhav> 15
<dholbach> :-P
<jcastro> oh, you've got plenty of time to holiday
<jcastro> you're still young and full of hope and stuff.
<vibhav> My school manages to call us on public holidays, I dont know how.
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<mhall119> yeah, just wait, one day you'll be able to work through holidays too :)
<jcastro> http://en.community.dell.com/dell-blogs/direct2dell/b/direct2dell/archive/2013/02/18/xps-13-now-features-full-hd-screen-for-customers-in-several-countries.aspx
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> they fixed the screen on those dells!
<popey> wow
<popey> with ubuntu?
<mhall119> probably with hardware
<vibhav> Impressive.
<vibhav> mhall119: There was a reply to the questin on why Ubuntu doesnt do its own hardware, right? Do you remember it?
<mhall119> vibhav: I don't know which one you're referring to
<mhall119> but I usually respond with the fact that doing hardware requires a *lot* of logistics and has a very low margin
<vibhav> mhall119: I remember seeing a G+ comment where you said Ubuntu doing its own hardware would violate its philosophy
<vibhav> Some people are ranting about Ubuntu doing its own hardware, I wanted to clear things out.
<mhall119> vibhav: I don't recall ever saying that
<vibhav> hmm, I am mistaken then
<mhall119> maybe it was in a wider discussion about Netflix and DRM?
<vibhav> Probably
<mhall119> I've said that we could technically support Netflix's DRM, but we would have to lock users out of controlling their OS, which is against our philosophy
<vibhav> ah yes
<vibhav> Excuse my foggy memory
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: locking the Q&A on wed?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> I'm looking for Steve George apparently. Does anyone know how to contact him?
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: https://launchpad.net/~slgeorge/+contactuser  (if that's the same Steve George)
<MrChrisDruif> Or anyone else that can point me into the direction where I can buy an Dell XPS 13 (possibly)
<JanC> is that the Dell developer ultrabook?
<MrChrisDruif> I wouldn't know JanC. He is apparently part of the Canonical Blog?
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; That's the one. Reason I'm asking for George is a reference from someone else.
<JanC> you know it's previous generation hardware, right?  (which might be good or bad, depending on what you are looking for)
<MrChrisDruif> Intel® Core™ i7-3537U processor (met Turbo Boost 2.0 tot 3,10 GHz)
<JanC> they upgraded it?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, recently.
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; https://plus.google.com/u/0/111723730151133168293/posts/AAEG14QNpXr
<JanC> ah, that's a good sign, because at first it was previous generation hardware when the new generation was on the market for months already, which was a bit disappointing  ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Now it's 3rd gen Core i5/i7 ;-)
<JanC> and a better display, apparently
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, that was the first thing I noticed. FHD! =D
<MrChrisDruif> But I can't find a link to buy it with Ubuntu in the Netherlands <_<"
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: if you know somebody who has an account manager at Dell NL, let him/her call that account manager and buy it for you (good account managers can fix all sorts of "unusual requests", from what I hear)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<popey> MrChrisDruif: i think you might be a bit premature
<MrChrisDruif> It's not my fault it's printed on the website popey ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> "Also available across Europe, parts of the Middle East and Africa." http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/dell/dellxps
<czajkowski> MrChrisDruif: usually by country specific
<popey> " Dell will also be making it available in parts of Europe, the Middle East and Africa."
<AlanBell> ooh with a nice display now
<AlanBell> nice all round. My credit card would be in trouble if Dell would sell it to me in the UK.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-19
<jcastro> jono: around?
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lShTMrFVco
<jcastro> man, the kick drums here ^^^
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<dpm> good morning all
<bkerensa> morning
<philipballew> I see bkerensa has moved to Europe
<bkerensa> philipballew: this is always my morning
<vibhav> philipballew: We follow UGT here :)
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> seems like we follow GMT strictly
<bkerensa> vibhav: working on bugs?
<bkerensa> ;)
<philipballew> bkerensa, I live in the country of California so thats all I know.
<vibhav> bkerensa: Indeed
<chilicuil> bkerensa: is that true?, congrats! =)
<bkerensa> vibhav: I should take a break from my wordpress client stuff and do some merges
<bkerensa> chilicuil: mmm
<JoseeAntonioR> what is true?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: if you find out do tell :)
<vibhav> bkerensa: Though not actually bugs, but I was working on some automated tests for libraries in Ubuntu
<vibhav> (aka autopkgtest)
<bkerensa> vibhav: ahh.. I think I am going to upgrade some packages and transition some patches upstream
<vibhav> yay
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: nope, can't find
<vibhav> bkerensa: btw, What is the status on hilighting contributors?
<vibhav> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-dev-tasks-publicity
<bkerensa> vibhav: Me and dholbach need to sync up but I assume the plan is to get back into the regular mix of highlighting contributors on OMG/Fridge/etc
<vibhav> Yes, the development updates were a big hit
 * vibhav remembers seeing his name on Development updates :)
<bkerensa> Yeah :) we had a difficult time trying to find people who were committed to helping us so it was me and dholbach and because of our time zone difference it fizzled a bit
<bkerensa> I'll be sure to ping him in a hour
<vibhav> perfect
<dpm> vibhav, is UGT Ubuntu Global Time?
<vibhav> dpm: Universal Greeting Time
<dpm> awesome :)
<vibhav> dpm: Though Ubuntu Global Time sounds better too :D
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach, just wanted to confirm you're doing a hangout today before I go to sleep
<bkerensa> dholbach: I sent you a e-mail about dev contributor highlights... just wanted to ping you before I go to sleep too ;)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, no, likely not
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ok, cancelling, thanks for the heads-up :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes, thanks a lot for that and sorry I didn't reply to your earlier mail - I'm just drowning in stuff to do right now
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll reply today - promise
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: have fun with your stuff, and talk to you later! :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, rock on
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dholbach, do you know what that tablet is about?:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, no
<smartboyhw> dholbach, srsly?
<bkerensa> gnight folks... keep it FOSSy
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm out too, see you later, guys!
<dholbach> smartboyhw, no, I was surprised by the announce thing too
<smartboyhw> dholbach, srsly?:P
<dholbach> I have a hunch
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<dholbach> I'm serious
<smartboyhw> dholbach, what hunch?
<dholbach> ...
<smartboyhw> Anyone think it will be related to HTC?
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: you're over thinking it
<czajkowski> just wait
<czajkowski> :)
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, bah:P
<jussi> o/
<smartboyhw> \o/
<philipballew> czajkowski, nice to see you in the channel!
<czajkowski> am always here
<czajkowski> just rather busy
<czajkowski> mornings tend to be busy when I catch up with part of my team in AU
<philipballew> Yes, but have not seen you talk in a few. I am usually sleeping in your afternoon probably.
<czajkowski> ah most likly
<czajkowski> gonna be busier now as also moved roles as well
<czajkowski> so doing LP support and also online services work as well
<philipballew> oh wow. thats really intense. but, I hope you are enjoying it.
<czajkowski> should keep me busy :)
<czajkowski> and I've a conference I;m  running in 2 weeks time
<philipballew> czajkowski, whats the conference?
<czajkowski> hackntalk
<czajkowski> one day even where people can hack or demo stuff or give a talk
<czajkowski> work in groups
<philipballew> oh nice!
<czajkowski> or just be in the same room as geeks
<czajkowski> have 42 places gone outta 70
<philipballew> exciting!
<czajkowski> yup so am kept well busy in my spare time
<czajkowski> and on a 4 day week this week as have friday off as other half is going to go fly a plane :)
<jussi> 42 is the magic number :D
<czajkowski> it's not a bad number tbh
<czajkowski> and I was aiming for 40
<philipballew> I'm running the Ubuntu booth for one of the biggest Linux conferences this week. Not as cool, but something
<czajkowski> and will run it every 3-4 months
<czajkowski> philipballew: which one ?
<philipballew> czajkowski, SCALE
<philipballew> Its the best Linux Conference that occurs in February and is in California!
<czajkowski> philipballew: http://www.siliconrepublic.com/careers/item/31475-ul-to-offer-100-free-place
<daker> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, what time is the announcement?
<JoseeAntonioR> shows it's in 1h and a half for me, wasn't it 6pm UTC?
<popey> yeah, 1.5 hours is what i see too
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, ok
<czajkowski> 4pm UTC
 * AlanBell wonders if the servers will crash this time
 * AlanBell has credit card out, waiting for the Ubuntu tablet order form to spring into life
<smartboyhw> LOL
<daker> -5min
<daker> hahaha 503 Service Unavailable
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<jared_> daker: maybe that's the announcement, it's not available?
<daker> the site become really slow :)
<daker> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5_4fXQcxFRs
<JoseeAntonioR> they're using the pictogram wall as a background!
<jared_> I'd buy a google nexus 10 I could dual boot android/ubuntu tomorrow, not holding my breath but it'd be pretty sweet.
<jono> mhall119, setting it up
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> joining
<balloons> jared_, you can dual boot android ubuntu
<jared_> balloons: I'm just waiting for google to actually stock my country again :/ They've been out of stock for a few months. I saw the focus on the nexus 7 and hoped the 10 would work just as well
<balloons> jared_, to be fair, I only know about the nexus 7: https://github.com/Tasssadar/multirom
<jared_> balloons: Yeah I was hoping the announcement would start naming names ;)
<jbicha> "only enterprise Linux to support the ARM platform" on http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet/partner ..I guess Debian isn't enterprise?
<mhall119> jbicha: can you buy enterprise support from Debian?
<jbicha> mhall119: I know some DDs that will support your Debian deployment :) http://www.debian.org/partners/
<mhall119> jbicha: but that's not support from Debian, that's support from DDs
<jcastro> I think what they mean by enteprise is "is there a company behind it."
<jcastro> we do this with cloud too, "#1 enterprise cloud OS" but don't count debian.
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Hangouts should be up to date now
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: thanks a lot, will be updating the calendar now
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, hang on
<dholbach> there's a small mistake
 * JoseeAntonioR waits
<dholbach> 21 Feb → 22 Feb
<dholbach> sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> at 15 UTC?
<dholbach> updated
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> same time
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: calendar updated now :)
<dholbach> yeehaw
 * czajkowski peers at dholbach 
<czajkowski> oi oi
<dholbach> oi yourself! :)
<czajkowski> you're on late mister go make some musik! :)
<dholbach> yeah, in a bit
<dholbach> found some GREAT music today
<dholbach> nuts
<dholbach> a bit rough, but great tunes: http://www.mixcloud.com/nllovednb/nllovednb-07-fourward/
<czajkowski> ohhh nice could do with some new tunes
<dholbach> all right my friends - time to call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> toodle pip
<dholbach> :)
<pleia2> jcastro: do you know who runs _mup_ in #juju?
<jcastro> no clue
<czajkowski> pleia2: https://launchpad.net/mup
<pleia2> czajkowski: sweet, thanks :)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> pleia2: I *think* canonical-sysadmin for getting issues dealt with if thats the issue
<pleia2> czajkowski: no issues, desire to have a bug-announcey bot came up in #openstack-infra, someone mentioned _mup_ from #juju
<czajkowski> ah gotcha
<pleia2> turns out ubottu does similar stuff when it's working properly, and a clone of that is already around
<jcastro> pleia2: afaict mup is in a bunch of ubuntu channels
<pleia2> jcastro: it should be listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots :)
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I thought it was an AlanBell thing
<AlanBell> hmm?
<czajkowski> he's the meeting bot
<jcastro> isn't mup yours?
 * AlanBell reads back
<jcastro> pleia2: lol @ that list of bots, thanks for reminding me why I hate IRC, hah.
<pleia2> :P
<AlanBell> mup is nothing to do with me
<AlanBell> jcastro: why does a list of bots remind you why you hate IRC?
<jcastro> just seems complicated for no reason to me
<czajkowski> yes but jcastro also hates wikis
<jcastro> and mailing lists!
<czajkowski> not much retro stuff he likes bar you know dinosaurs
<jcastro> yeah, but dinosaurs evolved. The other ones, not so much. :p
<AlanBell> :)
<jcastro> that was a good set up czajkowski, high 5.
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> is there any recording of the super sekrit tablet conference call for journalists?
 * czajkowski started a new job today \o/
<czajkowski> so setting up lots of VMs for testing
<czajkowski> am off fizzy drinks so not helping with the old stress :/
<czajkowski> Have just found this site http://society6.com/  this may damage my CC - want some new paintings
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/files/section/devices/Ubuntu-tablet-press-release-en.pdf
<AlanBell> spanish and chinese press releases are there, english missing
<popey> no, it isnt
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/files/section/devices/Ubuntu-tablet-press-release.pdf
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/2013/02/press-pack-ubuntu-tablet
<popey> thanks
<popey> will get it fixed
<popey> reported
<AlanBell> there is actually quite a large amount of media friendly information released
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you sound surprised
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> yeah, we're getting better at this
<AlanBell> well yeah, it is hidden away in the press section
<popey> well the press were given the link
<popey> so not hidden for the press
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/2013/02/press-pack-ubuntu-tablet/faq has actuall stuff in it though
<czajkowski> AlanBell: there ws ne like that for the phone alsp
<czajkowski> also
<AlanBell> huh, never looked at that, I read all the OEM information
<AlanBell> didn't expect there to be more details for journalists than engineers
<chilicuil> wow, canonical considered spanish as well as chinese, that's cool, thanks!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, :)
<AlanBell> chilicuil: yeah, I suspect that is significant in terms of the two markets they talked about
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, you're right!
<AlanBell> I expected some engineering stuff to be in chinese, but if the marketing is in chinese/spanish that seems more significant
<SergioMeneses> LatinAmerica is a huge market for new technology
<chilicuil> yeah SergioMeneses, world wide richest person is from latinoamerica and what it does is related to technology, it's just that it doesn't have competition
<AlanBell> yeah, hope they give some clarity on the markets fairly soon so that people will start writing apps
<popey> surely all markets need fart apps!?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, sadly you're right but not in all cases
<AlanBell> naturally, but if I write a fart app, and the phone only gets released in Brazil I won't get to hear people using it on the train so my motivation for writing it isn't there
<AlanBell> iFart for iOS and uFart for Ubuntu \o/
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> good one
<mhall119> AlanBell: plus you'd have to translate them into Portuguese ;)
<mhall119> nobody's going to be fooled by an English fart in Sao Paulo
<AlanBell> true
<chilicuil> xD
<czajkowski> AlanBell: do you really think they'd honestly design a tablet you couldnt rotate?
<AlanBell> dunno, have they?
<AlanBell> nobody has told me that it can rotate when I have asked!
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, =O is a true question?
<AlanBell> none of the videos show a rotation happening
<czajkowski> lemmie go and poke
<AlanBell> all of the phone stuff is portrait, almost all of the tablet stuff is landscape
<AlanBell> what I really think is that if they had a slick "ooh wow, awesome, thats cool!!!" inducing rotation effect then they would have shown it in a video
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, or maybe they are working on another amazing video that include the rotation
<JanC> mhall119: you can buy enterprise support for Debian from HP if your enterprise is large enough...  (and from some other companies too, of course)
<mhall119> JanC: can you but that support for the ARM version of Debian?
<JanC> mhall119: HP print servers run Debian, I wouldn't be surprised if some of them are ARM-based, and of course they (will) have ARM based server blades too, and of course they have a bunch of in-house ARM experience from the Palm/WebOS team too, so if you are big enough to make it worthwhile, I'm sure they will offer you support on it...  ;)
<mhall119> JanC: I'm sure they would too
<mhall119> then again, if you're big enough (and paying enough), I bet even Microsoft would sell you support for Debian on ARM
<mhall119> but I think we're the only ones currently offering it
<mhall119> :)
<JanC> Microsoft only recently started selling real support at all  :p
<mhall119> that's good progress though
<mhall119> maybe they'll sell a real OS soon too ;)
<JanC> NT isn't all that bad an OS
<mhall119> I was joking :P
<JanC> and once upon a time, they sold UNIX  :p
<mhall119> when was this?
<mhall119> they has a POSIX compatible layer at one point, I remember
<JanC> mhall119: late 1970s - early 1980s (and they used Xenix for a *long* time after they sold it)
<mhall119> oh man, I was barely alive then
<mhall119> you're making me feel young JanC, and I appreciate that :)
<JanC> AFAIK all their source code was in version control on Xenix servers, for example, while they were selling "SourceSafe" to customers
<JanC> (the "Safe" part of SourceSafe needs "" around it)
<JanC> up until somewhere in the late 1990s
<JanC> (they never used SourceSafe internally as their main VCS)
<JanC> mhall119: MS UNIX aka Xenix is actually older than MS-DOS  ☺
<mhall119> was it system v or bsd?
<JanC> they later sold it to SCO (which got bought by Caldera, after which Caldera renamed itself to SCO, and started a bunch of lawsuits... I'm sure you remember *that*)
<SergioMeneses> ok guys! I have to go... see you tomorrow
<mhall119> heh, Caldera's OpenLinux was my very first distro
<JanC> that probably was a long time before they started suing linux users  ☺
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I still remember hunting for tulip.so on the CDs so I could get my ethernet card working
<JanC> and according to Wikipedia the original Xenix was based on UNIX System III
<mhall119> ah, way WAY back
<JanC> System II + some parts of BSD
<JanC> System III + *
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-20
<daker> AlanBell: did you saw this http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/img/devices/tablet-hero.jpg ?
<daker> czajkowski: ^
<daker> and this http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/img/devices/tablet-home-portrait.jpg
<AlanBell> yeah, saw those
<AlanBell> I did point those out in the G+ posts, I dunno if that is the phone UI running on the tablet though
<daker> i don't know, anyway i don't have a nexus 10/7/4 so i don't care about them :)
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<philipballew> hello dholbach hope your day goes well
<dholbach> I hope the same for you :)
<philipballew> thanks!
<AlanBell> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/02/20/0359257/ubuntu-tablets-less-jarring-than-windows-8 slashdotted again
<AlanBell> and I have mod points today, thats nice
<dholbach> sorry, got kicked out
<dholbach> plugin crashed :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> your blog post about Qt development from yesterday
<jcastro> would make a good standalone blog post
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: are we having rrnwexec on the first or last 15 mins?
<mhall119> what blog post?
<popey> s/blog/g+/ I suspect
<mhall119> ah, the one where I expanded on Sam's post?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yes please
<jono> last 10min
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, grabbing a coffee and then will be back
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, let me quickly have lunch and I'll be here
<JoseeAntonioR> back now
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: error, will start it again
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah, there's too much good stuff there to keep locked away in G+
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> "So what is Jose doing there?"
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, sorry for dropping, I did an update of the plugin today and looks like that made it drop
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, no worries!
<jcastro> popey: I have a dumb question about uupc
<jcastro> if you're from the UK, shouldn't it be Series 6?
<jcastro> these are the kinds of questions that keep me up at night
<AlanBell> :)
<popey> hah
<AlanBell> buildings should be considered zero based arrays
<popey> there are two animated gifs which caused me to have a near heart attack just now
<popey> its funny how an image with a caption makes me just lol myself crying
<philipballew> jono, can I shoot you a pm
<jono> philipballew, sure
<jcastro> ok EOD
<jcastro> philipballew: jono: see you guys soon!
<jono> jcastro, fly safe!
<philipballew> jono, jcastro enjoy your flights!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-21
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, around?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: I am now
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfect!
<SergioMeneses> could you show me the irc bot?
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> balloons: We just finished landing the fixed testdrive with the fix I made... All should be good now
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> czajkowski: Morning Laura
<czajkowski> ello
<jussi> czajkowski: its funny, my daughter has a doll named laura, but in finland its said differently, so when I think of you, I always have to "translate" in my head first :F
<philipballew> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: how is it said ?
<czajkowski> I know when italians say it ,  it sounds lovely
<czajkowski> philipballew: morning
<philipballew> czajkowski, Can I ask you a two second lp question?
<philipballew> actually, probably three
<jussi> czajkowski: hrm, how to write it... low-ra, with the ow sound same as you would pronounce cow (sort of similar to "our")
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> interesting
<jussi> czajkowski: go here http://www.mikropuhe.com/live/ put in your name, click "nainen" then click the orange "puhu" and it will give you a bnit of an idea (not perfect, but ok)
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I also added czajkowski
<jussi> haha
<jussi> I can imagine
<bkerensa> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> hi bkerensa
<philipballew> Making a talk on "support mediums for Ubuntu" (askubuntu, fourms and such). Wondering if Launchpad is a considered a a place to get support for the "general user"
<philipballew> czajkowski, thoughts ^
<czajkowski> it is
<czajkowski> we get lots of ubuntu questions on there
<czajkowski> and people do answer them
<philipballew> czajkowski, alright, thanks!
<czajkowski> philipballew: some locos provide excelent support on irc
<czajkowski>  #ubuntnu-uk is a good example of that
<philipballew> czajkowski, thats a good point. It depends on the loco size in some ways
<czajkowski> it does really
<czajkowski> but it's there if people do want to chat and become sociable and maybe ask questions that they wouldnt ask to an expect perhaps they may feell embarassed
<czajkowski> but would ask someone in their community
<czajkowski> everyone differs
<philipballew> czajkowski, that makes sense. I should pop into the uk channel sometime
<popey> philipballew: back in ~2007 I had more karma on lp than anyone else (including all the developers) simply because i spent all day answering launchpad questions. I found it a great way to get involved. Less so now, I'd point people at askubuntu
<philipballew> popey, thats a good point. I like askubuntu mainly because I dont have to spend days reading through a form for an answer.
 * philipballew should get more lp karma
<smartboyhw> philipballew, lp karmas doesn't mean everything
<philipballew> smartboyhw, they mean something to me. They make me feel warm inside.
<czajkowski> it's true
<czajkowski> I get at least 2 questions a week regarding peoples karma
<czajkowski> tey want it
<czajkowski> and keep track of it
<popey> i think the algorithm was broken for lp karma for a while
<popey> the fact that I (as a non-dev) could get millions of karma for just answering support questions seems a bit wrong ☺
<popey> its fixed now tho
<bkerensa> popey: you guys do quite the harlem shake there in the UK
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> i personally hate both the harlem shake and gangnam
<popey> and all other massively contrived "memes"
<popey> see also: planking
<bkerensa> popey: :)
<czajkowski> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<czajkowski> philipballew: you don't like memes you say :p
<czajkowski> popey: ^
<czajkowski> yo're the subject of a few though ;)
<philipballew> czajkowski, I love memes!
<czajkowski> I do as long as tey don't fill up my RSS feed :)
<popey> i like some memes, but not the forced / contrived ones
<smartboyhw> hiyas elfy
<elfy> o/
<smartboyhw> elfy, I got Ubuntu membership yesterday:)
<elfy> I saw
<smartboyhw> elfy, :)
<philipballew> smartboyhw, did they teach you the secret handshake?
<smartboyhw> philipballew, the secret handshake!?
<elfy> obviously not philipballew ;)
<philipballew> Yes, the handshake everyone learns when you become a member
<philipballew> me and elfy both know it
<elfy> better luck next time then smartboyhw
<philipballew> elfy, hows your day going?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - we've been tied up in knots with the impending forum upgrade, they are untangling :D
<smartboyhw> elfy, :)
<elfy> how's you philipballew ?
<philipballew> elfy, alright, working on my talks for scale. part of my talk is on the forums actually
<elfy> oh right
<elfy> what's scale?
<elfy> southern california something ?
<philipballew> Southern California Linux Expo
<elfy> yay :)
<philipballew> Best Linux Conference in all of Southern California
<bkerensa> philipballew: So the team should be arriving tomorrow afternoon
<elfy> I'd go
<philipballew> Where do you live again?
<bkerensa> philipballew: should they meet you anywhere specific?
<elfy> but it's a really long walk from here :)
 * elfy is in UK
<philipballew> bkerensa, so I should bring my cardbord cutout of you and put it at the ff booth?
<bkerensa> philipballew: ;p you have a beefy miracle cutou
<bkerensa> cutout
 * philipballew admits to nothing
<philipballew> elfy, i have never been to Europe. sounds like a cold place.
<elfy> greece is in europe :p
<bkerensa> philipballew: but I can make sure you get a t-shirt if you stop by
<philipballew> bkerensa, please do
<philipballew> bkerensa, I need to break my record of 29 shirts last year
<elfy> that would last me years
<philipballew> elfy, you dont throw away a shirt after each use?
<elfy> in fact they'd give them to charity after they emptied my home
<philipballew> thats what we do in America
<elfy> philipballew: throw away?
<philipballew> elfy, :) kidding
<elfy> what's throw away :p
<bkerensa> philipballew: You can ask for Joanna at our booth I just e-mailed her to ask her to reserve one our Firefox OS shirts for you
<philipballew> bkerensa, perfect. I am a size medium!
<philipballew> elfy, Something we do all the time in America
<elfy> :)
<jared_> Ubuntu tablets in the news - http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-19/mark-shuttleworth-promises-one-os-to-rule-the-mobile-market#r=rss
<dholbach> man... #ubuntu-phone is the new #ubuntu-release-party
<czajkowski> lol
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, o0
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<smartboyhw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<smartboyhw> The images~!!!!!!
<mhall119> patience smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> mhall119, LOL
<smartboyhw> mhall119, we still don't know how to install anyway:P
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/18yjra/releasing_the_ubuntu_touch_developer_preview_and/
<jono> upvotes please :-)
<smartboyhw> jo-erlend, one vote from me
<vibhav> jono: here, have an upvote
<vibhav> Anyways, fantastic work :)
<cprofitt> hello all
<jo-erlend> smartboyhw; what a pleasant mistab. :)
<Tm_T> cprofitt and czajkowski thanks for your help and time (:
<cprofitt> you are welcome
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-22
<bkerensa> oppan jono style ;)
<jono> bkerensa, lol
<jono> bkerensa, so dude, you in for the cook off?
<jono> would be fun to smoke some ribs together
<bkerensa> jono: i cant possibly... but I will use BBQpad.... I just got four new client projects this week and have deadlines =/
<jono> bkerensa, I am gonna be announcing it soon, and would be cool if you can join
<jono> bkerensa, ahhhh no worries, man :-)
<vibhav> bkerensa: haha
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: hey, bobweaver is going to do a 4h session on saturday, on how to write apps for phone, tablet and tv, maybe we want to spread that
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, ack. Thanks for the heads up!
<dholbach> dpm, I think most people can't use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - maybe we should link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs instead?
<dpm> dholbach, whatever you think it's best, yes. I added a link simply because we said "file bugs against Ubuntu" without pointing people at how to actually do it
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> I'll also include the disclaimer in a few other places
<dholbach> good thinking
<elfy> dholbach: just from a more or less non-tech point of view and not knowing what you're talking about
<dholbach> elfy, we're looking into the wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch pages right now
<elfy> if I was told to read either of those pages before reporting a bug (something I might not have done ever before) then I'd wander off and not bother
<dholbach> right
<elfy> perhaps I'm just more used to the 'how do I turn this thing on' type of people :)
<dholbach> if you think there's a better way to explain how to file a bug - I'm sure nobody will mind if you update the wiki
<elfy> I might try and do a simpler version
<dholbach> not sure if you were saying that it'd be better if people could file bugs in LP directly, but the problem was that we got a gazillion of useless bug reports before, ie "does not work" (without any indication of what the package was, which version, etc.), this meant that we had to do lots of bug triage ping pong before eventually closing the bug... which is why we moved to "ubuntu-bug"
<elfy> but I'm not complaining as such - just saying
<dholbach> good good :)
<elfy> dholbach: I understand that :)
<elfy> tricky path to walk that one is
<dholbach> yes, it is
<elfy> and I'm absolutely not saying lets fill LP with it doesn't work bugs :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, I'm off now, but will be back 15-30 mins before the hangout just in case
<dholbach> oh man, I remember those days - seb128 was constantly hassling me to do more bug triage
<dholbach> and I had hundreds of new mails every single day
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, perfect - thanks a lot!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<elfy> dholbach: I've nothing but respect for people who do bug stuff :)
<dholbach> me too
<elfy> mostly :p
<dholbach> dpm: do you have time for a quick hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, give me 5
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3d773b1ac71edc4f0c2a7c0e297845db10667ded?authuser=0&hl=de
<dpm> dholbach, coming, just 2 minutes more
<vibhav> Wow
<vibhav> QML is a beauty
<vibhav> You guys made a great choice
<dpm> vibhav, indeed, I love QML too
<dpm> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/190nwn/taking_ubuntu_touch_developer_preview_to_new/
<dpm> help us upvoting, folks. Thanks!
 * popey upboats
<dpm> dholbach, and smartboyhw wins the price for the first image being added as WIP on the devices list :)
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<smartboyhw> dpm, LOL (I need testers for that, my Android device is a damning ARMv6)
<smartboyhw> .....
<dpm> smartboyhw, awesome. How are you getting on? Is the porting guide clear enough? Let us know if it needs any improvements and how it works for you
<smartboyhw> dpm, OK I am getting it anyway:)
<dpm> great
<dpm> dholbach, here's another one: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39299-romwip-ubuntu-touch-on-d2vzw-dev-previewphantom-022213/
<dpm> ah, that's the one you already pointed me too
<smartboyhw> LOL
<dholbach> NICE
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<SergioMeneses> hi all
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, btw congratulations about your ubuntu membership
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, thanks:)
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, hi! is this real? Help with adding our LoCo to the Portal
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: The Mars Loco?
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, yes, :S
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: actually, even I don't have an idea. Randall Ross told me that we could work to get it on the team portal. Maybe you could add to the Locos belonging to no country
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, what's the Mars LoCo!!?!?!?!!?!?!??!?
<vibhav> The Mars loco was never my idea :|
<vibhav> smartboyhw: a joke
<smartboyhw> vibhav, lol
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, ok ok let me see... :)
<vibhav> I am in an awkward position, maybe a should hand over the team leader to somebody else taking it seriously
<vibhav> Leadership *
<smartboyhw> vibhav, where's the team link? LOL
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, :O
<vibhav> smartboyhw: dine be mad at me :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mars
<vibhav> Don't*
<smartboyhw> vibhav, LOL
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, is it awake o clock over there already? :)
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: I've handed over the team leadership to Randall Ross, maybe you could talk with him :)
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, Joseph Liau sent us the email, we're going to answer it as soon as possible
<vibhav> Nice
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: the team was always a joke
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, I don't think your leadership was a problem
<vibhav> Just like ubuntu-smokers
<smartboyhw> vibhav, you really like jokes don't you>
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, it is not a big deal, dont worry
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: I hope I've not upset the Loco council
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Maybe Randall could eventually bring the loco some publicity
<vibhav> After all, he is the "Ubuntu Buzz Generator"
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, lol... upset? jejeje
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntu Buzz Generator, :O
<vibhav> smartboyhw: I like jokes, but not when they unnecessarily trouble other people
<smartboyhw> lol
<vibhav> After all, we are building an operating system.
<vibhav> And if there re Martians out there, they might be using something already more superior than Linux
<vibhav> :)
<smartboyhw> vibhav, /me agrees
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I have to go
<SergioMeneses> see you later smartboyhw vibhav
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, see ya
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I was awake, but had some connectivity problems
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, want to join in or relay questions or anything? I can do it too
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: if you give me a min
<dholbach> sure, take your time - I'm still asking questions :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ok, I'm ready for questions time
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, invited you
<ejat> see ya SergioMenesesAFK
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I updated the kernel and not the G+ plugin that day, maybe that's the problem?
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> I think I updated everything
<dholbach> and restarted
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm seeing the update list right now, and only thing I installed (updated) that day is the kernel, will try rebooting with another kernel for the hangout we have later on
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm, dholbach: hey guys, would any of you mind doing a blog post about tomorrow's hangout?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I'm trying to finish my day right now :-/
<JoseeAntonioR> np then
<dholbach> all right my friends - I've got to run - have a great weekend!
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: can you hang out in #ubuntu-website  - mhall119 is going to try to help you (hopefully soon) with your import issue
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but bare in mind I have a hangout (with him and Randall Ross) in about 35mins
<cjohnston> thats fine. I don't know that it would be bfore that anyway
<mhall119> oh right, forgot about that
<cjohnston> maybe you can fix it on the hangout ;-)
<komputes> I had an idea of having an Ubuntu LDAP directory for Ubuntu members like Debian has with db.debian.org
<komputes> It would be great if it pulled information from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members#active
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: hey, I don't know if you're available right now, but we're having a hangout on global jams, and would love to hear from you on how to help with QA
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, ohh really?
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: yep! still 30mins to go :)
<JoseeAntonioR> want to pitch in?
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: coming in?
<balloons> trying to eat
<balloons> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<balloons> almost done
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> let me know
<balloons> you can send me the invite
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, sorry g+ hates me
<balloons> bah.. I keep dropping
<balloons> this might not work
<balloons> that was fun.. thanks rrnwexec and JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: same here, thanks for the last-minute join!
<rrnwexec> thanks all. splendid job :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1y59wh/updates_from_the_ubuntu_engineering_teams/
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1y5b65/update_on_ubuntu_for_smartphones/
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-18
<jono> jose ping?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, or ping?
<jono> :-)
<pleia2> it's a travel day
<pleia2> (he's probably landed in SD now, but who knows when he'll be about :))
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: on my way to san diego right now, but already on the states :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: woohoo!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: when are you arriving to LA?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thursday night
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then!
<dholbach> good morning
<jose-> hey, D!
<dholbach> hey J
<jose-> how's life?
<dholbach> good good - how's yours?
<jose-> all good here, having a rest
<dholbach> dpm, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<elfy> happy birthday dpm
<elfy> apparently :p
<dpm> thanks elfy :)
<popey> so that's 3 people I know who have a birthday today
<popey> happy birthday dpm
<dpm> thanks popey :)
<io> mhall119: great post about the 80/20
<mhall119> thanks io
<dholbach> all right, I'm out for today - see you all tomorrow
<daker> Pendulum: your twitter account has been hijacked
<Pendulum> daker: I'm on top of it, thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> pip pip
<jono> jose-, ping?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, ping?
<jose-> jono: pong
<jose-> what's up?
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-20
<scott-gardena> hello everyone, ScottL (aka scott lavender) here :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm - como estas?
<dpm> morning dholbach, bien, bien
<jose-> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose-: pong
<jose-> mhall119: mind a PM?
<mhall119> jose-: any time
<jcastro> yargh it seems my mirror is behind
 * jcastro needs local integrated menus so badly
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> is there someone from the community team about ?
<popey> yeah
<popey> wassup?
<popey> jussi ?
 * jussi pm's
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> hows things in the land of apps
<popey> busy busy!
<popey> getting final ducks in line for MWC
<czajkowski> oh nice when is that again
<czajkowski> soon right?
<popey> next week
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-16
<MooDoo> morning all
<elfy> popey: well it was close, I'd have seen you on that train - but getting back from there to here is likely to entail a long long wait for the next train ...
<elfy> oh well
<popey> i think bigcalm is staying up somewhere nearby
<popey> might be worth finding out where
<knome> long waits are nothing if you get to see popey!
<elfy> lol
<elfy> popey: didn't think of that ...
<elfy> booked that then - got months to worry about which bench to crash on ...
<popey> \o/
<popey> looking forward to this
<elfy> :)
<czajkowski> elfy: sweet, lots of B&Bs close by
<czajkowski> we shall meet!!!
<elfy> :)
<popey> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-17
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> RAT tickets booked :D
<elfy> \o/
<elfy> I guess I will really have to book a park bench somewhere now :p
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> farnborough is where bigcalm and wife stay.
<popey> do you know what hotel?
<elfy> right
<popey> oh, the holiday inn
<elfy> oright
<popey> that's where he stayed last year
<popey> there's a bunch of hotels in farnborough though
<elfy> yep
<elfy> looking forward to it :)
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> oh holy jebus! It's pancake day!!!!
<czajkowski> I have loads of eggs! and no lemon!
<elfy> oops
<elfy> I had batter all over the kitchen ... can I do some pancakes dad ...
<pleia2> TIL pancake day is a realish thing that has existed for a while and not like every other made up thing
<knome> pleia2, :)
<czajkowski> TIL ?
<pleia2> today I learned
<czajkowski> ahhh
<elfy> ha :)
<czajkowski> the day we use up all the nice stuff in the house and dairy stuff and the day of lent begins  tomorrow
<czajkowski> as a child you're marched to church or your school brings you for Ash Wednesday in Ireland
<czajkowski> we learn all about culture in Ubunut :)
<elfy> :)
<pleia2> lemon on pancakes though, hm
<elfy> and sugar
<pleia2> sugar++
<popey> had to buy some nutella for sophie to have on hers today
<popey> just made a bunch for them to heat up later
<elfy> ewww
<elfy> that's something I yuk almost as much as peanut butter
<pleia2> can't say I'm a fan of either either
<pleia2> but nutella is muy popular for crepes over here
<popey> yeah, my pancakes are like crepes really, thin and massive
<elfy> :)
<czajkowski> lemon butter and sugar
<czajkowski> and a bucket of tea
<popey> I used to put cheese and soy sauce on my pancakes
<popey> but I was an odd kid
<popey> didn't like spaghetti bolognaise so would have spaghetti with cheese and soy instead
<elfy> one of mine thought that pasta with baked beans was nice
<popey> hmmmm
<elfy> can't say it did much more than make me frown :p
<knome> elfy, what's wrong with that!?
<knome> baked beans in tomato sauce with pasta... awesome.
<dpm> morning balloons, mhall119, I hope you had a nice long weekend! What's the status on the autopilot docs?
<mhall119> importer code is done, Mirv has given me a list of Qt doc packages that I need to sort through to figure out which ones have what I need to finish the QML auto-import, and I haven't heard from dbarth about API docs packages for yuidoc or cordova
<mhall119> "yuidoc API docs packages for the HTML5 platform stuff"
<mhall119> not docs for yuidoc itself
<dpm> mhall119, awesome, good work!
<dpm> mhall119, so do you need to figure out the points above first, or can the deployment start in parallel?
<mhall119> well, the bad news is that because I don't have all the source docs I need yet, this isn't going to be ready for deployment until after I'm back from SCaLE next week
<mhall119> dpm: I need all the source material ready and scripted before deploying
<dpm> mhall119, so to make sure I understand, the remaining things you need are: triage the QML docs list and the list of yui doc packages? Could someone else do this for you?
<mhall119> dpm: if someone can run down those docs packages for me, sure
<mhall119> they still would need to be incorporated into a script that generates a crontab file and installs if via the charm hooks
<dpm> mhall119, I'm not sure we can find someone to do the charm part, but if the rest helps freeing up part of your time, could you send me and balloons an e-mail with the list Timo gave you, how you're expecting the cron tab to be generated, and we can see if we can help with that part? I'll also chase dbarth
<mhall119> sure, give me a few minutes
<dpm> ok, thanks mhall119
<jcastro> mhall119, when do you arrive in CA?
<mhall119> jcastro: tomorrow
<mhall119> jcastro: you?
<jcastro> same
<jcastro> I would like to practice my talk on you though
<mhall119> supposed to land at LAX at 2:30pm
 * mhall119 needs to put his together on the flight over
<jcastro> yeah me too
<jcastro> I think Marco and I will just find a corner tomorrow and thursday to do stuff
<mhall119> when do you land?
<mhall119> my talk is at ubucon, so I don't even know what day I'm giving it
<jcastro> friday
<jcastro> you have tons of time
<mhall119> jose: when do you get to LAX?
<mhall119> ah, that's good to know :)
<jcastro> I get there at about 11am
<jcastro> so the nice thing is is everyone is there a few days early
<jcastro> so we should have plenty of time to make cool stuff
<mhall119> yeah, that'll be nice
<jose> mhall119: I land around noon, but after customs and immigration I suppose I'll get out around 2pm
<jose> oh shoot
<jose> my flight is early, will arrive at 11:20am
<Bl4ckD34Th> hi
<mhall119> jono: 40 minutes? geez
<balloons> have fun all you scale'ers!
<mhall119> balloons: you should come next time
<balloons> indeed!
<mhall119> jono: great review though, worth the 40 minutes :)
<jono> thnanks mhall119 :)
<czajkowski> If anyone knows someone in the bay area looking for work. We haev 2 open positons http://www.couchbase.com/careers?jvi=ooPQYfwL,Job
<czajkowski> figure folks in here know more folks :)
<balloons> czajkowski, local only yea?
<czajkowski> balloons: aye we'd like two in the bay area
<czajkowski> one for mobile and one general
<czajkowski> also loooking for east coast for general advocate
<mhall119> czajkowski: not remote?
<mhall119> gareth greenaway would be a great candidate, but he's in southern cali
<czajkowski> mhall119: not those roles
<czajkowski> mhall119: get him to ping me though
<mhall119> sure, I don't know if he's currently looking, but he'd be great in such a role
 * mhall119 will ask him in person tomorrow
<jcastro> pleia2, I'd like to run for this membership board thing
<jcastro> since I haven't really done anything useful in a while, heh
<elfy> nice jcastro :)
<mhall119> jcastro: \o/
<Bl4ckD34Th> i need a cloak
<Bl4ckD34Th> can you set a cloak for my please
<popey> ask in #freenode
<popey> or, if you're an ubuntu member, ask in #ubuntu-irc
 * popey upgrades a netbook from 13.04 all the way to 14.043
<popey> -3
<balloons> woot!
<balloons> ohh right, multiple boards even jcastro.. interesting
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-18
<pleia2> jcastro: yay :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: So, I ran into you randomly on the wordpress bugtracker ("Hrm, that picture looks like chris. Oh wait, it is Chris!") https://core.trac.wordpress.org/ticket/9221
<cjohnston> :)
<imnichol> Hey mhall119, the ubuntu on air calendar says that there's an Ubuntu Engineering broadcast at 1400Z today, and you're scheduled to speak.  Is that correct?
<czajkowski> popey: may be of interest Learn how #Couchbase Mobile addresses the 5 key security concerns during data sync & storage. Webinar on 19th February http://t.co/NvgzBkPZWO
<mhall119> jose: are you at the hotel?
<elfy> evening mhall119 :)
<mhall119> imnichol: sorry, was on a plane today, forgot to update it
<mhall119> elfy: afternoon :)
<imnichol> No problem mhall119, that was a little more important ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach, welcome back!
<dholbach> thanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<belkinsa> dholbach, did you get my e-mail from last week?
<dholbach> belkinsa, yes, I was on holidays for a few days and had a number of things to do
<dholbach> belkinsa, I didn't have much time to look into harvest into the last months/years
<belkinsa> I figured, but is it possible to pass on the ownership?  And I hope you had a good holiday.
<dholbach> belkinsa, I added ubuntu-women to the development team
<dholbach> what else do you need access to?
<belkinsa> But it doesn't give us power to add or remove members.
<belkinsa> Well, just add members, not remove.
<dholbach> I made you an admin
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<dholbach> and no disrespect or anything, but up until now nobody on the team produced any patches at all - I really don't feel comfortable giving up my admin status before that has happened
<dholbach> I know I could probably have done more to support you
<belkinsa> I understand, I only needed power to add people.  I will allow you to have the review of the merges before they merge.
<dholbach> but I just didn't know where to start helping out as it's really been a long time since I hacked on it
<dholbach> and I don't know how many people still use harvest nowadays
<dholbach> but it's good that Dylan still wants to help out :)
<belkinsa> I have a plan and let me forward that e-mail to you.
<dholbach> cool
<belkinsa> Sent.
<belkinsa> Basiclly, we are think about starting with the bugs and getting them coded in before working on something else.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> so to respond to the mail: as I said, I don't think working on bugs requires ownership status of the team
<belkinsa> Oh.  But I thought you need to be a member of the team to create a patch.
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> anyone can propose a patch
<belkinsa> Gotcha.  So, we could started work on this earlier.  *facepalms*
<dholbach> no worries :)
<belkinsa> Okay, I think I know what to do, based on what you have said, and keep the discussion and the work on the Ubuntu Women mailing-list and submit the patches via assigned bugs in order for you to review.  I will also report to you when needed.  Sounds good?
<dholbach> sure :)
<belkinsa> \o/ and thank you.
<ochosi> popey: ping
<popey> ochosi: hi
<ochosi> popey: would it be ok if i quickly PM you about a community donation application?
<popey> sure
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here. See you all tomorrow!
<belkinsa> popey, have you e-mailed UW Mailing-list on how to get invoulved in Ubuntu Phone Project?
<popey> no. :(
<popey> i suck
<belkinsa> Okay, just checking.
<belkinsa> No, I understand, you have other things to do.
<dagerian> Anyone mind helping find a solution to my problem?
<popey> dagerian: that entirely depends what the problem is
<dagerian> It is a boot issue.
<popey> You probably want #ubuntu for support
<dagerian> ok
<knome> wow, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community/ looks dead
<knome> let's say i had a wordpress theme that would be ideal for community teams to use... under which team/project should it go?
<pleia2> maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes ?
<knome> mmh..
<knome> too bad all this is so scattered and non-documented :(
<pleia2> maybe you can help us gather it up :)
<knome> hrhr
<knome> :)
<pleia2> there's a wiki here that references it, but it's hard to know how you'd find this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebThemes
 * pleia2 pack up for airplane now
<knome> hf
<knome> let me underline that i'm not against doing something, but for once, i'd like to be a contributor, not a maintainer..
 * Bl4ckD34Th Bl4ckD34Th return to take your soul! You own to Bl4ckD34Th!!!
<knome> Bl4ckD34Th, uhhh...
<Bl4ckD34Th> sorry
<Bl4ckD34Th> my bnc go crazy
<knome> apparently
<Bl4ckD34Th> i stop it right now
<Bl4ckD34Th> sorry
<knome> it's fine, thanks for the consideration :)
<Bl4ckD34Th> k
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> anyone know why we're seeing requests for pizzas on the Ubuntu devel list
<czajkowski> a tad odd and laced with tone :)
 * czajkowski hugs dpm 
<elfy> :)
 * dpm hugs czajkowski back :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone!
<popey> o/
<dpm> calling it a day too, going to teach some swing, have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-22
<Silverlion> good evening community ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-22
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach o/ How was the weekend?
<popey> morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hey davidcalle
<dholbach> it was great - very relaxing - how was yours?
<popey> I'll be afk most of the week I think
 * dholbach hugs popey 
 * davidcalle hugs popey as well, nothing serious I hope?
<davidcalle> dholbach: fine, caught conjunctivitis from the kids, but I went to a cool petting farm yesterday with them yesterday, so let's say it equals out :D
<dholbach> bah... that sucks :-/
<dholbach> hope you'll be better soon again
<popey> No, I'll be at https://www.embedded-world.de/
<popey> so no Q&A or team meeting for me this week
<popey> but I'll be on telegram (and will get pings on irc)
<davidcalle> popey: well, that can be qualified as "serious"
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks, I'm quite fine :)
<dholbach> ok :)
<svij> morning!
<svij> dpm (or anyone else): can you tell me why ubucon.org is down and where/who hosts it?
<dpm> morning svij
<popey> hah
<dpm> svij, it's hosted from a shared box marcoceppi set up for us at amazon IIRC
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> o/
<svij> dpm: isn't he hat MWC? Can you talk to him or what should we do?
<dpm> svij, I'm not at MWC this week, but I'll send him an e-mail. Logging into the site, it seems juju is not even returning the output of juju status :/
<svij> oh ok :-/
<svij> what I wanted to say is, if he is at MWC, he probably won't have much time
<svij> brb ~30min
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> ello hows everyone ?
<davidcalle> czajkowski: great, you?
<czajkowski> davidcalle: not bad looking at my crazy work inbox and wondering where to start
<czajkowski> but each morning I have a 9:30am stand up with the team so will decide my day after that
<czajkowski> davidcalle: you?
<davidcalle> czajkowski: when in doubt, delete email :)
<czajkowski> davidcalle: lol I wish!
<svij> dpm: thanks for handling the communication… need to delegate the work on the website later then. :)
<MooDoo> I was ok until davmor2 made me look at lxc
<czajkowski> davidcalle: I  like to get to inbox 0 by friday and I *try* never to let my work mail box go over 10 mails not answered so it keeps it in check
<davidcalle> czajkowski: fine, had a great weekend with the kids (petting farm!), drowning in coffe since two hours, a prety good monday ahead :)
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> we added new hens to our collection at the weekend
<davidcalle> czajkowski: I have a *lot* of Thunderbird filters to sort my email in ~20 folders. 90% I just "Mark as read" :)
<czajkowski> fresh eggs daily ftw :)
<davidcalle> That's nice :)
<czajkowski> aye if not a little noisy atm due to old hens V new hens settling down
<davidcalle> But... chicken fights are illegal!
<czajkowski> well yes
<davidcalle> :)
<czajkowski> but there is a natural pecking order to establish
<czajkowski> old and new
<czajkowski> so in the old group of 3 we knew who was top hen
<czajkowski> and in the new 3 you can kinda see one top hen but all 6 together needs to restablish the new hen pecking order
<davidcalle> Same happening at home between the 20 month old and the 7 month old :p
<czajkowski> 20 month and 7 month
<czajkowski> wow
<popey> o/ see you all soon
<davidcalle> popey: have fun!
<dpm> dholbach, omw
<dpm> dholbach, ah, forget it, got the times wrong
<dpm> will be omw in 30 mins :)
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> :)
<pleia2> so, "tracking" also doesn't send me emails when new replies are made on discourse, looks like really the only way to tune is to turn on emails for everything, and turn off specific categories I don't want emails for
<pleia2> which, ultimately, is why this site continues to be pretty unusable for me
<knome> o hai pleia2
<belkinsa> pleia2, what version is the Discourse on?
<pleia2> no idea
<belkinsa> Okay.
<pleia2> maybe a newer version is better :)
<belkinsa> It is, Mozilla uses Discourse and it's the updated one and that feature works.
<pleia2> you can subscribe to email alerts for specific categories?
<belkinsa> I think so.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day, see you tomorrow!
<balloons> pleia2, perhaps filing an issue / inquiring on https://github.com/discourse/discourse?
<pleia2> balloons: I'm just giving feedback, don't really have the time to invest in this seriously
<pleia2> jcastro had asked why it wasn't working for me as an email gateway thing
<balloons> pleia2, sure, i suppose the message is for anyone wondering about features.
<balloons> For my part it's sad it wasn't adopted, but it wasn't. So it doesn't really matter if it solves all of our problems and slices bread.
<jcastro> I don't understand the problem
<pleia2> jcastro: maybe I'll just need to explain with words on a phone some time
<pleia2> (not this week, sprinting)
<jcastro> yeah I don't see the value of fixing it?
<pleia2> oh ok
<jcastro> I mean, why spend all this time reconfiguring it?
<pleia2> well, people didn't know about the site, some folks seem interested now that they do
<jcastro> fixing the email integration won't really help anything
<jcastro> it's still not going to fix the underlying problem
<jcastro> it'll fix it for a handful of people I guess
<pleia2> I guess I misunderstood the intent of your initial email
<jcastro> yeah I just don't see the point unless that fix brings in a few thousand new users in
<knome> one thing i bumped with discourse was that even when the finnish loco was created a group and ack'd we could use finnish communication, somebody came bluntly commenting we need to talk in english
<jcastro> why would you listen to that person?
<jcastro> and also why would that person care?
<knome> i wouldn't, but i wouldn't like them to clutter our threads
<jcastro> oh, well that's a configuration value
<knome> well, yeah.
<knome> which isn't done
<knome> so there you go, one more thing why i think discourse might have failed
<jcastro> https://discourse.mozilla-community.org/ is an example
<jcastro> they default to a category view
<jcastro> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/categories
<jcastro> pleia2: sorry, reading up it sounds like I'm yelling
<jcastro> what I mean today is it wouldn't make sense to fix the email config and then take it down like a month later
<knome> yelling or not, to me it seems like you want to tear it down regardless what kind of feedback you got from people
<knome> so maybe you should just do that.
<jcastro> oh, well so far no one's stepped up
<pleia2> jcastro: if you're set in your opinion that it's not and will never be useful, I won't continue providing feedback
<jcastro> and the people who run it see it as a failure so I suspect the session will be an open/shut case
<knome> pleia2 just did, commenting about the email features; i just did, commenting about locos
<pleia2> that's fine, I just thought your email was asking for feedback and discussion
<knome> i thought the same tbh
 * knome shrugs
<jcastro> oh, I see what you guys are saying!
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I misunderstood
<jcastro> was there another thread I missed?
<jcastro> my initial mail is more of proposing a shutdown, not keeping it around?
<pleia2> still the same thread that's been going on since your first post
<pleia2> people providing feedback, explaining why they don't like reddit, etc
<knome> sure. but it feels like that you've already decided the outcome regardless of people telling how discourse could be improved and how it could be useful for them
<knome> but then you go on saying it's not worth to change the configuration now
<knome> so why don't you just announce the closure?
<knome> why ask for feedback?
<pleia2> I guess I read too much into the subject "Future of Ubuntu Discourse?" (I actually did think it was a question)
<jcastro> well someone recommend it becoming a topic of UOS
<knome> it totally leaves the future open, it isn't clear to me either that it WILL be shut down
<jcastro> I don't think just shutting it down abruptly is a good idea
<pleia2> according to the thread, someone did
<pleia2> "Marco said he'd create a session. Apparently he hasn't yet.. :
<jcastro> well, I would assume if someone stepped up and made it a priority to work on then that might work
<knome> but if you don't think trying to make it work is a good idea either... it doesn't seem like it's sensible to waste people's teim on "feedback"/"discussion"
<jcastro> sort of like "hey if someone wants to fix this do the work, otherwise it goes away", just like you would for a package
<knome> s/teim/time/
<jcastro> knome: oh I think it could totally work
<jcastro> no one has committed to doing such a thing is the problem
<jcastro> of course it could all work if we spent a ton of time doing that
<pleia2> if anyting came of this thread, the first problem is that it faded into obscurity after being launched, so lots of folks didn't know about it
<pleia2> we don't really link to it anywhere in our community, it's hard to find
<knome> well, there are two of us who have pointed out things that either 1) should work (email notifications) or that are 2) configuration options
<knome> those don't sound like they take you a week to implement
<knome> yes, and what pleia2 said; if it's not discoverable, how can people use it?
<knome> i wouldn't say a platform has failed if it's hidden; it's not the platforms fault, it's the communications fault
<jcastro> pleia2: I think those were all solveable problems
<pleia2> anyway, actual work now :) I don't have a strong opinion about keeping it around and certainly can't lead anything here
<jcastro> but the real issue is the forums people didn't want to do a software upgrade
<jcastro> we can't really force them to upgrade
<jcastro> so we have a half-sort-of forum that no one is using and limped around for a while
<pleia2> ubuntuforums.org or discourse?
<jcastro> I would argue both. :)
<pleia2> the death of ubuntuforums.org has been greatly exaggerated
<jcastro> I don't think "let's have both" works
<pleia2> it is still active, and huge
<pleia2> it's just awful ;)
<jcastro> traffic peaked in 2k8
<jcastro> and has been declining since
<jcastro> but I would say it has a core group that is active
<jcastro> but having "two forums" confuses people I guess
<jcastro> so killing off the least popular one seems like a better idea than having 2
<pleia2> ubuntuforums.org will likely never die fully
<jcastro> right but this isn't about ubuntuforums
<pleia2> discourse always seemed like a social experiment, less about support (though there is some)
<jcastro> we _know_ people didn't use discourse
<jcastro> anyway sorry for the confusion, I'll submit a session to UOS since Marco is on the road
<jcastro> mhall119: in the pending queue for UOS now
<mhall119> jcastro: ack, I'll setup tracks and track leads soon so it can be approved and scheduled
<mhall119> hey, jcastro, want to be a track lead? :)
<jcastro> mhall119: heh, nice try!
<czajkowski> mhall119: then jcastro would have to use a wiki :o
<mhall119> wait, you said Marco is on the road, want to volunteer him to be a track lead?
<jcastro> mhall119: jgrimm or someone on that team would be the way to go
<jcastro> our team doesn't even really work on ubuntu directly anyway
<jcastro> make the ubuntu server team do it. :D
<mhall119> "that team"? Are you not on that tema?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> I haven't worked on ubuntu since I was on your team
<mhall119> jcastro: do you have time today or later in the week for a hangout to chat about juju stuff? I want to try and get back in that loop this year
<jcastro> Yeah, after Wed.
<mhall119> cool, I'll give you a ping sometime thursday then, thanks
<jcastro> Marco is on the CC now though, so I suppose you could trick him to be a track lead and he wouldn't know any better
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, but he'd be on the community track then
<jcastro> mhall119: I need like 2 issues fixed in xenial before we talk, that's why I need to wait
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> they released over the weekend in the devel ppa and boom
<jcastro> mhall119: are you on xenial?
<mhall119> not yet, been waiting for idle time to make the jump (going to re-install with the 64bit image) but haven't found any idle time yet :)
<jcastro> I got a new thinkpad this weekend so I did a clean reinstall
<jcastro> pleia2: no new submissions for the opensourceinfra list? Was kind of hoping you'd get flooded
<pleia2> jcastro: last one was mediawiki
<pleia2> the linux foundation has some, and the creative commons folks as well, they've promised patches, some day :)
<pleia2> I wish LF has more, they're a bit more paranoid than I expected about specifics, instead they tend to open source their generic puppet modules and tools
<jcastro> doing this actually helped me find a bunch of bugs of stuff that is open but not indexed anywhere
<pleia2> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-23
<jose> hey jcastro, did you have that call with elmo?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119: who of us will do the Q&A today?
<dholbach> popey won't be around today
<davidcalle> dholbach: can do
<dpm> I can as well
<dholbach> I was in the one last week, but I can do it too
<dholbach> just thought it'd be good if we could plan and set up the event a bit earlier than last time :)
<dpm> wow, snowing again here
<jcastro> jose: not until thursday
<dpm> hey jcastro, who can help us figuring out how to bring back ubucon.org online? We're planning UbuCon Europe and we really need it back live. I couldn't even get 'juju status' on the jumping station
<dpm> balloons, are hangouts working for you today, and if so, are you up for the Q&A?
<dpm> if not, mhall119 or dholbach, would you be up for it even though you were on last week?
<balloons> ohh, so long as I'm not the only one hosting, I think it'll be fine
<balloons> but I suppose if there are others availible it would be safer heh. Google loves me until it doesn't
<dholbach> dpm, sure...
<jose> dpm: si necesitas, te puedo dar una mano en un momento
<dpm> balloons, I'll be there too today
<dpm> jose, sería genial. Tienes credenciales para entrar en la jumpstation?
<dpm> balloons, awesome work with the core apps tests doc!
<balloons> yea, I thought it would be good to have a mapping for every test we touch, in case anyone wants that much detail :-)
<dpm> cool
<dpm> I think it makes it much easier to see the overall picture of the QA status of core apps
<jose> dpm: no las tengo, pero podemos hacer un troubleshooting básico hasta que jorge aparezca
<dpm> balloons, quick question: would it be possible to a) add the counts for the unit, integration and manual tests, in the same way you did for the acceptance tests? and b) have the conditional formatting be green if > 0?
<dpm> jose, ok, podemos hacer las dos cosas, te añado las credenciales
<balloons> dpm, I considered adding counts for those. Sure, let me tewak
<dpm> balloons, cool. Yeah, I'm thinking as we're going through this, it might be worth having some metrics
<dpm> and then the formatting is consistent across all test columns
<jcastro> dpm: marco is at MWC so mostly unavailable
<jcastro> dpm: is it running in canonicstack?
<jcastro> or in aws?
<dpm> jcastro, aws
<jcastro> ok, I'll text him to let him know asap
<jcastro> has anyone been able to get a hold of him?
<dpm> we've got a shared jumpstation from where it's all managed
<jcastro> ack
<dpm> I e-mailed yesterday, but haven't heard back. I assumed he was traveling or at MWC
<dholbach> balloons, so you and myself for the Q&A later on?
<balloons> Indeed
<jose> dpm: so, apparently jujud is down, should be as simple as starting it again, but what worries me is the fact that the service is not up... should be even if jujud is down
<dpm> jcastro, and none of us can bring it up without the sudo password :/
<jose> the other option would be launching a new instance and using that in the meanwhile
<jcastro> hey so I telegrammed him, dpm, do you know anyone you can ping at MWC to get ahold of marco?
<jcastro> aka. let's ping multiple people
<jose> I can try and ping Amber
<dpm> willcooke or olli. Let me see who else
<jcastro> Left a voicemail too
<balloons> dholbach, so 1500 or 1600 for the q and a?
 * balloons is curious why we have 2 entries again in calendar ;-(
<jose> blame timezones, it's scheduled to start in 53 mins
<dholbach> no, 1h53m
<jose> ?
<dholbach> 16 UTC
<jose> when did we move it?
<balloons> ahh, indeed, joseeantonior@gmail.com created the one at 1500
<balloons> blah, sorry
<jose> last time you blamed me because it was at 16 and told me to move it to 15, now we back at 16?
<balloons> we've been as early as 1400 and as late as 1600
<balloons> depending on the wind, weather, and timezones
<jose> >.>
<jose> ok, set a time for the next months and let me know so I can set all of the events to that time
<jcastro> jose: he's stuck at the booth, is spinning up a new instance an option?
<dholbach> jose, it's because of DST I think
<jose> jcastro: I can spin up a new instance and we can change DNSs
<jcastro> that seems like a safe bet for now
<jose> dholbach: yup, but we need to set a UTC time and stick to it
<jose> dpm: ok, if you give me around an hour I can spin up a new instance and then we can copy stuff over
<dholbach> jose, no, because that'd mean that the Europeans work an hour later
<dholbach> (half of the year)
<jose> oh, the q&a is your last hour of the day
<dholbach> yep
<jose> ok, but let me know when those time changes please, that we tweets go off alright and people don't get confused with the cal :)
<jose> when those time changes happen*
<dholbach> ok :)
<dpm> jose, sorry, just finished our call with Daniel. Let me get hold of willcooke to see if he can physically grab Marco. If it's just as simple as bringing juju back up, that'd save you quite a lot of work
<dholbach> balloons, so you and myself for the Q&A later on?
<dholbach> or did you set up the event already?
<balloons> I did not setup the event dholbach, no
<dholbach> ok... I'll do it then
<balloons> dholbach, thanks. And yes, we'll do it, and we have an hour before we're live
<dpm> jose, jcastro, I guess another instance will mean a new IP address? I'm not sure what would be quicker, we'd need to get hold of Richard Gaskin to point the domain to the new IP, and I'm not sure if he's around today
<dpm> and then the IP change to propagate?
<jose> dpm: yes, unfortunately it's our best bet right now because Marco is stuck at the booth
<jose> if you want me to spin up that instance just lmk
<dpm> jose, mhall119, can I leave it in your hands to decide on the best course of action to get ubucon.org back online? You guys are far more experts than I when it comes to deployments, and I trust you to take the best decision
<jose> I can definitely work on it. if mhall119 or you want to have a call to discuss it/deploy it, I'm free all day long
<jose> I know your EOD is approaching, but I'll be around all US day long in case Mike is available later
<mhall119> jose: I'm available any time, what's our current status with the site?
<jose> mhall119: site is down, jujud in the instance is down and I can't reboot it - don't have the sudo password to reboot it, only Marco has it and we're blocked until he's free or out of MWC
<mhall119> jcastro: do you happen to know what password marcoceppi used for the ubucon.org site?
 * dpm hugs jose
 * jose hugs dpm back
<czajkowski> mhall119: upwithjujudownwithwiki
<mhall119> lol
 * mhall119 tries it anyway
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> dpm: tracks are setup in summit
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<dpm> thanks dholbach for running the Q&A!
<dpm> it was a fun one today, have a nice rest of the day!
<dholbach> yeah, you too
<jose> mhall119: have time for a call now?
<dpm> mhall119, ah, I forgot to ask you, how did the Fairphone meeting with mariogrip go yesterday?
<mhall119> dpm: no breakthroughs on the Mir side, but he suspects it's related to the other kernel problems, same with wifi. He's documenting those so we can take them to the FP contacts you sent
<mhall119> jose: sorry, was eating lunch, I'm available now
<jose> mhall119: sounds good, will send you a link in a bit?
<mhall119> jose: hang on, I have to load Firefox
<jose> lol np
<dpm> thanks for the update mhall119
<marcoceppi> jose: mhall119 what is the jumpstations
<marcoceppi> mhall119 jose I don't have much time before I have to pack up
<marcoceppi> mhall119 jose on the jumpstation, investigating
<mhall119> marcoceppi: jose wanted to try and restart some stuff, or su to eco user, or something
<marcoceppi> mhall119: why? juju is /not/ running on this machine it's a client
<marcoceppi> it looks like amazon killed those instances
<mhall119> marcoceppi: can you first see if the ubucon.org node still exist?
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> do we have backups?
<marcoceppi> i don't see them in the ec2 dashboard
<mhall119> or block storage devices still available?
<marcoceppi> let me check if put the backup script in plcae
<marcoceppi> okay, while I try to do disaster recovery, I'm going to redeploy the charms
<mhall119> marcoceppi: we set some EC2_ environment variables
<mhall119> you'll probably want to unset those
<mhall119> though that shouldn't cause the error there...
<marcoceppi> :(
<marcoceppi> wtf aws
<marcoceppi> they took out like half of the deployments
 * mhall119 hopes marcoceppi isn't live-demoing anything this week
<marcoceppi> no, not my demos
<marcoceppi> but like
<mhall119> marcoceppi: did we get backups?
<marcoceppi> half ofthe Charm Developer Program accounts
<marcoceppi> none, all the disks, instances, gone
<marcoceppi> I'm checking the API logs
<dpm> oh
<mhall119> I think we've officially ruined marcoceppi's evening
<dpm> does it mean there is no way to recover the site's content?
<marcoceppi> no, you guys didn't do this
<marcoceppi> stupid clouds are ephemeral and I didn't put the backup cron in place to sync them off the servers
<marcoceppi> I messed up you alls week
<marcoceppi> Okay, so I've redeployed, I'm putting the backup cron in place, I'm so sorry
<marcoceppi> I'm going to RCA the heck outta this
<marcoceppi> I am not happy about 15 aws instances going missing
<marcoceppi> traveling brb 1 hr
<dpm> marcoceppi, so just to be clear, there is absolutely no way to recover the content?
<marcoceppi> dpm: not that I'm aware of at this time
<marcoceppi> dpm: wayback machine and google cache migh thelp
<dpm> no copies on archive.org either :/
<svij> ouch
<dpm> does anyone have any other ideas how to get back some of the data at least? This was months of work
<marcoceppi> mhall119  dpm: 52.90.179.155 so sorry :((((((
<svij> dpm: https://web.archive.org/web/20151222184907/http://ubucon.org/en/
<svij> seems to work?
<svij> hm not all subpages
<dpm> svij, ah, nice find!
<marcoceppi> some content > no
 * marcoceppi cries in corner
<dpm> svij, only the front page is online as far as I can tell
<svij> hm, only talks available :/
<svij> https://web.archive.org/web/20160112104741/http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/talks/ this one works aswell
<dpm> oh, didn't see talks
<marcoceppi> svij dpm please let me know if there's anyhting I can do to help
 * dpm starts saving pages
<marcoceppi> I have to run to catch a bus
<marcoceppi> I will be back online in a bit
<svij> ok, thanks so far marcoceppi
<mhall119> thanks marcoceppi
<dpm> marcoceppi, we'll let you go, thanks. If there is _anything_  you can think of for us to recover at least some of the content, that'd be awesome
<marcoceppi> svij dpm I don' thave a solution or RCA atm, you're not the only ones affected, you just the only one I didn't set up the cron for
<marcoceppi> that won't happen again
<svij> RCA?
<svij> dpm: http://www.cachedview.com/index.php?lang=de putting the links over there does load the text-content, thats good!
<marcoceppi> root cause analysis - why did this happen and how to not have it happen again
<jose> thanks for your help marcoceppi
<svij> ah, didn't know that
<svij> dpm: is there anything gone which was not publicly on the webpage?
<dpm> svij, all info was public, there were no private pages
<svij> good
<svij> so we can use the data from google cache
<mhall119> dpm: svij: jose: google cache has some content as well
<svij> mhall119: that's what I just said^^
<dpm> svij, I'm saving the pages as soon as I find a cached version - so far I've found part of the front page, ubucon summit page, schedule
<svij> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/travel-and-accommodation/
<mhall119> svij: ah, I wasn't familiar with cachedview.com
<svij> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/travel-and-accommodation/
<svij> arg
<dpm> it will still be quite a lot of work to format the pages, but if we can find as many as possible, then this will reduce it from a disaster to "a lot of work", which I can live with
<svij> there is every page accessible
<svij> I'll c/p it here and you can save them up:
<svij> Sponsors: https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/sponsors/
<svij> UbuCon LA https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-latin-america/
<svij> or any better ideas to collect the content?
<mhall119> wget them and gzip them up?
<jose> I can help migrate the site tomorrow or later, but need to do some stuff now
<svij> might better option
<jose> but please assign me something
<mhall119> thank sfor your help earlier jose
<jose> and I'll look over it as soon as I have time
 * svij should go back to his slides and his exam tomorrow :/
<jose> no worries mhall119
<jose> svij: go study! real life first!
<jose> also, it would be a great time to consider moving the site to IS hosting
<svij> jose: I do now! Thanks for your help ;)
<dpm> svij, yeah, go back to slides + study, you've helped quite a lot already!
<mhall119> jose: mojo :(
<jose> mhall119: afaik they only require the service to be charmed, which is already done
<dpm> mhall119, or canonistack?
<mhall119> jose: they require a mojo spec now too
<dpm> jose, we wished
<jose> blah
<mhall119> dpm: canonistack is less reliable than AWS
<jose> what I was about to say
<jose> if you want I can start working on that later today
<mhall119> it's intentionally that way too, it's not for production hosting
<dpm> so if I understand it correctly, the most immediate actions are:
<dpm> - redeploy the site
<mhall119> already done
<dpm> - fetch the content
<dpm> - upload the content
<mhall119>  - change the DNS to point to 52.90.179.155
<jose> as soon as the content is uploaded, I can get ahold of Richard
<dpm> - set up backups
<svij> "set up backups" should be moved to point 1. ;)
<svij> (or task 1)
<dpm> lol, I agree
<dpm> jose, mhall119, I guess we can already change the DNS even if the content is not there yet?
<svij> no web page or broken webpage…
<svij> ok, really should close IRC now…
<svij> o/
<dpm> have a nice evening svij!
<svij> "nice evening" … need to study. :P but thanks!
<mhall119> jose: may as well start the DNS change now, it'll take time and at least the new IP responds to request
<dpm> jose, mhall119, do you know who can set up the backups, is it marcoceppi only?
<jose> dpm: he's already set them up afaik
<jose> mhall119: ok, as soon as I'm back I'll ping richard, need to run to the store
<dpm> marcoceppi, when you're back online, can you confirm they're set up and backed up offsite?
<dpm> jose, mhall119, http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubucon-recovery
<dpm> also, another option could be to host the site at Digital Ocean. It works well with juju, and actually the first version of the site was hosted there
<mhall119> it's already back up on AWS
<mhall119> let's focus on gettign the content back there, we can talk about moving it elsewhere once marco is back to normal hours
<dpm> mhall119, can you help me populating the cached pages list on the etherpad? I'll start creating the IA on the live site now, but I'll have to go soon and continue uploading tomorrow morning
<dpm> ok, I need to run, I'll follow up on e-mail
<dpm> cheers
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning
<dpm> morgen popey
<dholbach> popey, how was the beer? and how's the conference? :)
 * dpm notes the order of priorities in the question
<dholbach> well noted :-P
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<popey> dholbach: busy!
<popey> two most sought after things at this conference:-
<popey> 1) Chair
<popey> 2) Power socket
<popey> I have both \o/
<dholbach> NICE :)
 * dholbach hugs popey 
<popey> I have eaten a lot of sausages since being in germany
<popey> This is a good thing.
<popey> Went out with some Suse guys last night and ended up buying a beer mug :)
<czajkowski> popey: more stickers for your laptop :p
<popey> heh
<dholbach> lunch time
<dholbach> all right my friends... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all 
<dpm> jose, did you manage to get hold of Richard for the DNS change?
<jose> dpm: no, I fear that if we do the dns change google may update its cache and delete our backup
<jose> so we need to grab *all* the content first
<dpm> hm, bummer
<dpm> jose, mhall119, can you give a hand with populating the cached pages list at http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubucon-recovery ?
<jose> sure, as soon as I get my pc on
<jose> trying to find a grounded plug in the office :P
<mhall119> dpm: let me finish up the devportal work I'm doing now and I will
<dpm> thanks guys
<jose> mhall119: can you please check /en/events/ubucon-summit-us and /en/events/ubucon-latin-america? I wanna check they're keeping the format I'm seeing
<mhall119> jose: not sure what you're seeing, but they look good to me
<jose> ok cool
<jose> I just talked to Richard and he can change the ip address on the dns as soon as I send it to him
<jose> I'm in the process of recovering everything, so as soon as everything's back on the new instance (at least the text) I'll tell him to update it, and should be up by tomorrow!
<mhall119> jose: is the etherpad up to date with which pages are still TODO?
<jose> mhall119: it is
<jose> I'm finishing copying over some of them
<mhall119> jose: ok, so are there any pages left to add that we have cached data for?
<jose> mhall119: I'm not sure, were there any other pages on the site apart from those in the pag?
<jose> pad*
<mhall119> I don't know, unfortunately
<mhall119> jose: can I edit the ubucon summit us sponsors page?
<jose> please go ahead
<jose> all of those I've marked as 'done' are the ones that I've copied the content over
<jose> I think the most tedious thing left to do is reupload all the images
<mhall119> ack, thanks
<mhall119> I'll upload the ones I have
<jose> cool!
<mhall119> oh course, now I can't find any of the sponsor images I uploaded :/
<jose> eh
<jose> also, the travel and accommodation page is lost
<mhall119> well, that's not as historically relevant at least
<jose> the ubucon paris, florida and germany pages are also lost
<jose> though I'm not sure if there was any content in there
<mhall119> I'mnot sure there was anything on the Florida one
<svij> hey jose and mhall119
<jose> o/
<svij> I'm pretty sure there were some caches with ubucon germany, paris etc…
<jose> if you had the links to those I'd really appreciate it
<svij> lemme check…
<jose> also, /en/sponsors, I can't find it on google or wayback machine
<jose> wuf
<jose> wut*
<svij> done ;)
<svij> copy pasted the links to http://www.cachedview.com/index.php and it worked
<jose> thank you!
<svij> thank you too for recoverying everything :)
<jose> happy to help :)
<jose> actually, I think the one we lost was /en/ubucon-summit-us/sponsors, not /en/sponsors
<jose> no, no, it was /en/sponsors
<czajkowski> interesting Xamarin just bought out by Microsoft
<czajkowski> http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/24/microsoft-finally-acquires-mobile-app-development-company-xamarin/
<jcastro> I wonder if jason smith still works there
<mhall119> jcastro: we had several ex-canonicalers there
<mhall119> folks from the unity7/nux side
<mhall119> jose: sponsors images re-uploaded
<jose> mhall119: woot woot, thanks!
<jose> I think I'm done with all pages but /en/sponsors, I can't find a cache of that one :(
<jcastro> david siegel was the other one
<mhall119> jcastro: njpatel too I thought
<jcastro> according to linked in ....
<jcastro> neil and remember cody russell?!
<czajkowski> jcastro: he does inded
<jcastro> neil didn't go there directly though iirc, he did some cloud gig inbetween
<czajkowski> it's interesting as I see them at events, but not at the same level as android or ios developers
<jcastro> seif lofty, I didn't know he was at xamarin
<jcastro> manish sinha
<jose> wow, linkedin is being useful!
<jcastro> manuel de la pena, he was canonical
<mhall119> jose: it was bound to happen sooner or later ;)
<jose> :P
<mhall119> so, Microsoft buys (ex)Canonical( employees)
<svij> hah
<jcastro> a ton of these guys are ex-Novell
<jcastro> it's like all the old mono guys
<jcastro> sanday armstrong, rodrigo moya, etc
<jcastro> here's another one, mikkel kamstrup
<jcastro> good for them though, it's nice to see friends be successful
<mhall119> yeah,hopefully they all got some cut of the deal
<jcastro> I feel like working with Jason ~ 11.04 took like 5 years off his life
<jose> ok, so all of the pages in ubucon.org have been re-instated, at least on the admin side. I've opened a new browser and gone to the page, and it's still not showing up the latest
<mhall119> jose: we found /en/sponsors/?
<jose> mhall119: I didn't, went to the page svij pointed to and just gives 404's
<jose> I remember there was stuff in there such as the sponsorship brochure
<mhall119> ok
<svij> yep, I also checked…
<jose> I have the brochure downloaded iirc
<mhall119> dholbach found a handy "import" plugin for Django CMS, I'd like to use that to import the sponsors from the next Ubucon event page onto /en/sponsors/
<mhall119> I have the brochure too
<jose> ok, I'm wondering why the pages are not showing up on the public site, even though I've published them
<mhall119> jose: cache?
<jose> yeah
<mhall119> parent page not published?
<jose> cache, it was
<jose> just need to get the images up and the menu on the ubucon-summit-us pages
<jose> but all pages but /sponsors have been copied over! \o/
<jose> I think it's safe for us to tell Richard to update dnss now
<mhall119> jose: me to, we can find the rest of the images as we can, I've uploaded everything I still had
<jose> sounds good :) I think there's some of them on the wayback machine, I'll check later
<mhall119> jose: I'm running out for a bit, ping me on Telegram if you need me
<jose> sounds good, thanks!
<svij> jose: \o/
<jose> Richard just confirmed that the records have been updated, so propagation should take up to 24h
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> salut mes amis
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> good morning
<mhall119> dpm: I'm glad you still had all the speaker images from ubucon.org
<mhall119> dpm: can you add them to http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/speakers/ as well?
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I'm doing it right now. Thanks a lot for uploading the pages yesterday.
<dpm> mhall119, where did you find this image? http://ubucon.org/media/cms_page_media/3/ubuntu-community_qobU7dv.png - I remember creating it, but I can't find the higher resolution version
<mhall119> dpm: I created it yesterday, I couldn't remember what was used there previously and wanted to put something there before the DNS change happened
<dpm> mhall119, ah, gotcha. In that case, I found the original image and put it back on the front page. Now I remember the round picture I created was another one: the one with the ubuntu banner in the speakers grid
<dpm> mhall119, I noticed the sponsors page is marked as BLOCKED in the etherpad - couldn't we recover a cached version?
<mhall119> dpm: no, unfortunately we couldn't
<mhall119> however, dholbach was telling me about this include plugin he found for django CMS which I think we can use on that page to pull in sponsors from the next event
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/add-inherit-plugin/+merge/286622
<dpm> mhall119, argh :/. In any case, I've just finished recovering http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/speakers
<dpm> Good thing I still had the images locally
<mhall119> yeah, I didn't have the sponsors images locally anymore, I had to find where I got them all from
 * popey waves from Nuremberg airport
 * dholbach hugs popey 
<dholbach> safe travels!
<popey> Thanks :)
<jono> dpm, hey, are we good to chat in 5?
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> dpm, rocking
<jono> dpm, just lob me a link when you are ready
<dpm> ok, omw
 * dholbach calls it a day - have a good one everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> hello
<dholbach> hey popey
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> welll I surrived the week
<czajkowski> thank crunchy it's Friday
<dholbach> balloons, you left canonical irc
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: it's time for our biweekly update again
<dholbach> please add the stuff from the last two weeks to the doc
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<czajkowski> balloons: has left canonical ?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> IRC
<dholbach> maybe just his bouncer
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> :)
<dpm> phew... :-)
<czajkowski> would be one way to tell your boss you're no longer working for them :)
<dpm> very subtle :)
<czajkowski> would be a bit of a Ta Daaaa it's Friday here's a surprise
<czajkowski> poor balloons is going to log on to some strange comments about him leaving canonical today and wonder what's gone on
<dpm> :)
<balloons> Ohh noes!
 * balloons pinches himself to stop dreaming
<dpm> balloons, popey, mhall119, davidcalle, friendly reminder about filling in the biweekly update doc, I'll resume sending the updates later on today
<mhall119> dpm: link?
<dpm> mhall119, it will take either of us the same time to find it in gdrive :)
<mhall119> touche
 * dpm hugs mhall119
 * mhall119 hugs dpm :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and a great weekend too!
<davidcalle> dpm: mhall119: balloons: popey: dholbach: Have a nice weekend o/
<popey> o/
<dholbach> you too!
<balloons> bonné weekend davidcalle
<popey> dpm: I am updating the doc, but in meetings, so it's sporadic
<dpm> balloons, popey, davidcalle, mhall119_, are you done with edits to the biweekly update doc? If so, I'll go ahead and send
<popey> dpm: i have one final edit
<popey> 5 min
<popey> am in meeting right now
<dpm> sure
<balloons> i am
<popey> dpm: i was going to add a line about going to embedded world but changed my mind. Was going to link to this, so you have some pictures for your post to make it more interesting... http://imgur.com/a/FTeOX
<popey> but it's up to you, I can't decide whether to put it in or not, and how to describe it
<popey> oh, there's already a line, I'll just add it to that
<popey> there, done.
<dpm> ok :)
<svij> "UbuCon.org website recovered after cloud outage" 'cloud outage' sounds funny.
<jcastro> popey: alan!
<jcastro> I just got an X1 carbon and it's pretty nice
<jcastro> they're just about to announce the new gen of those as well
<mhall119_> dpm: I am done, yes
<dpm> mhall119_, no worries, I just sent the update
<svij> dpm: I guess I can coordinate to add the ubucon europe websites subpages to ubucon.org, right?
<mhall119_> svij: "UbuCon.org experienced clear skies" :)
<svij> mhall119_: :D
<dpm> svij, yeah :)
<svij> dpm: great
<dpm> they should be backed up now
<svij> thanks to all to bring it back up :)
<svij> should™
<svij> I don't like that word :P
<dpm> bbiab
<popey> jcastro: oooh
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-24
<wxl> um maybe we should get rid of uds since it refers to 15.10 :/ https://uds.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> also ssl is expired on summit.ubuntu.com
<wxl> hm and there's no info there
<wxl> is the old info now gone? any quick way to get a list of the agenda and/or links to videos
<wxl> huh
<wxl> wiki.ubuntu.com/U{D,O}S only shows up to 15.11 too
<wxl> sorry tsimonq2 i always seem to confuse brian with bryan https://bryanquigley.com/crazy-ideas/when-should-i386-support-for-ubuntu-end
<wxl> original email here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-February/016173.html
<wxl> omg did i just say there here ugh
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-19
<czajkowski> aloha
